# Is thinking a race is superior, racist?



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks. 
Can you hate a race(because they obviously hate whites) for being superior and not be racist? Seems possible.
I mean, its kinda a compliment..


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 23, 2018)

Only in a Rhodesian form.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> Can you hate a race(because they obviously hate whites) for being superior and not be racist? Seems possible.
> I mean, its kinda a compliment..



*Oppression*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*
Oppression* can refer to an authoritarian regime controlling its citizens via state control of politics, the monetary system, media, and the military; denying people any meaningful human or civil rights; and terrorizing the populace through harsh, unjust punishment, and a hidden network of obsequious informants reporting to a vicious secret police force.

Oppression also refers to a less overtly malicious pattern of subjugation, although in many ways this social oppression represents a particularly insidious and ruthlessly effective form of manipulation and control. In this instance, the subordination and injustices do not afflict everyone—*instead it targets specific groups of people for restrictions, ridicule, and marginalization*. No universally accepted term has yet emerged to describe this variety of oppression, although some scholars will parse the multiplicity of factors into a handful of categories, e.g., social (or sociocultural) oppression; institutional (or legal) oppression; and economic oppression. ​


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> Can you hate a race(because they obviously hate whites) for being superior and not be racist? Seems possible.
> I mean, its kinda a compliment..


That doesn't seem racist. But race baiting is often a visible symptom of racism.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 23, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> ...


Awesome. Now about the question in the OP


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Awesome. Now about the question in the OP


The segment I bolded above "*instead it targets specific groups of people for restrictions, ridicule, and marginalization" *is exactly what US government/society did when it passed and enforced the racially discriminatory laws that it did.

Animus against an oppressor is not the same thing as racism.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. Now about the question in the OP
> ...


"all white people" oppressed american blacks?
Its just as ignorant as saying all blacks are criminals.
I didnt oppress any of those guys but look at the rhetoric i get.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. Now about the question in the OP
> ...


_Animus against an oppressor is not the same thing as racism._
Well said.  And yet, sometimes that animus does turn into a "we are better than you" thing, which Aesclepias argues all the time.  Maybe it's just temper, but it seems genuine enough.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Oppression is still built into the "system," which was produced by whites and still keeps blacks at a disadvantage in a few billion ways.  Things are a lot better, but it's not time to sit back and congratulate yourself yet.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> Can you hate a race(because they obviously hate whites) for being superior and not be racist? Seems possible.
> I mean, its kinda a compliment..



This boy is retarded. Talking about how whites are racist now means we think they are superior?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Tell me how blacks are oppressed by our system of government.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> ...


When you talk about whites, its always about how we keep the black man down. How could an inferior race do that? Or an equal one?
Your bitching implies just that.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I think that if you get told how inferior, backwards and how much your race has never done, when you find examples of how this is untrue, you present them to those making such claims.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I think that if you get told how inferior, backwards and how much your race has never done, when you find examples of how this is untrue, you present them to those making such claims



I could possibly agree with that if your presentation wasn't projected at anyone who reads your post... You have a huge chip on your shoulder and accusations fly fast and furious...


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> Can you hate a race(because they obviously hate whites) for being superior and not be racist? Seems possible.
> I mean, its kinda a compliment..


I've never made out whites to be superior. If anything they are inferior. They lack a lot of things but mostly they lack the ability to produce melanin in their skin.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


They have more guns and control the system?  That doesnt imply superiority. That implies a tendency to be violent.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> ...


Is that why they have so much control over you, they force blacks to commit half the murders in the country? Generational welfare?
Completely makes sense how someone inferior can do that.
Probably why the mouse always beats the cats ass..


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Lets ignore Blacks history of violence so we can bitch about whitey being violent


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Whites dont have control over me.
I can understand how it confuses you. You think a cat is superior to a mouse just because its bigger. Do you think an elephant is superior because it can beat your ass?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


We certainly cant ignore whites history of violence. They are the ones that have committed more genocides and wiped out more people than any other race on the planet.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So you just think other blacks are inferior.
So its not about race, its about the individual?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Nope. I just think if anyone is inferior its the white race.  I see you were unable to answer my question. See what I mean about you being inferior?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Good luck proving that.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then how do those inferior keep the superior ones in shackles, so to speak?
It makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Its common knowledge. No need for proof.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


If youre inferior it wouldnt make sense. No one has me in shackles...so to speak.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> "all white people" oppressed american blacks?
> Its just as ignorant as saying all blacks are criminals.
> I didnt oppress any of those guys but look at the rhetoric i get.


Well it would be false to state that all blacks are criminals and while it's certainly true that not all white people participated in acts of racism or discrimination it is also true that they nonetheless benefited from a system that legislatively gave them an advantage that was denied to people of African descent.  That's pretty much what is meant by white priviledge

Look at it this way - if you are older, better educated, have a higher income and are further along in your professional career than I am, then you have an advantage that I don't.  Most people would see nothing wrong with that, myself included.  However, if we both started from the exact same place and the reason that you've been more successful is because opportunities available to you were not available to me because of my race or gender or politial affiliation or religion, etc. could you fault me for trying to bring attention to the inequality here or to find a resolution for it?

Some people in my situation may have animus against you personally while others see it as a problem with whatever system gave you the advantages in the first place while denying them to me.  That's sort of the difference between individual racism and institutional racism although I'm aware of the fact that his doesn't adequately answer your question.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> _Animus against an oppressor is not the same thing as racism._
> Well said. And yet, sometimes that animus does turn into a "we are better than you" thing, which Aesclepias argues all the time. Maybe it's just temper, but it seems genuine enough.


Thank you...


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> When you talk about whites, its always about how we keep the black man down. How could an inferior race do that? Or an equal one?


By cheating....


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



It's easy when you are the majority and can use that to vote on laws. And I have not said anything about the white man holding anyone down. I have said that whites created laws and policies that have created great damage that has not been addressed in the black community. Despite the finest attempts of whites like you to continue your racism, blacks keep going forward. That is no indication of white superiorly. It is in fact, the opposite. So much for your racist claim.

For if whites had been so superior there would have been no need for slavery, apartheid, and the very laws and policies whites made through or history to give them what they have now. If you are superior everybody operates from the same level and your superior skills and abilities create things for you. That's not been the case for whites and certainly not for your argument.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Blacks have been around like 200K+(could be a lot longer) years longer than whites.
We have had recorded history for only around 5K years.
Again, you make no sense. Its completely illogical to call something that cant be proven, "common knowledge."
Try again.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

I think its pretty stupid of someone to come to the conclusion that Black people think whites are superior because they speak out against racism. Then the OP wonders why I think whites are inferior. I keep getting all these examples of dumb white people. What am I supposed to think reading some of the wildly ignorant stuff I see whites post on here?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > "all white people" oppressed american blacks?
> ...


Hundreds of millions of white people had nothing to do with any of that bullshit.
There are white people ALL OVER THE WORLD. What did they do about american oppression of blacks?
This makes no sense.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh yea, i forgot you are better than most blacks. Do you consider them losers because the inferior white man keeps them down?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


In your recorded history you have killed more people than any other race on the planet. Youre a savage, violent, race and its common knowledge.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > When you talk about whites, its always about how we keep the black man down. How could an inferior race do that? Or an equal one?
> ...


Cheating and getting away with it? Sounds smart.
Do you also think blacks are inferior to whites or something?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I'm no better than any other Black person. Better than you? Yes.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How many slaves in Africa?
How many murders in africa? 
How many murders by blacks in america? 
What about the asians? 
Im not a race, you retarded dumbfuck.
Try again.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Try doing some study on your own. You've been shown all kinds of it and you still created this dumb ass thread.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Why do they have generational welfare?  Generational poverty.  Why do they have generational poverty?  Generational lack of access to opportunities.  What causes that?  The system.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I think youre just angry your founding fathers had to legislate centuries of white AA for you to be successful and Blacks are gaining on you in only 50 years.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2018)

And let me tell ya, the Dems have race baiting perfected as an art form.





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> ...


----------



## OldLady (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Take a look at the justice system, for starters.  That ought to keep you busy for a while.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


They got your own tribal leaders to trade your great great great grandfather for a bucket of oranges. That didnt have anything to do with American legislation or policies.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Lol you need to do better than that.
How does the justice system systematically oppress black people?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Stop trying to deflect. You started this thread. So face what you asked for.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


He is too dumb to figure it out. Then he wonders why I think he is inferior.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Not what happened and we are talking about America.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Deflect from what?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> Can you hate a race(because they obviously hate whites) for being superior and not be racist? Seems possible.
> I mean, its kinda a compliment..



Pretty much any time you're making generalizations about individuals based solely on their racial group, you're being racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Your hilariously funny idea that Black people view whites as superior because they complain about racism.  How does that work?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Well, you argue strawmen, so i guess we are even.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I have explained it several times already. I thought you were a complete badass? 
ATTENTION : Badasses can read


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



This is just willful stupidity. This guy doesn't want a discussion.  He just wants to post his white racist bullshit.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. Now about the question in the OP
> ...



Newsflash, shit-for-brains:  "animus against an oppressor" where the oppressor is designated solely by their membership in a racial group and not by anything they, personally, have done which was oppressive . . . is racism.  Not to mention being a whining little prick.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I argue facts. You can't dispute them.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I know you have explained it but its a silly notion only someone inferior would come up with.  I mean if whites were superior why did they have to be educated twice from Black people?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What have i said that implies i think whites are superior to another race?
Why cant you just answer the question? Stop deflecting!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Is that a fact?  Go ahead, name some of these "billion ways" that oppression is still "built into the system" and "keeping blacks down".  Dazzle us with how we're all evil, pigmentally-challenged overlords without even realizing it.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Im not the one implying whites are superior


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Except you present it to fucking EVERYONE, _ad nauseam_, before they ever say a word to you, or are even aware that you exist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

Well I can see where this thread is going. More silly nonsense from some recessive that actually believes Blacks think whites are superior.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



The OP. I mean you really don't want to explore this on any international level.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Shut up. That's all I have to say to you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Neither am I. Like I said its obvious that whites are inferior if anything.  You dont try and handicap people unless you know you are inferior which is what whites have done here in the US.  If you know youre superior you dont try to hold back your inferiors.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Im down!


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


But a more inferior race shouldnt have the ability to continuously oppress another race, correct? If they were inferior, the ability wouldnt be there. OR the superior races abilities would be...... superior. According to you, they are not.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Prove it.  Any of it.


----------



## Circe (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Whites dont have control over me.



Yeah, we do. You are obsessed with whites. It's all you can talk about.



> I can understand how it confuses you. You think a cat is superior to a mouse just because its bigger. Do you think an elephant is superior because it can beat your ass?



Sure. It's obvious. The cat is superior in size and the elephant in beating up the Dem donkey. 

As for white or black superiority, invent something useful once in a while, like telephones, computers, violins, pianos, automobiles, concrete, television and the NFL, movies, books, clothes, vaccines, shoes, SOMEthing --- then maybe people will think blacks are smart. Just doing crimes and getting welfare isn't going to cut it for you.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



In other words, you have shit, so you're just throwing out random vagueries.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Whites have generational welfare, generational poverty, lack of opportunities..
hmmmm


----------



## Circe (Jul 23, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> *race baiting* is often a visible symptom of racism.









I love this.  

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Of course it is.  Because you know you get your ass handed to you every time you try this shit on with me, and you're terrified the mean little old white lady is gonna embarrass you.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Life sucks all around.  Not gonna stop sucking if you spend all your energy telling yourself it can't get better.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



No you aren't. You're down to be shown the facts that you will instantly deny. For example whites are responsible for killing over 1 billion in India alone.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

Circe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Whites dont have control over me.
> ...


I didnt know TNHarley was a dem donkey?

Your ignorance is on display here. Most of the things you listed Blacks either invented, helped invent or made better.  Since whites commit the vast majority of crime and represent the largest demographic on welfare I think you not only ignorant but malignantly retarded.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



You couldn't hand me my ass If I sat down on your hands. You're an old, dumb ass, uneducated white woman talking stupid racist bullshit and you only embarrass yourself.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So you know what i will deny before it is even brought up?
Wow, thats some awesome super human power bro.
You are superior!!!


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



That's all you have ever done. Therefore it's pretty easy to predict what you will do.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Oh i see. We dont want to debate* reality*. Just your victimized little noggin.. 
No thanks.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Well, he DID already predict that you hate and oppress black people just off of your skin color, so yeah.  He's got some impressive psychic abilities over there.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



No YOU don't want to discuss reality. We present it, you deny it every time.

*INDIAN HOLOCAUST under British Raj: 1.8 BILLION excess deaths (350 million Muslim), IGNORED by Anglo media*

Educated Indians are aware of the ghastly 2-century imposition of British colonialism on India. However, because history is generally written by non-scientists, most Indians are utterly unaware of the horrendous human cost (1.8 billion violent and non-violent avoidable deaths in the period 1757-1947).

The “avoidable deaths” (from violence, deprivation and deprivation-exacerbated disease) in British India totalled 1.5 billion (or 1.8 billion if you include the so-called Native States). About 20% of the victims (about 350 million) were Muslims. 

INDIAN HOLOCAUST under British Raj: 1.8 BILLION excess deaths (350 million Muslim), IGNORED by Anglo media - Muslim Holocaust Muslim Genocide


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Apparently the old lady has dementia.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The white race is exceedingly violent and depraved.

When You Kill Ten Million Africans You Aren’t Called ‘Hitler’ - Diary of a Walking Butterfly


Germany moves to atone for 'forgotten genocide' in Namibia


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Tell me how blacks are oppressed by our system of government.


How is it that you are unaware of the following?

*Jim Crow laws* were state and local laws that enforced *****racial segregation***** in the Southern United States. Enacted by white Democratic-dominated state legislatures in the late 19th century after the Reconstruction period, *****these laws continued to be enforced until 1965****. They mandated *****racial segregation***** in all public facilities in the states of the former Confederate States of America, starting in the 1870s and 1880s, and upheld by the United States Supreme Court's "separate but equal" doctrine for African Americans. Public education had essentially been segregated since its establishment in most of the South after the Civil War. This principle was extended to public facilities and transportation, including segregated cars on interstate trains and, later, buses. *****Facilities for African Americans were consistently inferior and underfunded compared to those which were then available to white Americans; sometimes they did not exist at all*****. *This body of law institutionalized a number of economic, educational, and social disadvantages*****. Segregation by law existed mainly in the Southern states, while Northern segregation was generally a matter of fact—patterns of housing segregation enforced by private covenants, bank lending practices, and job discrimination, including discriminatory labor union practices. "Jim Crow" was a pejorative expression referring to a minstrel song called "Jump Jim Crow" by a performer appearing in blackface.[1]

Jim Crow laws—sometimes, as in Florida, part of state constitutions—mandated the segregation of public schools, public places, and public transportation, and the segregation of restrooms, restaurants, and drinking fountains for whites and blacks. The U.S. military was already segregated. President Woodrow Wilson, a Southerner, initiated segregation of federal workplaces at the request of southern Cabinet members in 1913.

*These Jim Crow laws revived principles of the 1865 and 1866 Black Codes, which had previously ****restricted the civil rights and civil liberties of African Americans*****. Segregation of public (state-sponsored) schools was declared unconstitutional by the Supreme Court of the United States in 1954 in _Brown v. Board of Education_. In some states it took years to implement this decision. *Generally, the remaining Jim Crow laws were overruled by the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965, but ****years of action and court challenges have been needed to unravel the many means of institutional discrimination****.*​


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me how blacks are oppressed by our system of government.
> ...


He is already aware of this. He is just too dumb to understand what it means.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why would i deny history?
Im not sure the numbers are quite that high but it happened. 
India is also known for famines. Something like almost 100 in the last 2500 years..


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me how blacks are oppressed by our system of government.
> ...



Wtf does jim crow laws have to do with systematic oppression TODAY?
Try again.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me how blacks are oppressed by our system of government.
> ...



Of course you will be told how this was in the past and these guys actually think that when these things were made illegal everything else just disappeared.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


And when you have 20M enslaved in 2018, nobody bats an eye.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



And here comes the denial.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


When did enslaved turn into killed?  Whites are savages that have a blood lust for killing people.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And here comes more denial.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


With a healthy dose of deflection.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Humans have a bloodlust.
Maybe whites have been the worst the past 1000 or so years but about human history?
Too inconvenient?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

More white depravity and savageness.

The Tasmanian genocide


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

there are like 40 times more slaves in africa RIGHT NOW than ever touched foot on American soil
Nobody gives 2 shits
I find it extremely disingenuous


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

*9.1 million people are in slavery in Africa*

*US$ 150 billion – illegal profits forced labour in the private economy generates per year*

What is modern slavery? - Anti-Slavery International


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Lets ignore Blacks history of violence so we can bitch about whitey being violent


When black people commit offenses against white people, what happens to them?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Lets ignore Blacks history of violence so we can bitch about whitey being violent
> ...


I dont have a case by case reference, but i would say a lot fo them get "punished" by the state.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Whites have killed more people in the last 1000 years than any other race at any time in human history. When you kill a billion people at one fell swoop its a safe bet to say youre a inferior race.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> there are like 40 times more slaves in africa RIGHT NOW than ever touched foot on American soil
> Nobody gives 2 shits
> I find it extremely disingenuous


If you want to talk about slaves instead of deaths thats your issue. Right now we are discussing your white propensity for violence and savagery.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


kill a billion in one fell swoop? Link?
There is no way to prove  "Whites have killed more people in the last 1000 years than any other race at any time in human history"
We have already discussed this. Please, stop lying.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > there are like 40 times more slaves in africa RIGHT NOW than ever touched foot on American soil
> ...


ahhh yes because slavery isnt savagery and violent


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Its already linked. Have someone read it for you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Only when whites implemented chattel slavery. So if you really want to go there.....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 23, 2018)

*Is thinking a race is superior, racist?*

Not if its true...


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


One fell swoop is over a hundred years?
Not to mention india is known for famine?
Try again.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

The OP has got to be trolling. Why in the world would Black people think a race that had to be educated twice, was unable to come up with their own alphabet, unable to be the first to invent carbon steel, unable to be the first to write, etc etc etc was superior?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Ahh yes, ignore thousands of years of slavery so we can bash whites because individuals owned them instead of a state 
Try again.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The OP has got to be trolling. Why in the world would Black people think a race that had to be educated twice, was unable to come up with their own alphabet, unable to be the first to invent carbon steel, unable to be the first to write, etc etc etc was superior?


Then stop implying. Stop being a victim to the horrible white people.
Obviously not you, because you are a badass. But blacks in general


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I'm not ignoring that europeans enslaved each other. I'm just wondering why you deflected and started talking about that instead of whites being violent savages?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The OP has got to be trolling. Why in the world would Black people think a race that had to be educated twice, was unable to come up with their own alphabet, unable to be the first to invent carbon steel, unable to be the first to write, etc etc etc was superior?
> ...


Who told you I was implying anything other than that whites are *inferior*?  Truth be told you whites even know you are inferior. Why else would hold someone back that was supposedly your inferior if you thought you were superior?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Slavery in the US was made legal by the state.

Try again.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I dont think i am superior.
Why do you keep lying?
You really dont have anything, do you? Just racist cave monkery


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And slaves were owned by individuals. 
Holy fucking fuck!


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The OP has got to be trolling. Why in the world would Black people think a race that had to be educated twice, was unable to come up with their own alphabet, unable to be the first to invent carbon steel, unable to be the first to write, etc etc etc was superior?
> ...



Who is being a victim to whites? That's some shit whites made up.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You do it everyday on here
Try again


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Not good enough. If the state makes slavery illegal no one owns anyone else.

Do you understand how that works?


----------



## there4eyeM (Jul 23, 2018)

*Is thinking a race is superior, racist?*
No, it is simply meaningless; by what twisted logic can a member of the human race think the human race is superior to the human race?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I've never done it. There is no such thing.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


LOL
You obviously didnt follow along good enough.
Try again


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I know you dont think youre superior.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then why lie so many times?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


When did I lie?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



OK.

Not good enough. If the state makes slavery illegal no one owns anyone else.

Do you understand how that works?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yes, you goddamn retard. Try to follow along better! 
Holy shit


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> *Is thinking a race is superior, racist?*
> No, it is simply meaningless; by what twisted logic can a member of the human race think the human race is superior to the human race?


I think he meant the system of races that whites made up to make themselves feel better about being pale.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

I guess no whites wanted to touch that one with a 10ft pole.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I've done fine. You are the retard.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Least i can read and follow along


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Cheating and getting away with it? Sounds smart.
> Do you also think blacks are inferior to whites or something?


Why would I think that blacks are inferior to whites?  I know that we are disadvantaged as a race in many ways due to the laws that were passed that negatively impacted us.  That is not an indiction of inferiority though it does beg the question as to why an allegedly superior race would have to stack the deck so severely against those whom they considered inferior to them.

On the other hand how much do you think I could get away with if I had firearms, physical control of your family and/or loved ones and you had none?  Or if I could commit any crime against any of you if I so choose and nothing would happen to me?

Being ruthless/bloodthirsty and being smart are not the same thing otherwise the underground railroad would not have been as successful as it was.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Hundreds of millions of white people had nothing to do with any of that bullshit.
> There are white people ALL OVER THE WORLD. What did they do about american oppression of blacks?
> This makes no sense.


What specific bullshit are you referring to?  I'm talking about institutional racism in the United States of America, I'm not sure why you're expanding the parameters of the discussion now to include racism or white people outside of the States.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Cheating and getting away with it? Sounds smart.
> ...


How many laws negatively affect black americans today?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Hundreds of millions of white people had nothing to do with any of that bullshit.
> ...


I cant remember the context of the conversation.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Thats what happens when you are scrambling to make up bullshit.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


This thread is 14 pages long. I bet a third of them are my posts.
I got you to stop lying. Can i get you to stop being a complete dumbfuck?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> India is also known for famines. Something like almost 100 in the last 2500 years..


I'd like to think you didn't mean it this way but it sounds like you're saying "oh well a lot of them die anyway, so...."

And before you get upset I'm ***not*** saying that's what you intended, I'm just saying that's how it came off, at least to me.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > India is also known for famines. Something like almost 100 in the last 2500 years..
> ...


Oh absolutely not. I didnt mean it like that at all.
I was just trying to imply famines in india didnt only happen during the british raj


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Hundreds of millions of white people had nothing to do with any of that bullshit.
> ...



He has tried every diversion tactic possible to include Africa.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Its a deflection. The famines were induced by whites.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Famines did not kill 1.8 billion Indians. That's not what the Indians in the article posted say.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Wtf does jim crow laws have to do with systematic oppression TODAY?
> Try again.


I've lived in a world where racism, segregation and dscrimination was lawful and then later unlawful.  I take it you've only lived in a world where it's been unlawful?

50 years is not enough time to undo almost 200 years of oppresion and damage - THAT's what it has to do with today and if you don't believe racism still exists in this day and age take a look at the enforcement actions taken by some of the various enforcement agencies - EEOC, HUD, some of the states agencies.  They are the reason I know for a fact that this crap is still occuring because they publish their work and findings.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Apparetly you can't.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Did whites do the other 90 famines in the last 2000 years?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf does jim crow laws have to do with systematic oppression TODAY?
> ...


Racism is alive and well, obviously.
But there is no systematic racism. There are racist individuals.
There is a HUGE difference between the two.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Famines did not kill 1.8 billion Indians. That's not what the Indians in the article posted say.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Thats not the point. The point is that whites induced the famines in the years in discussion. The ones where they also killed East Indians.

Viewpoint: How British let one million Indians die in famine

The Bengal Famine: How the British engineered the worst genocide in human history for profit


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Wrong. There is systemic racism.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> there are like 40 times more slaves in africa RIGHT NOW than ever touched foot on American soil
> Nobody gives 2 shits
> I find it extremely disingenuous


Why would anyone try to go fix someone else's issues when they can't even fix their own?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I couldnt find any other information on that many people dying. I have always heard it was millions but not 1.8B. That sounds absurd. Thats also more than what the population was... lol


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



That's a lie. Systemic racism exists as well as individual racism. We blacks know the difference far better than you do..


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Show me


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > there are like 40 times more slaves in africa RIGHT NOW than ever touched foot on American soil
> ...


What do you call people that cant fix their own issues?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I already have. Dont blame me because you lack the intelligence to understand it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Is thinking a race is superior, racist?



Yeah, that's kind of by definition, isn't it?

I don't think there are superior races, however, I do think there are superior cultures. That is more than evident.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Correct because doing so is a crime right?  

Now why can the police kill people and it's not a crime?  For the moment exclude all unlawful shootings, but why are the police allowed to shoot and kill people and they don't get arrested and serve time for doing so?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Seriously?  Then why didn't the slaves call the police and have their abductors arrested?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I don't give a damn what you can't find. Pay attention to what they say here:

*Educated Indians are aware of the ghastly 2-century imposition of British colonialism on India. However, because history is generally written by non-scientists, most Indians are utterly unaware of the horrendous human cost (1.8 billion violent and non-violent avoidable deaths in the period 1757-1947). 
*
More than 1.8 billion people were born and died in India over this 190 year span of time.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



White.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Why should I have to show you something everybody knows exists but you?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> How many laws negatively affect black americans today?


So there are 3 distinct issues

Slavery where the slaves had no legel rights 

Jim Crow where black people could no longer be held in physical bondage but were still *LEGALLY* marginalized by racist and discriminatory laws and
The era of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 which ended all legal segregation in the country
The problem is that there are many whites who had no intention of changing their minds, opinions or behaviors when it came to black people because of that damn near 200 years of a legal free-for-all open season on black folks so even though the laws changed, not a whole lot in society changed.

So the answer to your question "how many laws negatively affect black Americans today" isn't about how many laws are still on the books allowing racial discrimination, it's "even though racism and discrimination is no longer legal, it's still very much practiced"

Observe, this is only about 20% of the listings Significant EEOC Race/Color Cases
*Systemic*

In December 2017, Laquila Group Inc., a Brooklyn-based construction company, paid $625,000 into a class settlement fund and took measures to eliminate race bias and retaliation against black construction laborers. In its lawsuit, EEOC alleged that Laquila engaged in systemic discrimination against black employees as a class by subjecting them to racial harassment, including referring to them using the N-word, "gorilla," and similar epithets. The Commission also alleged that the company fired an employee who complained about the harassment. The consent decree also requires Laquila to set up a hotline for employees to report illegal discrimination, provide anti-discrimination training to its managers, adopt revised anti-discrimination policies and employee complaint procedures and report all worker harassment and retaliation complaints to the EEOC for the 42-month duration of the agreement. *EEOC v. The Laquila Grp., Inc.*, No. 1:16-cv-05194 (E.D.N.Y. consent decree approved Dec. 1, 2017).


In November 2017, after an extensive five-year, complicated systemic investigation and settlement efforts, the EEOC reached an agreement with Lone Star Community College covering recruitment, hiring and mentoring of African-American and Hispanic applicants and employees. The terms of the agreement were designed to enhance the College's commitment to the recruitment of African-American and Hispanics and to engage in meaningful monitoring of the College's efforts to reach its recruitment and hiring goals. The agreement included some novel relief, such as: implementation of a new applicant tracking system; establishing an advisory committee focused on the recruitment, development and retention of minority groups; hiring of recruitment firms; developing new interview protocol training; establishing a mentoring program for recently hired minority employees; and updating job descriptions for all college manager positions to require as a job component the diversity of its workforce.


In August 2017, Ford Motor Company agreed to pay nearly $10.125 million to settle sex and race harassment investigation by the EEOC at two Ford plants in Chicago area. In its investigation, the EEOC found reasonable cause to believe that personnel at two Ford facilities in the Chicago area, the Chicago Assembly Plant and the Chicago Stamping Plant, had subjected female and African-American employees to sexual and racial harassment. The EEOC also found that the company retaliated against employees who complained about the harassment or discrimination. In addition to the monetary relief, the conciliation agreement provides ensures that during the next five years, Ford will conduct regular training at the two Chicago-area facilities; continue to disseminate its anti-harassment and anti-discrimination policies and procedures to employees and new hires; report to EEOC regarding complaints of harassment and/or related discrimination; and monitor its workforce regarding issues of alleged sexual or racial harassment and related discrimination.


In July 2017, Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC agreed, without admitting wrongdoing, to pay $10.5 million to a class of African-American and Hispanic workers the EEOC alleged it discriminated against by failing to hire because of their race and/or national origin in violation of Title VII. According to the consent decree, Bass Pro will engage in good faith efforts to increase diversity by reaching out to minority colleges and technical schools, participating in job fairs in communities with large minority populations and post job openings in publications popular among Black and Hispanic communities. Additionally, every six months for the next 42 months, Bass Pro is to report to the EEOC its hiring rates on a store-by-store basis. *EEOC v. Bass Pro Outdoor World LLC*, Case No. 4:11-cv-03425 (S.D. Tex. consent decree filed July 24, 2017).


In June 2017, the EEOC investigated a restaurant operating over 100 facilities in the Eastern U.S. involving issues of hiring discrimination against African Americans. The restaurant agreed to pay $9.6 million to class members as part of a conciliation agreement. Additionally, the restaurant will overhaul its hiring procedures and has agreed to institute practices aimed at meeting hiring targets consistent with the labor market in each of the locations in which it has facilities. The new hiring procedures include implementation of an extensive applicant tracking system that will better enable the EEOC and the company to assess whether the company is meeting the targeted hiring levels. The restaurant will also provide an annual report to EEOC detailing the company's efforts in complying with the agreement and its objectives over the term of the five-year agreement, including detailed hiring assessments for each facility covered by the agreement.


In May 2017, Rosebud Restaurants agreed to pay $1.9 million to resolve a race discrimination lawsuit brought by the EEOC against 13 restaurants in the Chicago area. The chain was charged with refusing to hire African-American applicants and having managers who used racial slurs to refer to African-Americans. The monetary award will be paid to African-American applicants who were denied jobs. Pursuant to a consent decree, the chain also agreed to hiring goals with the aim of having 11 percent of its future workforce be African American. Rosebud is also required to recruit African-American applicants as well as train employees and managers about race discrimination. *EEOC v. Rosebud Rest*., No. 1:13-cv-06656 (N.D. Ill. May 30, 2017).


In April 2017, Sealy of Minnesota paid $175,000 to resolve a charge of racial harassment filed with the EEOC. An investigation by the EEOC's Minneapolis Area Office revealed that the mattress and box spring manufacturing company in St. Paul, Minn. subjected its Black and Hispanic employees to severe racial harassment in the form of KKK hoods, nooses, and racial slurs and jokes. The agency also found that the company discriminated against black and Hispanic employees in the selection of lead positions at the St. Paul facility. *EEOC v. Sealy of Minn*., (D. Minn. Apr. 20, 2017).


In December 2016, Crothall Services Group, Inc., a nationwide provider of janitorial and facilities management services, settled an EEOC lawsuit by adopting significant changes to its record-keeping practices related to the use of criminal background checks. According to the EEOC's complaint, Crothall used criminal background checks to make hiring decisions without making and keeping required records that disclose the impact criminal history assessments have on persons identifiable by race, sex, or ethnic group, a violation of Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1965. *EEOC v. Crothall Servs. Group, Inc*., Civil Action No. 2:15-cv-03812-AB (E.D. Pa. Dec. 16, 2016).


In August 2016, a magistrate judge reaffirmed that "African" has long been recognized as an acceptable class entitled to protection under Title VII. The EEOC alleged that the Defendants, a health care management system and nursing home discriminated against African employees, specifically employees from Ethiopia and Sudan, when it terminated four personal care providers all on the same day, allegedly for failing to pass a newly instituted written exam. The EEOC brought disparate impact and treatment claims based on race and national origin, and a retaliation claim for a white supervisor who stood up for the African workers and was fired several months before the test was instituted. Defendants moved for dismissal arguing (1) Africa is not a nation and so cannot serve as the basis of a national origin claim, (2) EEOC failed to allege any shared cultural or linguistic characteristics between the aggrieved individuals so they could not constitute a protected class; and (3) the EEOC's retaliation claim must be dismissed because EEOC failed to allege protected activity or the Defendants had knowledge of the white supervisor's motivations. The Magistrate Judge recommended that the motion be denied in total. *EEOC v. Columbine Health Sys. & New Mercer Commons*, Civ. Action No. 15-cv-01597-MSK-CBS (D. Colo. Aug. 19, 2016).


In June 2016, the EEOC obtained a $350,000 settlement in its race discrimination lawsuit against defendant FAPS, Inc., a company located at Port Newark, N.J., involved in the processing for final sale of shipped automobiles. In this case, the Commission alleged that the company engaged in a pattern-or-practice of race discrimination by relying on word-of-mouth hiring which resulted in a predominantly white workforce despite the substantial African-American available workforce in the Newark area. The agency further alleged that FAPS refused to hire qualified African-American candidates, including by telling them that no positions were available when in fact FAPS was hiring. Finally, the EEOC alleged that FAPS' employment application contained improper pre-employment medical inquiries in violation of the ADA. Besides the monetary compensation, the five year consent decree requires FAPS to meet substantial hiring goals for African-Americans; give hiring priority to rejected class members who are interested in working at the company; use recruiting methods designed to increase the African-American applicant pool; and hire an EEO coordinator to ensure compliance with Title VII. *EEOC v. FAPS, Inc*., C.A. No. No. 2:10-cv-03095 (D.N.J. June 15, 2016).


In April 2015, Local 25 of the Sheet Metal Workers' International Association and its associated apprenticeship school agreed to create a back pay fund for a group of minority sheet metal workers in partial settlement of race discrimination claims against the local union. Pursuant to the settlement, it is estimated that the union will pay approximately $12.7 million over the next five years and provide substantial remedial relief to partially resolve claims made against the union in 1991-2002. The trade union, which is responsible for sheet metal journeypersons in northern New Jersey, allegedly discriminated against black and Hispanic journeypersons over a multi-year period in hiring and job assignments. An analysis of hours and wages showed African-American and Hispanic workers received fewer hours of work than their white co-workers during most of this same timeframe. This particular agreement covers from April 1991 through December 2002. *EEOC v. Local 28 of the Sheet Metal Workers' Int'l Ass'n*, Case No. 71 Civ. 2887 (LAK) (S.D.N.Y. April 2, 2015).


In December 2015, Hillshire Brands (formerly known as Sara Lee Corporation) agreed to pay $4 million to 74 workers at the now-shuttered Paris, Texas, plant, including the dozens of people who sought EEOC charges against Hillshire and other aggrieved workers identified by the EEOC and the plaintiffs. This resolution settles claims that the company subjected a class of Black employees to a hostile work environment that included racist graffiti and comments, that included the N-word and "boy." The company also agreed to implement training at all of its plants in a bid to end consolidated suits from the EEOC and former worker Stanley Beaty. The consent decree also requires Hillshire to implement anti-racism training and create a mechanism for employees at its existing plants to confidentially report instances of harassment, discrimination and retaliation. The settlement also requires Hillshire to designate one employee to serve as a point-of-contact for those who feel they've been treated improperly and to punish workers with suspensions and even termination who are found "by reasonable evidence" to have engaged in racial bias or behavior related to it. *EEOC v. Hillshire Brands Co. f/k/a Sara Lee Corp*., No. 2:15-cv-01347 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15) and *Beaty et al v. The Hillshire Brands Co. et al.*, No. 2:14-cv-00058 (E.D. Tex. consent decree filed 12/18/15).


In October 2015, a federal judge held that the operators of an Indianapolis Hampton Inn in contempt for failing to comply with five different conditions settling the EEOC's class race discrimination and retaliation lawsuit against the companies. The judge faulted Noble Management LLC and New Indianapolis Hotels for failing to: (1) properly post notices; (2) properly train management employees; (3) keep employment records; (4) institute a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees; and (5) reinstate three former housekeeping employees. The judge also faulted Noble and New Indianapolis Hotels for comingling of medical records in employee personnel files. As background, the EEOC filed suit against operators New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC in September 2010, alleging that their Hampton Inn fired African-American housekeepers because of their race and in retaliation for complaints about race discrimination. The agency also charged that the hotel paid lower wages to Black housekeepers, excluded Black housekeeping applicants on a systemic basis, and failed to maintain records required by law in violation of Title VII. In September 2012, the judge entered a five-year consent decree resolving the EEOC's litigation against the hotel operators. The decree provided $355,000 in monetary relief to approximately 75 African-American former housekeeping employees and applicants and required training, notice posting, reinstatement of three former housekeeping employees, a new hiring procedure for housekeeping employees and ordered that the defendants maintain employment-related records. The court also enjoined the operators from race discrimination and retaliation in the future. In March 2014, following the filing of the EEOC's contempt motion, Judge Lawrence ruled that the defendants violated the terms of the 2012 decree and ordered Defendants to pay more than $50,000 in back wages to the three former housekeepers whose reinstatement was delayed. Defendants were also ordered to: (1) provide monthly reporting to the EEOC on compliance with the new hiring procedure, recordkeeping and posting; (2) pay fines for late reporting; (3) allow random inspections by the EEOC subject to a fine, for failure to grant access; (4) pay fines for failure to post, destroying records or failing to distribute employment applications; (5) provide EEOC with any requested employment records within 15 days of a request; (6) cease comingling medical records; and (7) train management employees. The posting and training provisions of the Decree were also extended by two years. In November 2015, the judge awarded $50,515 in fees and $6,733.76 in costs to the EEOC because the "Defendants willfully violated the explicit terms of the Consent Decree and repeatedly failed to comply with it [.]" *EEOC v. New Indianapolis Hotels LLC and Noble Management LLC*, C.A. No. 1:10-CV-01234-WTL-DKL (N.D. Ind. Nov. 9, 2015) (fee ruling).


In September 2015, BMW Manufacturing Co. settled for $1.6 million and other relief an EEOC lawsuit alleging that the company's criminal background check policy disproportionately affects black logistics workers at a South Carolina plant. Specifically, the EEOC alleged that after learning the results of the criminal background checks around July 2008, BMW denied plant access to 88 logistics employees, resulting in their termination from the previous logistics provider and denial of hire by the new logistics services provider for work at BMW. Of those 88 employees, 70 were Black. Some of the logistics employees had been employed at BMW for several years, working for the various logistics services providers utilized by BMW since the opening of the plant in 1994. Under the terms of a consent decree signed by Judge Henry M. Herlong of the U.S. District Court for the District of South Carolina, the $1.6 million will be shared by 56 known claimants and other black applicants the EEOC said were shut out of BMW's Spartanburg, S.C., plant when the company switched to a new logistics contractor. In addition to the monetary relief, the company will provide each claimant who wishes to return to the facility an opportunity to apply for a logistics position. BMW will also notify other applicants who have previously expressed interest in a logistics position at the facility of their right to apply for work, the decree states. BMW has implemented a new criminal background check policy and will continue to operate under that policy throughout the three-year term of the decree. The company is expressly enjoined from "utilizing the criminal background check guidelines" challenged by the EEOC in its lawsuit, the decree states. The agreement also imposes on BMW notice-posting, training, record-keeping, reporting and other requirements. *EEOC v. BMW Mfg. Co*., No. 7:13-cv-01583 (D.S.C. consent decree filed Sep. 8, 2015).


In August 2015, Target Corp. settled for $2.8 million an EEOC charge that the retailer's former tests for hiring for professional jobs discriminated against applicants based on race, sex and disability. Three assessments used by Target disproportionately screened out female and racial minority applicants, and a separate psychological assessment was a pre-employment medical examination that violated the Americans with Disabilities Act, the EEOC had charged. Target also violated Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act by failing to maintain the records sufficient to gauge the impact of its hiring procedures. Under the three-year conciliation agreement, reached before any lawsuit was filed, Target has discontinued the use of the tests and made changes to its applicant tracking system, the EEOC said. About 4,500 unsuccessful applicants affected by the alleged discriminatory tests now are eligible to file claims for monetary relief.


In March 2015, a Texas-based oil and gas drilling company agreed to settle for $12.26 million the EEOC's lawsuit alleging discrimination, harassment and retaliation against racial minorities nationwide. According to a complaint filed by the EEOC the same day as the proposed decree, Patterson-UTI had engaged in patterns or practices of hostile work environment harassment, disparate treatment discrimination and retaliation against Hispanic, Latino, Black, American Indian, Asian, Pacific Islander and other minority workers at its facilities in Colorado and other states. Under the proposed four-year consent decree, the drilling company also will create a new vice president position to be filled by a "qualified EEO professional" who will facilitate, monitor and report on the company's compliance with certain training, management evaluation, minority outreach, and other remedial measures. *EEOC v. Patterson-UTI Drilling Co., No. 1:15-cv-00600 (D. Colo. consent decree filed Mar. 24, 2015).*


In January 2015, Skanska USA Building, Inc., a building contractor headquartered in Parsippany, N.J., paid $95,000 to settle a racial harassment and retaliation lawsuit brought by the EEOC. According to the EEOC's suit, Skanska violated federal law by allowing workers to subject a class of Black employees who were working as buck hoist operators to racial harassment, and by firing them for complaining to Skanska about the misconduct. Skanska served as the general contractor on the Methodist Le Bonheur Children's Hospital in Memphis, where the incidents in this lawsuit took place. The class of Black employees worked for C-1, Inc. Construction Company, a minority-owned subcontractor for Skanska. Skanska awarded a subcontract to C-1 to provide buck hoist operations for the construction site and thereafter supervised all C-1 employees while at the work site. The EEOC charged that Skanska failed to properly investigate complaints from the buck hoist operators that white employees subjected them to racially offensive comments and physical assault. *EEOC v. Shanska USA Building, Inc., No. 2:10-cv-02717 (W.D. Tenn. Jan. 29, 2015).*


In December 2014, two Memphis-based affiliates of Select Staffing, employment companies doing business in Tennessee, agreed to pay $580,000 to settle allegations they engaged in race and national origin discrimination. The EEOC's lawsuit charged that the staffing firms had discriminated against four Black temporary employees and a class of Black and non-Hispanic job applicants by failing to place or refer them for employment. The four temporary employees said while seeking employment through the company's Memphis area facilities, they witnessed Hispanic applicants getting preferential treatment in hiring and placement. *EEOC v. New Koosharem Corp., No. 2:13-cv-2761 (W.D. Tenn. consent decree filed Dec. 5, 2014).*


In December 2014, three related well-servicing companies agreed to pay $1.2 million to settle allegations by the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission of verbal abuse of minority employees. The EEOC complaint alleged that J&R employees regularly used racial slurs to refer to Black, Hispanic and Native American employees. Employees of these racial groups on company rigs regularly heard racist terms and demeaning remarks about green cards and deportation, the EEOC complaint said. Several individuals complained to management, but their complaints were minimized or ignored, the complaint alleged. For example, an area supervisor responded to employee complaints by telling the complainants they could quit or by saying that he was sick of everyone coming to him and that everyone simply needed to do their jobs. In addition, the complaint stated that several men were demoted or fired after taking their complaints of discrimination to the Wyoming Department of Workforce Services' Labor Standards Division. *EEOC v. Dart Energy Corp., No. 13-cv-00198 (D. Wyo. consent decree filed Dec. 1, 2014).*


In November 2014, a Rockville, Md.-based environmental remediation services contractor paid $415,000 and provide various other relief to settle a class lawsuit alleging that the company engaged in a pattern or practice of race and sex discrimination in its recruitment and hiring of field laborers. Under a three-year consent decree signed Nov. 10 by Judge Paul W. Grimm of the U.S. District Court for the District of Maryland, ACM Services Inc. will pay a combined $110,000 to the two Hispanic female workers who first brought the allegations to the EEOC's attention and will establish a class fund of $305,000 for other potential claimants to be identified by the agency. According to the EEOC, the company has relied exclusively on "word-of-mouth recruitment practices" for field laborer positions, with the intent and effect of restricting the recruitment of Black and female applicants. ACM also subjected the two charging parties to harassment based on sex, national origin and race, and it retaliated against them for opposing the mistreatment-and against one of them based on her association with Black people-by firing them, the commission alleged. The agreement applies to all ACM facilities and locations nationwide and has extra-territorial application to the extent permitted by Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act. In addition to the monetary relief, the decree requires the company to set numerical hiring goals for its field laborer positions, recruit Black and female applicants via print and Internet advertisements and report to the EEOC regarding its attainment of the numerical hiring goals and other settlement terms. *EEOC v. ACM Servs., Inc., No. 8:14-cv-02997 (D. Md. consent decree filed Nov. 10, 2014).*


In November 2014, Battaglia Distributing Corporation paid $735,000 to a group of current and former African-American employees. In this case, the EEOC alleged that the Battaglia tolerated an egregious race-based hostile work environment, requiring African-American dock workers to endure harassment that included racial slurs (including the "N" word). Among other relief provided under the decree, Battaglia also will provide its managers with training on Title VII and report regularly to the EEOC on any complaints it has received, as well as provide other data to demonstrate that it has not retaliated against any of the participants in the litigation. *EEOC v. Battaglia Distrib. Corp., No. 13-cv-5789 (N.D. Ill. consent decree entered Nov. 10, 2014).*


In October 2014, Prestige Transportation Service L.L.C., a Miami company that provides transportation services to airline personnel to and from Miami International Airport, paid $200,000 to settle a race discrimination and retaliation lawsuit, in connection with actions allegedly committed under different ownership. The EEOC charged in its suit that Prestige's predecessor company, Airbus Alliance Inc., repeatedly instructed its human resource manager to not hire African-American applicants because they were "trouble" and "would sue the company." *EEOC v. Prestige Transp. Service L.L.C., No. 1:13-cv-20684(JEM) (S.D. Fla. consent decree filed Sept. 26, 2014).*


In September 2014, McCormick & Schmick's settled a 2008 EEOC lawsuit, alleging a pattern or practice of race discrimination against African-American job applicants by refusing to hire them for front-of-the-house positions and by denying equal work assignments because of their race. The consent decree established a claims fund of $1.3 million and provides substantial injunctive relief, including goals for hiring of Black job applicants for front-of-the-house positions, targeted recruitment efforts, and extensive self-assessment of hiring and work assignment practices to ensure non-discrimination and compliance with the terms of the consent decree. McCormick & Schmick's also must designate an outside monitor to oversee compliance with the consent decree and submit reports to the EEOC. *EEOC v. McCormick & Schmick's Seafood Restaurants, Inc. and McCormick and Schmick Restaurant Corporation, No. WMN-09-cv-984 (D. Md. Sep. 12, 2014).*


In September 2013, U-Haul agreed to pay $750,000 to eight African-American current and former employees and to provide other relief to settle a race and retaliation discrimination lawsuit filed by the EEOC. According to the EEOC's suit, Black employees were subjected to racial slurs and other racially offensive comments by their White supervisor, at U-Haul's Memphis facility. The EEOC's complaint charged that the supervisor regularly referred to Black employees with the "N" word and other derogatory slurs. The suit further alleged that the company engaged in retaliation by firing one employee when he complained of racial harassment to the company president. Under the two-year consent decree, U-Haul Company of Tennessee must maintain an anti-discrimination policy prohibiting race discrimination, racial harassment, and retaliation, and provide mandatory training to all employees regarding the policy. Additionally, the marketing company president will receive training on race discrimination and on obligations to report race discrimination, racial harassment, and retaliation. Finally, the company will provide written reports to the EEOC regarding any race discrimination or racial harassment complaints by employees. *EEOC v. U-Haul Co. Int'l & U-Haul Co. of Tenn., No. 2:11-cv-02844 (W.D. Tenn. Sep. 25, 2013).*


In September 2013, a Kentucky coal mining company paid $245,000 to 19 total applicants and amend its hiring practices to settle a racial discrimination suit brought by the EEOC. River View Coal LLC, a unit of Alliance Resource Partners LP, also will have to regularly report to the EEOC on its hiring practices for two years to escape the suit, which alleged that the company refused to hire a class of African-American applicants for coal mining jobs at its Waverly, Ky., location since 2008. The consent decree also requires River View to refrain from any future racial discrimination in its hiring procedures. *EEOC v. River View Coal, LLC, No. 4:11-cv-00117(JHM)(HBB) (W.D. Ky. Sep. 26, 2013).*


In December 2012, a South Dallas, TX mill agreed to pay $500,000 to a class of 14 Black employees to settle an EEOC race discrimination suit alleging that the mill exposed Black employees to violent, racist graffiti and racial slurs by co-workers, such as "KKK," swastikas, Confederate flags, "white power" and other racist terms, including "die, n----r, die," as well as the display of nooses at an employee workstation. Black employees alleged that the supervisors allowed the behavior to continue unchecked. The consent decree permanently enjoins the company from discriminating against employees on the basis of race and requires the company to enact a graffiti abatement policy and undergo annual reviews of its compliance for two years *EEOC v. Rock-Tenn Services Co., No. 3:10-cv-01960 (N.D. Tex. filed Sep. 29, 2012).*


In November 2012, a federal court ordered Caldwell Freight Lines, a now defunct company, to pay $120,000 to settle a race discrimination complaint stemming from its alleged refusal to hire Black applicants to work on its loading dock even though it is no longer in business. According to the EEOC's lawsuit, 51 African American applicants sought work with Caldwell Freight and none was hired even though many had previous dock experience and were qualified for the positions. An EEOC investigation revealed that the company hired no Black dock workers during the period studied and that one high-level manager allegedly said he "didn't want any *lacks on the dock." Under the terms of the consent decree, if the company resumes operations, it will have to implement an anti-discrimination policy and report to the EEOC all discrimination complaints and information regarding its hiring practices during the term of the decree. EEOC v. Caldwell Freight Lines, Case No. 5:11CV00134 (W.D.N.C. Aug. 3, 2012).


[*]In October 2012, a federal district court in Texas ordered AA Foundries Inc. to take specific measures to prevent racial harassment of Black employees at its San Antonio plant following a $200,000 jury verdict finding the company liable for race discrimination under Title VII. According to the EEOC, evidence at trial indicated that a White supervisor used "the N word" in reference to Black employees, called male Black employees "motherfucking boys," posted racially tinged materials in an employee break room, and accused Black employees of "always stealing and wanting welfare." After several employees filed racial harassment charges with the EEOC, a noose was displayed in the workplace. When some employees complained, the supervisor allegedly replied the noose was "no big deal" and that workers who complained were "too sensitive." Additionally, at trial, he also admitted it did not bother him to hear racially derogatory language in the workplace. In a judgment entered Oct. 9, the district court upheld the jury verdict that AA Foundries must pay punitive damages of $100,000 to former employee Christopher Strickland, $60,000 to former employee Leroy Beal, and $40,000 to former employee Kenneth Bacon. Because trial evidence also showed that AA Foundries lacked effective internal procedures to handle discrimination complaints, it must conduct at least one hour of equal employment opportunity training for all employees within 60 days of the court's Oct. 9 order. The company must distribute copies of its revised written anti-harassment policy to all current and future employees and post the policy in the break room of its San Antonio manufacturing facility. Every employee shall be notified of the procedure for initiating racial harassment or other bias complaints, including notice of their right to file EEOC charges if the company does not resolve their complaint. EEOC v. AA Foundries Inc., No. 11-792 (W.D. Tex. judgment and injunction entered Oct. 9, 2012).


[*]In September 2012, two California-based trucking firms agreed to settle for $630,000 an EEOC lawsuit alleging one company violated Title VII by permitting the harassment of African American, Latino, and East Indian workers and by otherwise discriminating based on race, national origin, and religion. In its original complaint, EEOC alleged that since at least 2003, management officials and employees at Scully Distribution referred to Black drivers as "*******," East Indian drivers as "Taliban" and "camel jockeys," and a Latino manager as a "****." EEOC also charged Scully gave non-White drivers less favorable job assignments than their White counterparts. EEOC claimed Scully also fired one of the three employees who filed EEOC charges complaining about the alleged harassment in retaliation for his protected activity. Scully denied all of EEOC's allegations, but it and its successor Ryder System Inc. agreed to resolve the suit. EEOC v. Scully Distribution Servs. Inc., No. 11-cv-08090 (C.D. Cal. proposed consent decree filed Sep. 25, 2012).


[*]In August 2012, a Tampa, Fla.-based environmental services company agreed to settle a race discrimination and harassment case brought by the EEOC and eleven intervening plaintiffs for $2,750,000 and other relief. In the lawsuit, EEOC alleged that the harassment of African American employees included multiple displays of nooses, the repeated use of the "N-word," and physical threats. The EEOC also claimed that four White employees were harassed by their White co-workers because they associated with African-American employees. Two African-American employees also alleged they were fired because of their race and two White employees asserted they were fired for engaging in protected activity and in retaliation for associating with African-American employees. At summary judgment, the district court denied in part the company's motion, stating that the company ignored both the extreme symbolism of a noose and that a reasonable jury could conclude that the worksite had at least some racial tension given the other nooses, threats, and racial epithets that each African-American employee experienced, and that the noose was intended to intimidate all African-Americans. The court also found that a reasonable jury could decide that Defendant failed to exercise reasonable care to prevent or remedy the harassment since it did not distribute its written policy forbidding racial harassment to its employees, post it at the job-site, or train the employees about what constitutes harassment and how to report it. The court, however, determined that Defendant was entitled to summary judgment on the hostile work environment claims brought on behalf of the White employees because injury must be personal and thus a White employee cannot sue for harassment of African-American employees that the White employee happened to see. Lastly, intervening Plaintiff provided direct evidence that the supervisor who fired him did so because of his race (through the supervisor's comment that he could get rid of "that . . . ******. 2011 U.S. Dist. LEXIS 110149 (N.D. Ill. Sept. 27, 2011). Although the company denied liability for the harassment, the three-year consent decree enjoins the company from engaging in further retaliation, race discrimination, or racial harassment, including associational bias. The company also must revise its anti-discrimination policy; provide employee training on the revised policy; and develop a procedure for investigating complaints of race discrimination and harassment and evaluating supervisors' compliance with the revised anti-discrimination policy. EEOC v. WRS Infrastructure and Env't Inc. d/b/a WRS Compass, No. 1:09-cv-4272 (N.D. Ill. consent decree filed Aug. 23, 2012).


[*]In June 2012, Yellow Transportation Inc. and YRC Inc. agreed to settle for $11 million an EEOC suit alleging that the trucking companies permitted the racial harassment of Black employees at a now-closed Chicago Ridge, Ill., facility. The proposed consent decree would settle both EEOC's suit and a private suit filed in 2008 by 14 Black employees under the Civil Rights Act of 1866 (42 U.S.C. § 1981), which were consolidated for purposes of settlement. In its complaint, the EEOC claimed that Black employees at the Chicago Ridge facility, which closed in 2009, were subjected to multiple incidents of hangman's nooses and racist graffiti, comments, and cartoons. EEOC claimed that Yellow and YRC also subjected Black employees to harsher discipline and closer scrutiny than their White counterparts and gave Black employees more difficult and time-consuming work assignments. Although numerous Black employees complained about these conditions, Yellow and YRC failed to act to correct the problems, EEOC alleged. The court granted preliminary approval of a proposed consent decree, but it must grant final approval following a fairness hearing before the decree takes effect. EEOC v. Yellow Transp. Inc., No. 09 CV 7693 (N.D. Ill. preliminary approval granted June 28, 2012).

*


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Police are the govt. Its not the same, unfortunately 
Big brother believes it deserves more rights than us


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Seriously? Because it was legal. That doesnt change the fact africans were owned by individuals lol


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


LOL yea
The british raj killed every person in that country...


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So you cant.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > How many laws negatively affect black americans today?
> ...


Lol  yes it means laws 
Do you know what laws are? Systematic oppression?
Try again.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



This attempt to deflect using the argument of slaves were owned by individuals just doesn't fly since slavery was not made legal on an individual basis.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Not I can't, but I won't. There is a difference and I am not going to waste my time to prove things you that you know exist.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Police are the govt. Its not the same, unfortunately
> Big brother believes it deserves more rights than us


The only thing that I was getting at is that the ony difference are our laws.  Our laws say that one person can shoot and kill someone and suffer no repercussions while another person can shoot and kill someone and they will in the worse case scenario lose their life.

The major difference between the white race and the black race "in America" is that there were laws, written by white people, mostly men, which allowed white people to commit horrendous offenses against black people with no repercussions.  The damage that this system inflicted is long term and enduring and isn't even close to being repaired.

So when a system allows white people to _*kill *_black people, you think they'd have any qualms about violating someone's civil rights to housing or employment or equal protections, religious belief, etc.?

This is the system that we're dealing with and even if you can't see it I assure you it's very real.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Apparently you don't. You've been shown a bunch of legal proceeding and you can't dispute any of it.

This thread needs to be closed. This punk isn't interested in a discussion. No matter what he will be shown he is going to deny the facts.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Seriously? Because it was legal. That doesnt change the fact africans were owned by individuals lol


Legal?  Who deemed it legal?  In other words who writes our laws and who enforces them.  Hint:  You mentioned the correct answer in one of your earlier responses to me.

I've indicated more than once I was willing to discuss slavery in America, can you not do me the courtesy of confining the discussion to the agreed upon topic?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Is thinking a race is superior, racist?
> ...



Actually there is no evidence of that.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Omfg


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Police are the govt. Its not the same, unfortunately
> ...


There is no systematic oppression.
You keep deflecting because you know their isnt.
The govt does have their favorites though. Like protected classes and such. Those destroy all kinds of civil rights and even human rights.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Lol yes it means laws
> Do you know what laws are? Systematic oppression?
> Try again.


Actually I'm a certified trainer so yeah I do know a little bit about laws.  What about you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2018)

Reality is racist, so be it.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? Because it was legal. That doesnt change the fact africans were owned by individuals lol
> ...


Dude, asslips brought up chattel slavert. Thats the only reason i said that. 
Ergo, I have no idea what you are getting at.
I hate our central govt. They abuse their powers and our liberty every day. But there is no systematic oppression in the sense you guys are talking about. None.
Their oppression is dispersed through everyone.  skin color be damned.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> There is no systematic oppression.
> You keep deflecting because you know their isnt.
> The govt does have their favorites though. Like protected classes and such. Those destroy all kinds of civil rights and even human rights.


You consider this a deflection?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Nope. You brought up slavery. I even called it out as a deflection to the point.  Everytime you lie I will point it out.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


That shit has nothing do with systematic oppression. 
Can you guys not discuss without expecting me to know your incorrect definitions of words? I go by what they actually mean..
Holy fuck


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Blacks have gained on Whites, oh really?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Yes really.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why does that chart say otherwise?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Because you dont know how to read charts?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So, according to you this chart shows Blacks gaining on Whites?







[/Q


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


According to me that chart doesnt show the last 50 years and its only talking about one area.  Why you posted it I have no clue.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Where's your proof that Blacks have caught up, exactly?

Do you even have evidence?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


On the internet and in my home.  Also I said gaining on you. Not caught up.

Yes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You have no evidence, now do you?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I already said I did have evidence.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't see it posted?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 23, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> Can you hate a race(because they obviously hate whites) for being superior and not be racist? Seems possible.
> I mean, its kinda a compliment..


The concept of race is racists.
Christians and Jews know we are all made in the image of God.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I dont have to post it. Its common knowledge.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> ...


The first humans were Black so that means god is Black.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Like those evil Black shadow ghosts?


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


We also can’t ignore what white republicans did to rescue blacks from democrats wanting to hold them as slaves.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The first gods were Black. Evil would be a white god.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Demons are supposed to be Black in coloring.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I always ignore lies so I would have to disagree.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Show me a photo you draw your conclusion from.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Thats not what the first civilizations believed. 

*"The children that are born here are black enough, but the blacker they be the more they are thought of; wherefore from the day of their birth their parents do rub them every week with oil of sesame, so that they become as black as devils. Moreover, they make their gods black and their devils white, and the images of their saints they do paint black all over."*
-Marco Polo


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The camera hadnt been invented back then and neither had sunblock. Its a scientific fact though.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Blacks are finally starting to wake up to the history of being used by democrats. 
Is there a reason why you’re still hanging on? Did you get a free phone from obama?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Hanging on to what?


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The belief of democrats wanting to help blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Who told you I thought white democrats wanted to help Blacks?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Sure it is. Like chaos naturally evolves into order.  Everyone learned that in Physics 101.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Glad to see you agree that Blacks were the first humans hence god is Black.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Who said all democrats are white?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


I dont know. Why do you ask?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Only an idiot thinks image of God means looks.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Why do you white people always have to be so dumb then get mad when I point out you are inferior?


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why would you want to support a group of people that once held blacks as slaves? Shouldn’t you be supporting those who fought for their freedom?

What would your ancestors say about you supporting democrats?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Who told you I want to support white republican people?  I do support my Black people that fought for their freedom.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The ones who fought alongside of white republicans?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


The Black people that fought for the British and the ones that saved the Union.The Blacks that started Civil Rights like Malcolm X and the BPP.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Tell us about them.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Start a thead so we dont get off topic.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Yes we can.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



If he was saying God was white you would not say this.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Done...
Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Ya, we all know God looks like Sean Connery.

Shitforbrains.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



Why do you republicans keep lying? Since slavery was mostly in the south and the south is republican today, why should we support a group of people that once held blacks as slaves?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



That was a good one!


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


God created people from the humus of the earth. Humus is dark brown or Black. White people cant stand it none of their bullshit makes any sense.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Thats probably the funniest thing you have ever said!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Even funnier is you think I'm series.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Blacks fighting for the British are what gave us our liberty? Really?

Really??

Really???

Now as to the second part, sure, black folks might have started the civil rights movement, but do you seriously think a bunch of stinky, unwashed white liberals were responsible for seeing it through?

Nope and nope. It was only because of we Republicans that the Civil Rights Act was passed. The Democrats fought it tooth and nail.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Most white people really believe god is white thats why I thought you serious. I know you spelled it series but I have to account for your lack of intellect.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


What are you talking about?


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're full of shit. I'm white and I don't associate God with being a "white" person. God is above your silly little racial stereotype.

You get *nothing* on account of your lack of intellect, and your complete misunderstanding of who created your sorry ass.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Obviously you're so ignorant that you don't have a clue what I'm talking about, right?

Take your "Oh poor me" race-baiting bullshit somewhere else. Nobody is buying it any more.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Of course you associate god with being white. Why else would you be so offended about the fact he is Black?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Yes. I have no clue what youre talking about since I didnt say anything you mentioned.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I claim that God is neither black nor white, yet you insist that God is "black."

Now tell me: who between us is pushing an ignorant and biased racist agenda? It sure as hell ain't me, and that leaves you out there all by yourself, now don't it, ya frackin' redneck twat?


----------



## DGS49 (Jul 23, 2018)

At the time of the civil war the Republican Party was the ABOLITIONIST Party. There were Democrats north and south, but Republicans were uniformly ABOLITIONIST, and the Negroes who could vote after the war voted Republican even more uniformly than they vote Democrat now.  They changed parties (to align with the KKK) during the Roosevelt years, when they perceived that the New Deal was a better deal for Negroes.  In the 1960's, 70's and 80's white Democrats in the South saw that their party was moving further and further away from the philosophy of their forbears (States' rights), and they gradually moved to the Republican Party, where they now generally reside.

As for any race being "superior," that depends on the characteristic being measured.  When you are basing it on IQ, then clearly. American Blacks are, on average, substantially less intelligent than the norm (85 vs. 100).  Asians are higher than the norm, and Ashkenazi Jews, the highest single demographic.

But if there were a basketball game pitting five randomly-selected Black men against five randomly-selected Asians and Ashkenazi Jews, I'd bet on the colored guys.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

Here’s a young woman who might be able to help you understand a few things, Asclepias. She was once a liberal ...


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


You are. The facts show god is Black. Its racist and ignorant to claim he isnt Black.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Just what "facts" are you desperately referring to? Maybe you'd like to point out one single scripture in the Bible that refers to God as driving down the boulevard with a car having a diamond in the back, sun roof top, diggin' on the scene with a gangsta lean.

Nor did God ever sell crack cocaine to his brothas and sistahs while carrying an illegal Hi-Point 40 cal pimping out his HO's and waitin' on his baby-mamma's welfare check to come in.

Your entire presumption is hilarious.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


The fact that god created mankind in his image and the biblical scriptures that say he has bronze skin and wooly hair.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I would not be laughing if I thought you were serious.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Bullshit. Biblical mankind resembled Phil Robertson. Without the duck call, of course. because they probably didn't have alot of ducks back then, except for those who went on Noah's Ark.

Besides, those primitive fuckers didn't have shotguns back then, so they couldn't hunt those ducks. Gunpowder wasn't even invented until a thousand years later. You can thank the Chinese for inventing that, because black people were too busy eating each other.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Would you like to show the scripture of that white God riding in a high rise pick up truck mouth full of chew, selling meth to his relatives, shot gun on a rack with his daughter who he married after getting her pregnant waiting for her welfare check and food stamps?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Probably not.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


They hadnt invented sunblock back then so we know he didnt look like a white guy.  The white people were in europe raiding their neighbors caves in France and eating their digits as hors d’oeuvres.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

I’m starting to think Asclepias and IM2 are white people trying to make blacks look bad.
That’s not cool.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Thank you for providing yet one more reason why you idiots will never win another American election. Maybe you should throw off your idiotic pre-conceived notions. Don't you morons ever get tired of being wrong?

"20 pounds of meth, $500K seized in major NC drug bust"

20 pounds of meth, $500K seized in major NC drug bust


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> I’m starting to think Asclepias and IM2 are white people trying to make blacks look bad.


I've always thought tycho1572 was a recessive white guy with an inferiority complex.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




They didn't need sunblock. Being white as they were, they had enough intelligence to stay in the shade.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> I’m starting to think Asclepias and IM2 are white people trying to make blacks look bad.
> That’s not cool.


Yep, trollers who are easy to mock.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m starting to think Asclepias and IM2 are white people trying to make blacks look bad.
> ...


Admit it. You and IM2 are trying to make blacks look stupid. 

IMO... thats fucked up.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...




Ooops!

The Demographics of Methamphetamine Users

"*Out of all methamphetamine users in the United States, approximately 76 percent of users are Caucasian*. This is higher than other drugs, where approximately 50 percent of users are Caucasian."


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



I guess one drug bust is supposed to prove something.

Whites commit the majority of drug crimes son.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


I would never do that. I wouldnt ever be able to convince anyone that was true.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



You don't know any blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


There was plenty of shade in the caves of europe so I agree.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> I’m starting to think Asclepias and IM2 are white people trying to make blacks look bad.
> That’s not cool.



You damn sure aren't helping whites, that's one thing we all know.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



How so? I mean with all those black folks out there selling drugs to keep their baby-mamma's in weaves and bon bons?

I mean gawddamn. It's no wonder why so many black chicks want some white dick. At least a white dude won't screw up their lives by bringing the man into their life.

Trust me: I've had enough black pussy to know the truth in that. There's nothing a black woman wants more than some white stud to take care of her womanly needs.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

I can’t believe I actually thought they were black! lol


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


We cant trust you. Youre white and genetically predispositioned to lie.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Whites control the drug trade. I don't care how many black women are supposed to want white dudes according to you.  Doesn't bother me one bit. But it does bother you that I've fucked more fine quality white women than you have.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Believe whatever you want to. I've probably had more black pussy than you've had, sonny boy.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


I cant believe that so stop trying to convince me. You cant even get a white woman.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




LOL. I've seen those "fine quality" white women who have black "significant others" at Walmart.

Wouldn't touch them with a ten-foot cane pole.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> I can’t believe I actually thought they were black! lol



How do you figure we aren't? I gotta hear this one. Seems that you have imaginary black people syndrome.

That's when a white person believes a black person isn't black because they believe blacks actually agree with their racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Shouldnt hang out in Walmart.  Lots of low class white trash there.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Apparently you have not seen it then.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Probably not.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > I can’t believe I actually thought they were black! lol
> ...


Theyve been taught since birth they are superior to Blacks. When whites meet Blacks that make them repeatedly look like idiots that triggers some type of mental disorder that makes them claim you arent Black.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > I can’t believe I actually thought they were black! lol
> ...


Here’s a vid of a black person who thinks you’re an idiot.....


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


>



Candace Owens the black nutcase who took a 37,500 dollar settlement for racial discrimination and says it doesn't exist.


----------



## sparky (Jul 23, 2018)

I really do not grasp all this daily melatonin mania 

It's all OC from my perspective

~S~


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



Seems  the majority of blacks would say she's the idiot. Especially since 90 percent of all blacks do not support Trump.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


After years of democrats promising blacks a better future, 75% voted for Trump.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I don't know that Owens ever said racial discrimination doesn't exist. Her main talking point is that blacks need to stop acting like victims.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



No, it was 8 percent.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Youre confused white boy. 75% of whites probably voted for Drumpf but more like 8% Blacks.  This is the reason I laugh when people say whites are smart. They cant even read their own language.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



And like I said, the bitch got $37,500 for playing what she tells blacks is victimhood and now this ho preaches a lie made up by whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Does that include warning other Blacks of racism or a racist person?


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


We know that’s a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Not really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How Groups Voted 2016 - Roper Center


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I think the message is clear: If you are an actual victim of racial discrimination, do what needs to be done. Otherwise, stop complaining about stupid shit like cotton displays and white people with dreadlocks.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't know, ask her.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I thought you already knew since you claimed to know her main talking point.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


What if you just like pointing out racism? Why do you have to be a victim in order to talk about it?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



Here's your bitter pill son.

How Groups Voted 2016 - Roper Center


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Don't be an idiot.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I think the message has been clear. If you are white, stop the racism.  None of the irrelevant shit you just posted has anything to do with a message.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Who said you were a victim to talk about it?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I would never try to be like you.  I promise.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Okay Lumpy.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Reading comprehension on the fritz again huh?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



But that's exactly what you've been by mentioning some dumb shit whites found here to whine about like cotton displays and whites with dreadlocks when your ass denies all of the real and serious issues we talk about pertaining to white racism.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Clever.

I know you and IM2 enjoy your schoolyard tit-for-tats but you won't get that kind of lowbrow childish nonsense out of me. I reckon that's why the both of you bail on every discussion we have; it's just easier to call someone racist and insult their intelligence.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Whatever Jethro. Now go fish in the cement pond.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Says the guy that claimed I wanted to be an idiot like you. Sounds like you been confusing your dreams with reality. You arent smart enough to have a discussion with me.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Nobody bails out but you. You avoid and divert every time you enter a conversation. So you going to tell us about rwanda again? OBTW my names not lumpy and that is lowbrow childish nonsense that you pulled. You get called a racist because you are a racist.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm sure you've swallowed things much bigger than a pill.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

You and IM2 really should stop with trying to make blacks look stupid, Asclepias. That isn't cool.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


I'm sure you have swallowed many dicks but I dont judge.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> You and IM2 really should stop with trying to make blacks look stupid, Asclepias. That isn't cool.


You should stop making me think whites are dumber than I thought.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 23, 2018)

Gotta love this woman.....


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


>



You go ahead and listen to Candace Owens. I teach children about life. I don't listen to children trying to tell me about life.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, you probably just worded it wrong once again. The way it is written, you apparently think that I said or implied that to point out or talk about racism amounts to playing victim. Did I get that wrong?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So who is the real whiner, the one who actually whines about cotton displays being racist or the person who points out how asinine that is? Besides, I don't know about anyone here whining about those things anyway. 



> when your ass denies all of the real and serious issues we talk about pertaining to white racism.



I've never denied white racism, I've only disagreed with you on certain aspects of it and pointed out that blacks can be racist too. When I do that and give you an example, you flat out deny that blacks can be racist. When it's all said and done, your entire argument on that subject boils down to: the black guy who spit on me because I'm white was not racist because he didn't oppress me or deny me a job.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 23, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I didn't say you wanted to be an idiot, I said not to be one. 



> Sounds like you been confusing your dreams with reality. You arent smart enough to have a discussion with me.



And yet another insult. 

I'm at least smart enough to stay in the discussion. You bailed on the last one.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



The thing is, Candace Owen has no message. Naturally you like her because she says what whites say and we all know that we blacks cannot know our reality better than you whites can tell us what you say our reality is. So anyone black who repeats what you believe is trotted out before us and we are told that's who we need to listen to. 

Candace Owen is 28 years old. When she was born I was older than she is now.  When she was born I was an assistant director at a community center in a black community. I've seen things this child has only read about. That means I've seen trends she has never seen. So she's not one for me to listen to. Her attitude is wrong at every level. She should not be allowed to stand before blacks speaking. She is no leader, a leader doesn't stand by repeating the words of others. A leader has you repeating what they say. There is no victimhood there is no victim mentality in blacks. That has never existed in the black community. Anywhere

Because if it did, we would still be slaves.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You've avoided the fact that blacks can be racist and divert with "But look what whites did!"



> So you going to tell us about rwanda again?



I'll stop telling you about Rwanda when you stop pretending that blacks are not capable of atrocity and that they are not responsible for their own actions.



> OBTW my names not lumpy and that is lowbrow childish nonsense that you pulled. You get called a racist because you are a racist.



You get called Lumpy because of things like: "Whitebread", "whitey", "stupid fucker", "dumb bastard", "fool" and probably a few more I can't remember.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Actually I used the standard you would have had to pass to prove racism on the job.  You do not show any documented racism by this man. His comment saying this is what I think about you done before he spit on you doesn't show racism. Now these are the things we as blacks must show to prove racism. We just don't get to shut out this is racist and expect to be believed. If a white man spit on me on a job, I could not cry about racism unless I had absolute proof that he had a documented record of racist acts on the job or if he had stated this is what I think about you blacks before he spit on me.

I challenged your claim of black racism because it's the usual diversion tactic whites like you love using.  Blacks nor any other race but whites codified their racism and enforced it by law, nor is any other race still trying to continue doing it. So the comment that blacks can be racist too like its all the same is just not so. You can say getting bit by an ant  is the same as being bit by a bear because they both can bite you , but really whose bite does the most damage? A black person calling you a name is not the same as a unarmed black kid getting shot the back and killed because a white cop believed racist bullshit about black violence.

And that's what you deny.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jul 24, 2018)

*What is truly racist, is a white person "thinking" period!!!*


----------



## IM2 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Sorry but I've not diverted from anything. You are the one who cannot show any racism by blacks
that comes close to what whites have done.

I will not stop saying that whites are responsible for problems they created.

I said all those things after reading pages of racist crap from you and the other whites here.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 24, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> Can you hate a race(because they obviously hate whites) for being superior and not be racist? Seems possible.
> I mean, its kinda a compliment..


I have never said that white people are superior to black people. Nor do I believe that white people are superior to black people.

What I have said is that white people are in a superior position

The difference is subtle but essential

That means because the white man went into the lands of black people, robbed, enslaved them, dominated them and put them under their foot, that has meant that white people are in a superior position no matter that the social or economic order because of the actions of the white man the world over.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 24, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> Can you hate a race(because they obviously hate whites) for being superior and not be racist? Seems possible.
> I mean, its kinda a compliment..



Not necessarily. They do not appear to believe that whites as a race of people are superior to other races, nor do they hate the race as a whole.

What they have stated is that whites have constructed a system based on them being the majority that benefits them the most. JMO.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 24, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> ...


HYow does our system benefit one race over the other?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 24, 2018)

If there were laws that treated a certain race unfairly, wouldnt it be challenged? Isnt it illegal at the federal level to have laws unequal to all races? Hell you cant even disperse some types of your own private property unequal to races... 
Our current system is not the system we had back in the day, people. Its not. We just have shitty individuals in the system. That will ALWAYS be a problem. Always..


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 24, 2018)

If blacks hate our unjust big govt so much, why do they vote for a party that wants to expand it constantly? 
In what world does that even make sense?


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 24, 2018)

IM2 asslips and paul E are mindless bed wetters without any capacity for thought...

Therefore the point of the thread is moot.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Naturally you like Tim Wise because he says what blacks say. And the irony is that he doesn't know black reality any better than any other white person. Because he's white. 

Whites can't know of black reality and yet whites who say what you agree with somehow magically know black reality. 



> Candace Owen is 28 years old. When she was born I was older than she is now.  When she was born I was an assistant director at a community center in a black community. I've seen things this child has only read about. That means I've seen trends she has never seen. So she's not one for me to listen to. Her attitude is wrong at every level.



So what about 28 year old blacks that agree with you? They never shared or saw the kinds of thing you experienced either. So if Owens' viewpoint or opinions are invalid due to her age then so are the viewpoints and opinions of those who agree with you.  



> She should not be allowed to stand before blacks speaking. She is no leader, a leader doesn't stand by repeating the words of others. A leader has you repeating what they say.



Those who agree with her repeat what she says and those who don't, do not. Funny how that works isn't it?



> There is no victimhood there is no victim mentality in blacks. That has never existed in the black community. Anywhere Because if it did, we would still be slaves.



Blaming whites for a black person hacking a child to death with a machete of his own freewill is a result of victim mentality.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 24, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



It is a documted fact that up until the civil rights movement and subsequent legislative action from it, that minorities and women were not considered to be equal. 

Obviously things did not just change overnight. 

Some suffered generational poverty because of it and some of  those who were considered by law to be superior acquired generational wealth.

That's common knowledge.....in the minds of most.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 24, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


How does our CURRENT system benefit one race over the other?
CURRENT 
CURRENT


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You accused me of racism for much less than spitting on someone. And you do not have any documented racism by me.



> Now these are the things we as blacks must show to prove racism. We just don't get to shut out this is racist and expect to be believed. If a white man spit on me on a job, I could not cry about racism unless I had absolute proof that he had a documented record of racist acts on the job or if he had stated this is what I think about you blacks before he spit on me.



In order to have a documented record of racism there has to be a first act of racism before any documentation, correct? Did that even occur to you? While employed with our company, his spitting on me was his first act of racism and thus he was fired because of it.



> I challenged your claim of black racism because it's the usual diversion tactic whites like you love using.  Blacks nor any other race but whites codified their racism and enforced it by law, nor is any other race still trying to continue doing it.



You did much more than challenge my claim of racism, you denied the incident even happened and accused me of concocting the story out of whole cloth. Furthermore, you did so without any documentation of racism on my part or even any documentation or evidence that I lied. You made these determinations based on the fact that I'm white and nothing else.



> So the comment that blacks can be racist too like its all the same is just not so. You can say getting bit by an ant  is the same as being bit by a bear because they both can bite you , but really whose bite does the most damage? A black person calling you a name is not the same as a unarmed black kid getting shot the back and killed because a white cop believed racist bullshit about black violence.
> 
> And that's what you deny.



If an ant bites a white person and a bear bites a black person, does this mean the ant actually did not bite the white person? A bite is a bite and racism is racism. The amount of damage done is not what defines an act as racist.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So then you admit some racism by blacks?



> I will not stop saying that whites are responsible for problems they created.



Fine. But do you say blacks are responsible for problems they created or perpetuated or do you stop there? 



> I said all those things after reading pages of racist crap from you and the other whites here.



You said all those things out of anger and resentment because anger and resentment is all you have.


----------



## bb30 (Jul 24, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Can you provide factual statements of how blacks are gaining on "whites"(White president, mostly white congress, mostly white senate, mostly white SCJ). I can go on and on, most CEOs of fortune 500 companies in the United States are white. So both the public and private sector are led by majority white. Again for the record, I don't know if that is a good thing or bad but am certainly struggling to see how you feel blacks are gaining on whites? 

Personally, I don't feel that it is a race or a competition. The betterment of every race  can only benefit our country. If it weren't for a majority of white people agreeing and standing up for African American rights in the US we would still have slavery and major oppression. A white man and majority white army freed the slaves in the US, a white congress, senate and President passed the Civil Rights Act and the Voting Rights Act. Without those two pieces of legislation passed by white people black rights would still be in limbo. 

Generally in nature the biggest smartest superior animal rules. Again you are stating superiority over whites but that goes against everything we have learned about nature. I don't believe one race is superior over another as you do and think all races bring a unique set of skills to the table that when used in unison can create amazing things. But, if you believe in race superiority then how can you explain blacks being superior?  When literally in every other ecosystem the superior animal is at the top and dominates its peers. It would seem that if Blacks were superior they would be in control of everything. 


You speak of violence, is that not a sign of superiority? Everything at the top of the food chain in the world is violent. Lions, tigers, sharks, gators, every single animal that is at the top is violent. They all do what is necessary to stay at the top.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 24, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


You dont have to worry about me. Worry about yourself being and idiot.

You asked for an insult I obliged.  Now when you want to have a descent discussion you better adjust your attitude.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 24, 2018)

bb30 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



No. Violence as you pointed out very well is the province of savage animals.  I guess there was a reason whites ate each other. No wonder it took whites so long to become civilized. Your philosophy is all fucked up. You think being animal like is a virtue.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 24, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> No. Violence as you pointed out very well is the province of savage animals. I guess there was a reason *whites ate each other*. No wonder it took whites so long to become civilized. Your philosophy is all fucked up. You think being animal like is a virtue.


We like white meat.  What can I say?


And, what's for dinner, mom?  

Tonight, we're having Phil.  

Yay.  I want Phil. 

Ummmm....pass the Phil.  

Can I have some more Phil?


----------



## bb30 (Jul 24, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bb30 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No I clearly stated that those are not my beliefs. They are yours, the whole superiority thing. Way to deflect though. I don't believe in race superiority. You failed to answer my question as to why you believe blacks are superior to whites? What are your set of standards that decide which race is superior?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 24, 2018)

bb30 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bb30 said:
> ...


Arent you the guy that wrote this?  I mean it has your name on it so how am I deflecting and how is that not your belief?  It cant be my beliefs because I dont think violence makes you superior. Only white boys seem to think thats true.

*"You speak of violence, is that not a sign of superiority? "*


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Uh huh.  That's why you're backing away from a debate to talk shit at a safe distance.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 24, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Lets ignore Blacks history of violence so we can bitch about whitey being violent
> ...



Same thing that happens to anyone who commits offenses against anyone else, presuming that they get caught.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And then it was made ILLEGAL by the state.

Try to live in THIS century.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 24, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



No, he's correct.  He's not a victim to whites.  He's a victim to himself.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Do YOU?  Because you incessantly talk as though that never happened, and we're all supposed to run our lives based on shit that happened over a century ago and has since been corrected.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 24, 2018)

The White Race is the superior race for the sole reason that it has me as one of its members.

Refute that!!!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 24, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> ...



Uh huh.  "Absolutely nothing has changed in the past century, because that's the only way I can be a lazy victim with no personal responsibility!"


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 24, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Well, there's receiving government-subsidized mortgages with bad credit in order to rectify past racial imbalances.  There's having any criticism of oneself, no matter how valid, summarily dismissed as "covert racism".  There's getting into colleges and getting hired for jobs with lower qualifications than other applicants, simply because of race.

Of course, those are all ways that our system benefits minorities over white people, rather than the reverse.  What fucking advantage the system is giving white people, I have no idea.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




 You claim to teach but you don’t listen? Fail.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 24, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"descent discussion" is exactly what talking to you is like: descending the slope of reason to a morass of pettiness.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Owens views are invalid because they are not based in reality. Tim Wise will be the first to say he doesn't know more than blacks do about their experiences. There is no such thing as victim mentality in blacks. Period.
Talking abut Rwanda when the conversation is about white racism here in America by a white person is a result of the victim mentality of whites.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 24, 2018)

bb30 said:


> Personally, I don't feel that it is a race or a competition. The betterment of every race  can only benefit our country. If it weren't for a majority of white people agreeing and standing up for African American rights in the US we would still have slavery and major oppression.


Slavery still exists. Racism is slavery.


bb30 said:


> A white man and majority white army freed the slaves in the US


O right yeah ...and once slavery ended ...racism just stopped ...right ? Saying whites freed the slaves is like a rapist wanting a cookie for not raping anymore. Slavery was just the 1st stage in white supremacy.

*You also say this*


bb30 said:


> I don't believe one race is superior over another


*But then you say this*


bb30 said:


> in nature the biggest smartest superior animal rules.


*And this*


bb30 said:


> in every other ecosystem the superior animal is at the top and dominates its peers.


What you do is present your point of view right up until it is a clearly racist statement.

You will not say "Black people are inferior" but you will say "in nature the biggest smartest superior animal rules" 

Or the way same way SOME white people say all the important stuff was invented by white people, but fall short of actually saying white people are naturally better because of it.

You make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black folks are inherently dumber than whites) but short of saying whites are better he stops and winks at other.

You don't say whites are better but you will allow others to say it for you.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Her views are invalid because you don't agree with them.



> Tim Wise will be the first to say he doesn't know more than blacks do about their experiences. There is no such thing as victim mentality in blacks. Period.



What Wise says about knowing about black experiences is irrelevant. The point is he says what you agree with so obviously _you_ think he knows _something_. If he was saying what Owens says you would say he don't know shit because he's white.



> Talking abut Rwanda when the conversation is about white racism here in America by a white person is a result of the victim mentality of whites.



The OP is not about white racism, it's about whether or not hating a race for being superior to yours constitutes racism on your part.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2018)

There is no reasonable discussion to be had here - again.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I don't admit to anything. What I will say is your use  Of the false equivalence to argue with me about this issue is not going to get you anywhere. Blacks have not don what whites have done. So I am not going to admit things being the same when they have not been.

Always trying to turn something around and using false equivalences will not work here. I say policies created by whites are the root cause of the problem. That's what my 30 plus years of work and research show as well as my 57 years living black., What kind of research have you done that can show the opposite?  Because what you're trying to do here is not the answer. You are totally clueless to the long term emotional and psychological effects of racism, nor are you prepared to understand that racism is an abusive behavior and just like with every such behavior the people affected struggle with it for their entire lives. Blacks did not put this abuse on ourselves. Now combine this with everything else in life.

This is why  don't like trying to talk to dumb whites about this.

Last, I said what I did for the reasons I stated. What reason do I have to resent a bunch of dumb ass ignorant uneducated whites for? You ain't got sense enough to come in out of the rain much less try debating any of us blacks here about the issue of race.

Back work on my project. I'm tired of you idiots.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Her views are invalid because you don't agree with them.



Her views are invalid because they are not so..



Ghost of a Rider said:


> What Wise says about knowing about black experiences is irrelevant. The point is he says what you agree with so obviously _you_ think he knows _something_. If he was saying what Owens says you would say he don't know shit because he's white.



No, Tim Wise bases his comments on facts that be can cite.  Not some opinion made up by whites that's coplwtly unsupported.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The OP is not about white racism, it's about whether or not hating a race for being superior to yours constitutes racism on your part.



The thread is about white racism because the OP was racist to begin with.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



To compare the history of white racism vs. black racism in terms of numbers of racists, numbers of incidents and number of years is a false equivalence that I have never made. To say a black racist and a white racist are both racist is not a false equivalence and that's all I've ever said. That's it. It is _you_ who keeps making the false equivalences and false comparisons when you keep citing the history of white racism when all I ever said was that some blacks are racist. I've told you multiple times since we first interacted that this was all I was saying but you just keep shoving those numbers in my face every time when it has nothing to do with what I'm talking about.

Do you know what's pathetic about all this? Not once in any of our discussions did I ever deny white racism nor did I ever say black racism is worse nor did I ever make comparisons of any kind. All of your arguments are based on arguments and comments I never made.



> Always trying to turn something around and using false equivalences will not work here. I say policies created by whites are the root cause of the problem. That's what my 30 plus years of work and research show as well as my 57 years living black., What kind of research have you done that can show the opposite?  Because what you're trying to do here is not the answer. You are totally clueless to the long term emotional and psychological effects of racism, nor are you prepared to understand that racism is an abusive behavior and just like with every such behavior the people affected struggle with it for their entire lives. Blacks did not put this abuse on ourselves. Now combine this with everything else in life.
> 
> This is why  don't like trying to talk to dumb whites about this.



Do you like talking to dumb blacks about it?



> Last, I said what I did for the reasons I stated. What reason do I have to resent a bunch of dumb ass ignorant uneducated whites for?



First ask yourself why you refer to us as a "bunch of dumb ass ignorant uneducated whites" and you just might have your answer.



> You ain't got sense enough to come in out of the rain much less try debating any of us blacks here about the issue of race.



I am of a race just as you are; I'm white and you're black. That means I'm just as qualified as you are to talk about the issue of race. Especially considering that whites are being labelled racist for the stupidest fucking reasons these days.



> Back work on my project. I'm tired of you idiots.



Of course you are.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



There is no comparison to be had. Period.  Whites are being called racist for being racists. 

You are doing nothing using your tactics. You are dumb relative to this matter.  You cannot face the racism whites have put on us here so you try bringing up Africa. The when you are shown what whites did there, you can't face that.  Rwanda, your favorite excuse, has been in a state of civil strife basically since whites left and whites created the civil strife by the way they divided the people to maintain power. That's how much you don't know but you keep arguing . So if you aren't educated on a matter you are uneducated. If you are ignorant of things that occurred, you are ignorant. And once you are shown that you don't know but you still keep trying to argue what you don't know, then you are dumb.

So when you can find me a white nation colonized by blacks talk to me about how blacks can be just as cruel. Because the record doesn't show that. You want to talk about responsibility, then talk about the responsibility whites have. Because you don't take any.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Her views are invalid because you don't agree with them.
> ...



Not because you say so. 

Your problem with Owens is the same problem you have with me and that is that you are construing everything she says to mean that there's no white racism. All she says is stop being a victim. She may be on target with this thinking and she may not. But what she is _not_ saying is that there is no white racism.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> What Wise says about knowing about black experiences is irrelevant. The point is he says what you agree with so obviously _you_ think he knows _something_. If he was saying what Owens says you would say he don't know shit because he's white.



No, Tim Wise bases his comments on facts that be can cite.  Not some opinion made up by whites that's coplwtly unsupported.[/quote]

Owens' message does not make any claims that require facts to be cited, it's just a call to stop being a victim.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The OP is not about white racism, it's about whether or not hating a race for being superior to yours constitutes racism on your part.



The thread is about white racism because the OP was racist to begin with.[/QUOTE]

_Every_ thread is about white racism to you. Hell, you probably think the Teletubbies are about white racism.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You mean using logic? Considering that you think whites are to blame for Rwandans slaughtering each other, I guess I shouldn't be surprised that it's not working.



> You are dumb relative to this matter.  You cannot face the racism whites have put on us here so you try bringing up Africa.



As I said in another post, I never denied white racism. I brought up Rwanda to illustrate that blacks are also capable of atrocity.



> The when you are shown what whites did there, you can't face that.  Rwanda, your favorite excuse, has been in a state of civil strife basically since whites left and whites created the civil strife by the way they divided the people to maintain power. That's how much you don't know but you keep arguing . So if you aren't educated on a matter you are uneducated. If you are ignorant of things that occurred, you are ignorant. And once you are shown that you don't know but you still keep trying to argue what you don't know, then you are dumb.



I never argued the facts with you and I never denied what whites did in Rwanda and I even acknowledged it a few times. I read up on the topic and I know what happened and what the Germans and Belgians did. I just don't think you can chalk up the slaughter of children to something whites did a hundred years ago. 

Hutu soldier to twelve year old girl:

"_The Belgians made me hate your tribe so I'm going to pour acid on your twelve year old genitalia_._ I'm sorry about this but maybe if the whites come back and tell us we can like each other again, we won't have to do this anymore_."



> So when you can find me a white nation colonized by blacks talk to me about how blacks can be just as cruel. Because the record doesn't show that. You want to talk about responsibility, then talk about the responsibility whites have. Because you don't take any.



I don't take any responsibility because I'm not guilty of it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 24, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Racism is alive and well, obviously.
> But there is no systematic racism. There are racist individuals.
> There is a HUGE difference between the two.


The systemic racism that was cemented into place by our laws has not been completely dismantled.  

To help you wrap your mind around it imagine the following - someone does something to you that causes you harm be it financial, loss of a job, loss of a loved one, your home, etc.  Now imagine that you have no recourse whatsoever because due to your race, none of those things are considered unlawful or wrong even though they're unlaw or wrong when committed against people of a race to which you don't belong.

Changing the law was only the first step.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> You mean using logic? Considering that you think whites are to blame for Rwandans slaughtering each other, I guess I shouldn't be surprised that it's not working.



Logic considers the root cause of a condition. You do understand what that means?

Logic also includes that if you are talking to a white person about what whites have done in America that Rwanda has nothing to do with the conversation.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Racism is alive and well, obviously.
> ...


So you are saying race makes something legal or illegal? Link?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Jesus mother fucking Christ
TODAY not 75 years ago
This is fucking pointless!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Your post was fucking pointless. No one said anything about race making something illegal today.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


_Now imagine that you have no recourse whatsoever because due to your race, none of those things are considered unlawful or wrong even though they're unlaw or wrong when committed against people of a race to which you don't belong._


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


TODAY not 75 years ago you idiot.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I am asking for examples from TODAY. Not 5 fucking decades ago.
You assholes keep whining about systematic oppression and cant post ANYTHING relevant


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Why are you asking about examples today you fucking moron?. The example used was about something that started in the past and still effects us today.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Systematic oppression that doesnt exist anymore oppresses black folk?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Who said systemic oppression doesnt exist anymore?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I have asked for examples like 100 times and all i get is shit that doesnt exist anymore.
Like, are you going to post something relevant THIS time? 
Come on asslips, prove it


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


The pipeline to prison system exists today. What are you some kind of fucking moron?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Explain


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Minorities Who 'Whiten' Job Resumes Get More Interviews


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



8 Black Women Talk About Being Discriminated Against for Having Natural Hair


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

Ahhh the private sector.
I just figured were talking about the actual system. Not individual bias.
How can an *individual *_oppress_ you? Impeding on rights of another is illegal. 
Maybe you dont know what oppression means?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Ahhh the private sector.
> I just figured were talking about the actual system. Not individual bias.
> How can an *individual *_oppress_ you? Impeding on rights of another is illegal.
> Maybe you dont know what oppression means?


The prison system is not the private sector.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh the private sector.
> ...


You didnt elaborate on the "prison" comment.
I just figured you gave up again LOL
Explain how the prison system oppresses black people and not white people


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Gave up on what?  I answered your question. I'm not going to waste time elaborating on anything because I know you'll just deny it.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I asked you to explain about the prison system and you post links about hair.
Get the fuck outta here


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I already told you I wasnt going to go into detail. Your silly white mind will just reject the facts. I posted the other links as examples of systemic bias from whites.  If you dont like that then get you get the fuck outta here.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So we are going from oppression to bias? 
I thought we were talking about the govt. Goddamn, you are all over the place! 
Why would you want to get into detail? There is nothing to explain.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


No its the other way around.
I'm talking about everything. 
I wouldnt want to get into detail with you. Your are in denial. Its sufficient you have been supplied with the information. Its up to you to educate yourself.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Why would I think that blacks are inferior to whites?  I know that we are disadvantaged as a race in many ways due to the laws that were passed that negatively impacted us.  That is not an indiction of inferiority though it does beg the question as to why an allegedly superior race would have to stack the deck so severely against those whom they considered inferior to them.
> 
> On the other hand how much do you think I could get away with if I had firearms, physical control of your family and/or loved ones and you had none?  Or if I could commit any crime against any of you if I so choose and nothing would happen to me?
> 
> Being ruthless/bloodthirsty and being smart are not the same thing otherwise the underground railroad would not have been as successful as it was.


Powerful post brother...keep on!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I've lived in a world where racism, segregation and dscrimination was lawful and then later unlawful.  I take it you've only lived in a world where it's been unlawful?
> 
> 50 years is not enough time to undo almost 200 years of oppresion and damage - THAT's what it has to do with today and if you don't believe racism still exists in this day and age take a look at the enforcement actions taken by some of the various enforcement agencies - EEOC, HUD, some of the states agencies.  They are the reason I know for a fact that this crap is still occuring because they publish their work and findings.


C'MON NOW!!!


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> ...




The ass-clown blows another ignorant thought across the bow.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Police are the govt. Its not the same, *unfortunately
> Big brother believes it deserves more rights than us*


Before I go any further...are you OK with that?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Police are the govt. Its not the same, *unfortunately
> ...


Hell no


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> The only thing that I was getting at is that the ony difference are our laws.  Our laws say that one person can shoot and kill someone and suffer no repercussions while another person can shoot and kill someone and they will in the worse case scenario lose their life.
> 
> The major difference between the white race and the black race "in America" is that there were laws, written by white people, mostly men, which allowed white people to commit horrendous offenses against black people with no repercussions.  The damage that this system inflicted is long term and enduring and isn't even close to being repaired.
> 
> ...


*PREACH!!!!*


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


So why are you, and your ilk, always on the side of police whenever there's unjust police killings?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Im not always on their side.  There are some shitty cops killing people unnecessarily. I also believe cops have a right to life and most are justified.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

JGalt said:


> You're full of shit. I'm white and I don't associate God with being a "white" person. God is above your silly little racial stereotype.
> 
> You get *nothing* on account of your lack of intellect, and your complete misunderstanding of who created your sorry ass.


So why is it so damn important for whites to depict God as white?

It's in their books, their pictures and in their movies.

You tell a random white that God is black, and they'll get offended.

So don't come up in here with this BS.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Im not always on their side.  There are some shitty cops killing people unnecessarily. I also believe cops have a right to life and most are justified.


You, and your ilk, by default are always on the police side. You make up slogans like "Blue Lives Matter" and "Police Lives Matter", in your mind, to counteract Black Lives Matter.

Why fight this fact?

That said, why are you now calling them "the government" in that usual tone that rightwingers and Republicans use to disparage the concept of government?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

I bet Jesus was dark as shit.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Im not always on their side.  There are some shitty cops killing people unnecessarily. I also believe cops have a right to life and most are justified.
> ...


Why are you grouping me in with people that i dont even know or what their arguments are? There is no default with me.
You will have to try harder than this..
Police lives DO matter. All lives matter. Whats the beef with that?
I would have more respect for BLM is they didnt protest over stupid shit like a black trying to kill a cop and the black got killed first.
Or them burning innocent peoples shit down.
But i digress.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Would you like to show the scripture of that white God riding in a high rise pick up truck mouth full of chew, selling meth to his relatives, shot gun on a rack with his daughter who he married after getting her pregnant waiting for her welfare check and food stamps?


*OH SNAP!!!!*


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Why are you grouping me in with people that i dont even know or what their arguments are? There is no default with me.
> You will have to try harder than this..
> Police lives DO matter. All lives matter. Whats the beef with that?
> I would have more respect for BLM is they didnt protest over stupid shit like a black trying to kill a cop and the black got killed first.
> ...


It's always "I'm not one of those/why lump in with them?", with you people, but yet, you all have the same beliefs. So you'll have to forgive me if I'm not prone to buy that shtick.

Anyway, Black Lives Matter came about after Trayvon Martin, who was killed by an overzealous kindergarten cop who was told by the authorities to stand down, but didn't, when following a teenager he didn't recognize in his neighborhood.

The reason you don't respect Black Lives Matter, is because you disagree with their premise, that...*black lives matter*.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> I’m starting to think Asclepias and IM2 are white people trying to make blacks look bad.
> That’s not cool.


You would think that. Being the bonafide fool that you are.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you grouping me in with people that i dont even know or what their arguments are? There is no default with me.
> ...


Who do i share views with, specifically?
I bet you share some view of some sort with adolf hitler. Does that make you a NAZI?  That type of thinking is not only a fallacy, it is also lazy as hell.
As for the rest of that bullshit? Fuck you


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > You mean using logic? Considering that you think whites are to blame for Rwandans slaughtering each other, I guess I shouldn't be surprised that it's not working.
> ...



This is where your logic fails. First of all, not every discussion on race relations begins and ends with what whites have done in America. 
Secondly, when you or Paul or Asclepias say or imply that whites are inherently morally inferior or more prone to violence, (which you do in just about every discussion on racism), _that's_ when I bring up Rwanda. 
Thirdly, while the actions of the white colonizers was wrong, it was not the root cause of the genocide. The root cause of the genocide is that the Rwandans did not have the wherewithal to think for themselves and allowed and even encouraged the class system imposed on them by a foreign power. They then exacerbated the division long after the foreign power left and had no more influence. Then, with no mandate or influence from any outside entity, they chose to take up arms of their own freewill and kill each other.

The actions of the white colonizers did not fate the Rwandans to a future of hate, tribalism and war, their own choices did. There were literally a million choices the Rwandans could have made to ease tensions between the tribes and prevent the genocide and they made none of them. So unless you're telling me that the Rwandans were robots or otherwise had no choice in the matter, the genocide is on them. Is this what you're telling us?

According to Asclepias, whites are the weakest race. Let's assume that's true for a moment and do a little logic exercise: How is it that the stronger race allowed the weaker race to dictate racism and tribalism to them? Were the Rwandans not aware that whites were weaker? If they were aware, why did they allow themselves to be manipulated in this manner by a weaker people? If they were not aware, being the stronger race, why did their superior intellect and superior racial maturity not discern this? And finally, being the stronger race, why did they not just rebel and oust the weaker white usurpers?

A question: If the U.S. was taken over tomorrow by a foreign power and they fostered class division between whites and blacks and at some point whites committed genocide on blacks, who would you say is responsible?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 25, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Racism is alive and well, obviously.
> ...



How about instead of saying, "I'm right because imagine I'm right", you cite some ACTUAL evidence of systemic racism currently in effect?  I don't know about anyone else here, but I have no intention of dignifying your imagination by defending against it, let alone feeling shamed by it.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Actually I used the standard you would have had to pass to prove racism on the job.  You do not show any documented racism by this man. His comment saying this is what I think about you done before he spit on you doesn't show racism. Now these are the things we as blacks must show to prove racism. We just don't get to shut out this is racist and expect to be believed. If a white man spit on me on a job, I could not cry about racism unless I had absolute proof that he had a documented record of racist acts on the job or if he had stated this is what I think about you blacks before he spit on me.
> 
> I challenged your claim of black racism because it's the usual diversion tactic whites like you love using.  Blacks nor any other race but whites codified their racism and enforced it by law, nor is any other race still trying to continue doing it. So the comment that blacks can be racist too like its all the same is just not so. You can say getting bit by an ant  is the same as being bit by a bear because they both can bite you , but really whose bite does the most damage? A black person calling you a name is not the same as a unarmed black kid getting shot the back and killed because a white cop believed racist bullshit about black violence.
> 
> And that's what you deny.


Powerful.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> How does our CURRENT system benefit one race over the other?
> CURRENT
> CURRENT


Tell me when, according to your brain, did the previous system STOP having an effect on the current system? Specifically.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



They're terribly traumatized by the knowledge that ancestors whose names they don't even know were unhappy.  God knows, I'm kept up nights by the oppression I feel over my ancestors being raided by Vikings back in the day.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I bet Jesus was dark as shit.



One assumes.  The Middle East is not a haven for albinos.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Jesus was dark as shit.
> ...


Oh yea. Cant know for sure. I just doubt he looked like the european interpretation lol


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



If He did, that would have lasted about five minutes until the sunburn hit.

Seriously, I've never understood what's supposed to be shocking and outrageous about artistic license, as though it hasn't been common since forever.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> _Every_ thread is about white racism to you. Hell, you probably think the Teletubbies are about white racism.


Lemme see if I can get this palooka to think a little...

Tim Wise, by your own wording, uses facts he can cite. His argument is that there's a white supremacy system that by DEFAULT is oppressive to blacks.

Candace Owens, by your own wording, is using nothing more than opinion, aka literally talking out of her ass, and she says to stop being a victim.

Tim Wise, et all, is saying there's a SYSTEM of RACISM/OPPRESSION

Owens, et al, is saying "stop being a victim"

I should stop there, but to make it crystal clear to you I'll add, victim of what?

Victim of their own thoughts about others, or the racist system?

Let's see what you come up with next.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> If there were laws that treated a certain race unfairly, wouldnt it be challenged? Isnt it illegal at the federal level to have laws unequal to all races? Hell you cant even disperse some types of your own private property unequal to races...
> Our current system is not the system we had back in the day, people. Its not. We just have shitty individuals in the system. That will ALWAYS be a problem. Always..


There were laws that treated the black race unfairly and it was challenged in court and this is what the court had to say (emphasis mine).  This is what I was trying to explain to you yesterday when I said the first step was to get the laws changed, however changing the law did nothing to change the hearts, minds, attitudes or *actions *of the racist whites in the U.S.

In March of 1857, the United States Supreme Court, led by Chief Justice Roger B. Taney, declared that all blacks -- slaves as well as free -- were not and could never become citizens of the United States. The court also declared the 1820 Missouri Compromise unconstitutional, thus permiting slavery in all of the country's territories.

The case before the court was that of _Dred Scott v. Sanford_. Dred Scott, a slave who had lived in the free state of Illinois and the free territory of Wisconsin before moving back to the slave state of Missouri, had appealed to the Supreme Court in hopes of being granted his freedom.

Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery and intent on protecting southerners from northern aggression -- wrote in the Court's majority opinion that, *because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue*. The framers of the Constitution, he wrote,* believed that blacks "had no rights which the white man was bound to respect; and that the negro might justly and lawfully be reduced to slavery for his benefit. He was bought and sold and treated as an ordinary article of merchandise and traffic, whenever profit could be made by it.*"

Referring to the language in the Declaration of Independence that includes the phrase, "all men are created equal," Taney reasoned that "it is too clear for dispute, that the enslaved African race were not intended to be included, and formed no part of the people who framed and adopted this declaration. . . ."

Abolitionists were incensed. Although disappointed, Frederick Douglass, found a bright side to the decision and announced, "my hopes were never brighter than now." For Douglass, the decision would bring slavery to the attention of the nation and was a step toward slavery's ultimate destruction.​


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Who do i share views with, specifically?
> I bet you share some view of some sort with adolf hitler. Does that make you a NAZI?  That type of thinking is not only a fallacy, it is also lazy as hell.
> As for the rest of that bullshit? Fuck you


How old are you?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Who do i share views with, specifically?
> ...


Shut up faggot.
Im done with you.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Shut up faggot.
> Im done with you.


That's what I thought.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Shut up faggot.
> ...


You thought i would get tired of talking to an ignorant, generalizing ball of fallacy and bigotry? You bet


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I am asking for examples from TODAY. Not 5 fucking decades ago.
> You assholes keep whining about systematic oppression and cant post ANYTHING relevant


Just because your understandinng of how our legal system works is not up to par is no reason to call us assholes especially because the following link refers to a case by the Supreme Court from just a couple of years ago.  You don't have to believe us but surely a SCOTUS ruling is good enough?

*Disparate Impact*
*Supreme Court: Institutional Racism Is Real*
*In extending ‘disparate impact’ reasoning to housing cases, the court acknowledges that discrimination comes from more than just individual bad actors.*

Jay Michaelson
*06.25.15 6:30 PM ET*

June 25 will be remembered as a crucial day for civil rights—not because of the Obamacare decision, and not because of the not-yet-announced marriage decision. It’s because on Thursday the Supreme Court saved a crucial part of civil rights law.

You’d be forgiven for not knowing much about it. The principle, after all, is an obscure-sounding bit of legalese: “disparate impact.” But those words divided the court 5-4 on ideological lines, with Justice Kennedy writing to preserve, but restrict, the doctrine.

Here’s why it matters.

Most cases of discrimination—whether against women, African Americans, LGBT people, or other protected groups—are rarely as clear as they are in the movies. In media portrayals, discrimination is about evil individuals who fire someone because of who they are. But in real life, there’s rarely a smoking gun.

First, racists are usually not dumb enough to leave records of their prejudice. They find some other reason to fire the employee, or keep the family out of the neighborhood.

Second, and more importantly, *discrimination is often systemic and structural, not individual*. *Often, not only is there no smoking gun, but there’s often no individual “bad actor.”* Even neutral requirements—a high-school diploma for employment, a family-size limit for housing—can have huge _de facto _discriminatory effects, which may or may not be intentional.

That’s where “disparate impact” comes in. Under some civil rights laws, plaintiffs can prevail even without evidence of a specific discriminatory intention if they can show a disparate impact on the affected group.

That’s what happened in this case, _Texas v. Inclusive Communities Project_. A Texas state agency distributes tax credits given to developers to build low-income housing. The Inclusive Communities Project, a nonprofit, noticed that 92 percent of the credits ended up going to mostly non-white neighborhoods. And while about half of the applications in those neighborhoods were approved, the approval rate for mostly white neighborhoods was only 37 percent.

The end result? Public housing got built in black neighborhoods, and not in white ones.

That’s a classic case of disparate impact. The ICP didn’t have to go hunting for overt racism, which would be extremely hard to prove. Now, under disparate impact reasoning, the Texas agency had to prove that there were no better (i.e. non-discriminatory) alternatives—which it could not do. So, even without a specific smoking gun, the statistical data itself was enough for the policy to violate the Fair Housing Act—if disparate impact reasoning is allowed.

Why wouldn’t it be? Well, because the statute never says so. Neither did the two other statutes where disparate impact reasoning has been allowed, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act and the Age Discrimination in Employment Act.

Rather, *as the two dissenting opinions (one by Justice Thomas and the other by Justice Alito) emphasize, this doctrine was created by the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission, and upheld by the Supreme Court in the 1971 case of Griggs v. Duke Power, which held that it barred acts “fair in form, but discriminatory in operation.” *

Yes, disparate impact comports with the statute. Yes, every circuit court has applied it in FHA cases. And yes, it was tacitly approved by Congress when it subsequently amended the FHA and rejected attempts to eliminate disparate impact. But the fact remains that it is not explicitly mentioned.

That’s why the court was so divided on the issue, and why Justice Kennedy was long assumed to be the swing vote. Taking an expansive reading of a civil rights law, implying words that aren’t actually there, is simply not within the judicial philosophy of the court’s conservative members.

Indeed, Justice Thomas suggested that _Duke Power_, itself, was wrongly decided—a radical view that is of a piece with other radical views he holds (such as that states should be able to establish official religions).

But if Justice Kennedy and the liberals do not have language on their side, they do have reality.

For example, why is it that, even today, there is a 33 percent economic differential between blacks and whites? Is it because corporations are racist and won’t hire African Americans for higher paying jobs?

Mostly, no. Over 80 percent of the time, as Harvard economist Roland Fryer has shown, it’s because black applicants lack the very specific skills to get the better job—and that’s because communities of color are woefully undereducated in underperforming schools. Indeed, the best predictor of one’s subsequent economic success is one’s skill level in eighth grade.

*That’s the kind of structural racism that disparate impact reasoning addresses. You might not find any individual racist, but the system is stacked against people of color. That’s how privilege and oppression are maintained—not by villains like Dylann Roof, but by silent, macroeconomic factors that are structural in nature.*

Likewise in housing contexts. For decades, the practice of “redlining”—banks and realtors “encouraging” blacks not to move into white neighborhoods—perpetuated segregation and urban blight. And even when overt race-based policies were abandoned, majority-POC neighborhoods were locked in cycles of crime, under-education, and neglect by “neutral” policies regarding public housing, zoning, business permitting, and highway development.

To be sure, the Texas department of housing may still ultimately prevail, and Justice Kennedy went out of his way to suggest that it might. For example, the department might show that it has a policy preference to revitalize inner city neighborhoods, and that justifies the disparate impact. Or it could point to market factors driving developers to build public housing in less affluent neighborhoods.

But it has to show something.

Had Justice Kennedy gone the other way, this case would have caused a sea change in civil rights law. Not only would disparate impact reasoning not extend to housing, it would be suspect in cases of employment as well. As long as there isn’t an obviously race-, gender-, or age- based restriction—which there almost never is—facially neutral practices that just so happen to disadvantage some people would be extremely hard to challenge.

That’s why this case, with all its legalistic discussions of statutory language and methods of judicial reasoning, was so important. Whatever happens to the Texas housing policy, disparate impact reasoning remains a powerful, if controversial, tool for fighting * the kind of discrimination that is often silent, systemic, and insidious*.​


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


The anti-discrimination laws apply to both the public (government) and private sector.  There are federal, state and sometimes county, city and municipal versions as well.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 25, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


indeed they are. PA laws are discrimination though. Not sure why you call them anti-discrimination..


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 25, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> They're terribly traumatized by the knowledge that ancestors whose names they don't even know were unhappy. God knows, I'm kept up nights by the oppression I feel over my ancestors being raided by Vikings back in the day.





Cecilie1200 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Damn, don't you all EVER get tired of being wrong?  What about feeling ashamed about the inability to conduct a simple internet or Google search?
Is thinking a race is superior, racist?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 25, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > They're terribly traumatized by the knowledge that ancestors whose names they don't even know were unhappy. God knows, I'm kept up nights by the oppression I feel over my ancestors being raided by Vikings back in the day.
> ...



I'm not unable to conduct an Internet search.  I'm just not fucking doing it, because it's not MY assertion that systemic racism is currently in effect; it's YOURS.  That makes proving and substantiating it YOUR fucking homework, Chuckles, not mine.  You know how I verify YOUR statement?  I look at your post, and say, "Well, she didn't offer any proof, so she's obviously bullshitting."  End of story.

Don't YOU ever get tired of sounding like a hysterical whiner?  How about feeling ashamed about the inability to conduct a simple conversation about your positions?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 25, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> I'm not unable to conduct an Internet search. I'm just not fucking doing it, because it's not MY assertion that systemic racism is currently in effect; it's YOURS. That makes proving and substantiating it YOUR fucking homework, Chuckles, not mine. You know how I verify YOUR statement? I look at your post, and say, "Well, she didn't offer any proof, so she's obviously bullshitting." End of story.
> 
> Don't YOU ever get tired of sounding like a hysterical whiner? How about feeling ashamed about the inability to conduct a simple conversation about your positions?


A simple "I was mistaken" will do.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 25, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Im not always on their side.  There are some shitty cops killing people unnecessarily. I also believe cops have a right to life and most are justified.
> ...



Blue Lives Matter was not created to counteract Black Lives Matter, it was created to counteract the animosity and violence directed at the entire law enforcement community for the sins and mistakes of a few.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Thats not a white woman or she has African ancestry.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



We'll do that when you guys stop talking about things that happened om Africa 1000's of years ago.

*How to argue like a white racist*

Monday October 5th 2009 by abagond

Here in one place is the* list of the most common arguments that white racists use* on this blog, listed roughly from the most common to the least:


*Anything but race* – Racism is over. There must be some Logical Explanation that has nothing to do with race.
*Blame-shifting* – Blacks like to use the race card, crying racism and blaming whitey, but blacks are to blame for their own mess. Racism is so 1968.
*ad hominem* – question a commenter’s intelligence, character, age or motives.
*Whites are individuals* – so you cannot make general statements about whites. Besides, that would be racist.
*“Blacks are racist too” *– but they do not like to admit it. Find a case where a black person did something just as bad as what they are pointing out.
*“You are the racist one” *– turn the tables.
*“I am offended”* – how dare they call you a racist! You do not see a person’s colour – they could be purple for all you care!
*Arab trader argument* – whites are not as evil as black people like to think. For example, it was not just white people who traded slaves: Arabs did it too! Few blacks know that, so make sure to point that out whenever you can.
*“But that happened to me too!”* – whatever blacks complain about, try to find a case where a white person – you, a friend, someone in the news –  experienced the same thing.
*Point out how “ghetto” and disagreeable black people are* – because they are and it needs pointing out. No wonder no one gets along with them!
*Talk down to them* – they are imagining things, they do not know what they are talking about. How dare blacks tell us what we are like. What do they know? Are they white?
*straw man* – argue against some stock position that is kind of like the post. That way you can copy your comments from another blog. Or from Ann Coulter.
*Blacks need to be colour-blind* – if they just stopped seeing race and talking about it so much then racism would go away!
*Start quoting rape statistics* – out of the blue, if necessary. Rates of imprisonment are good too.
*The white inventor argument* – whites invented everything so shut up already.
*Demand proof* – Make them prove it beyond a reasonable doubt with facts and figures. Find holes in whatever facts they present. Find counter-facts.
*Make it about the past *– and point out that your family never owned slaves. When are they going to stop living in the past?
*Go back to Africa* – if it is so bad here, then go back to Africa already!
*Bootstrap* – I made it on my own without help from anyone.  Blacks expect something for nothing!
*Some of my best friends are black* – so there is no way I am racist!
*Might makes right* – all through history.
Most of these arguments take neither the truth nor the experience of black people seriously – because what matters most is white people and their feelings, particularly about feeling good living in a racist society.

How to argue like a white racist


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Blue Lives Matter was not created to counteract Black Lives Matter, it was created to counteract the animosity and violence directed at the entire law enforcement community for the sins and mistakes of a few.


If you believe that to be true, then might I interest you in a bridge that I have for sale in Brooklyn...???


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 25, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > _Every_ thread is about white racism to you. Hell, you probably think the Teletubbies are about white racism.
> ...



What facts are required to express the opinion that blacks should stop being victims?



> Tim Wise, et all, is saying there's a SYSTEM of RACISM/OPPRESSION
> 
> Owens, et al, is saying "stop being a victim"
> 
> I should stop there, but to make it crystal clear to you I'll add, victim of what?



Racism, what else?

You see, here is where you and IM2 go off the rails: Owens does not claim there is no white racism nor does she claim there are no victims.

In my humble opinion, what she is saying is that by _playing_ victim all the time, you will remain a victim no matter what anyone does. It is a mental attitude that informs everything you do. Also, this victim mentality has resulted in a bunch of frivolous and meaningless charges of racism such as cotton plants and whites wearing dreadlocks.
Whites are being accused of racism at every turn for the stupidest fucking reasons and all this does is hamper any progress on race relations. We're being told even by people of our own race that we are wretched creatures that should be ashamed of our race and that we should kill ourselves (notice that the ones advocating racial suicide never follow their own advice). Lastly (this is just me talking), if you are a victim of racism then it is what it is. But stop _playing_ victim when you are not.

Owens may be on track with this thinking or she may not be. But it is merely an opinion or outlook that does not contradict what Wise says in any way.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 25, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Lives Matter was not created to counteract Black Lives Matter, it was created to counteract the animosity and violence directed at the entire law enforcement community for the sins and mistakes of a few.
> ...



Yes, I believe it to be true.



> then might I interest you in a bridge that I have for sale in Brooklyn...???



If you have it to sell then that means you were stupid enough to buy it before me. You go ahead and keep it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


The first fact should be that you have majority African ancestry.  The second fact should be you know what youre talking about I. E. being specific in pointing out examples of victim hood. The third is not being a hypocrite.  Anything else is intellectual laziness designed to win you points with white people.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Right, jackass, they painted the white skin on her, right?  You've never seen white people with dark tans!  YOU REALLY DON"T KNOW that melanin is merely nature's reaction to the sun and that given enough time, anyone exposed to an equatorial sun over time and generations would develop as much as is needed to cope with the UV?!  I swear, you are SUCH A JERK, you'd argue that the Sun really rises in the west and white people spin the world backwards to fool us into thinking it was the east.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


I've seen plenty of whites with dark tans. Only whites I would mess with.  The problem is that its always artificially created


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Heres a tip white boy. I dont have to tan. My melanin is permanent not contrived with creams and dyes, tanning beds, and thousands of hours spent in the sun suffering from melanoma..


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 25, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not unable to conduct an Internet search. I'm just not fucking doing it, because it's not MY assertion that systemic racism is currently in effect; it's YOURS. That makes proving and substantiating it YOUR fucking homework, Chuckles, not mine. You know how I verify YOUR statement? I look at your post, and say, "Well, she didn't offer any proof, so she's obviously bullshitting." End of story.
> ...



No, it really won't, since that is neither what I said, nor what happened.

Perhaps if you spent some of the energy you use feeling victimized to actually get educated, you wouldn't find reading for comprehension so difficult.

I repeat:  Your statement.  YOUR job to prove it.  If you don't do so, the proper response from me is, "No evidence?  She's full of shit to her hairline."

How it is, how it always has been, how it ever shall be.  Deal with it, whiner.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I ask because IM2 asslips and paul E always make out whites to be extremely superior to blacks.
> Can you hate a race(because they obviously hate whites) for being superior and not be racist? Seems possible.
> I mean, its kinda a compliment..



Don't think "hate" enters into it.  That's a whole separate issue.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Unless you expect her to spend her life being pissed off, how is that relevant?



> The second fact should be you know what youre talking about I. E. being specific in pointing out examples of victim hood.



How do you know she hasn't? 



> The third is not being a hypocrite.  Anything else is intellectual laziness designed to win you points with white people.



Among other things, intellectual laziness is not acknowledging that Rwandans were responsible for their own actions.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Not sure what is so difficult for you to comprehend? You have to be a Black person.

Its cumulative. 

Intellectual laziness is pretending whites didnt orchestrate what happened in Rwanda.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 25, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> No, it really won't, since that is neither what I said, nor what happened.
> 
> Perhaps if you spent some of the energy you use feeling victimized to actually get educated, you wouldn't find reading for comprehension so difficult.
> 
> ...


No matter how you dress this up both you and TNHarley were wrong.  You don't like the way I present myself?  You'll get over it, one way or another.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Of course not jerkoff.  Because you're supposed to be in Ethiopia where you belong and your body thinks its still there under the equatorial sun.  Nature doesn't understand boats and planes.  If I moved there, eventually my children's children's children would be dark like you naturally and if you stay in America, eventually your children's children's children will be white.  BUT YOU SAID whites LACKED THE ABILITY TO PRODUCE MELANIN, which is another clear lie by you, only an albino is that way, but since whites are from northern Europe, they only need to turn the mechanism on by going out in the Sun and getting as tanned as they want.  Either way, just another hot air gas bag argument by the racist jerkoff looking for something to hang his racist hat on.  GOOD FOR YOU, HOLMES, YOU COME WITH A BUILT IN FREEKIN' TAN!


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Let me ask you this then: Given the actions of the white colonizers, did the Rwandans have no control over future events? Would they have been compelled to commit the genocide even if they hadn't wanted to? Was the genocide of 1994 an assured outcome thirty years that no one could have avoided after the end of colonization?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...




I dont see the value in your question to be honest. However, let me ask you this question which in turn may give some guidance in regards to your question . Given the actions of the Pope. Would europeans have poured forth from the european continent and committed genocide if the Pope had not issued the Papal Bull Dum Diversas?

*"“We weighing all and singular the premises with due meditation, and noting that since we had formerly by other letters of ours granted among other things free and ample faculty to the aforesaid King Alfonso -- to invade, search out, capture, vanquish, and subdue all Saracens and pagans whatsoever, and other enemies of Christ wheresoever placed, and the kingdoms, dukedoms, principalities, dominions, possessions, and all movable and immovable goods whatsoever held and possessed by them and to reduce their persons to perpetual slavery, and to apply and appropriate to himself and his successors the kingdoms, dukedoms, counties, principalities, dominions, possessions, and goods, and to convert them to his and their use and profit -- by having secured the said faculty, the said King Alfonso, or, by his authority, the aforesaid infante, justly and lawfully has acquired and possessed, and doth possess, these islands, lands, harbors, and seas, and they do of right belong and pertain to the said King Alfonso and his successors”."*


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 25, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > No, it really won't, since that is neither what I said, nor what happened.
> ...



No matter how you excuse it to yourself, you're a lazy whiner.  And I'm already over the "way you present yourself".  I was over it from the first time I said, "No proof?  Full of shit", and promptly relegated you to "gives everyone else a bad name."

For the record, people don't look down on you because of race; they do it because they actually met you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


No your descendants would remain pale or die off due to melanoma if you moved to ethiopia.  The only way they would survive is if they were blessed with the DNA of Blacks.  You are the result of a recessive mutation that occurred about 10k years ago and found success in the colder sun deprived regions of the planet.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 25, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > You're full of shit. I'm white and I don't associate God with being a "white" person. God is above your silly little racial stereotype.
> ...




The BS is all yours, as I already stated that I don't associate God with any color. That's called "idolatry." Don't blame conservatives if God is portrayed as being one race or another in movies. You know damned well that Hollywood is a liberal establishment and you liberals are the ones who so adamantly push the Creator as being "black."


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Yeah, the problem is her wily, nuanced "brilliance" at making assertions with no substantiation.  That MUST be it.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 25, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



No the problem is you make comments with no examples. If she's making assertions with no proof, provide the proof since you're miss bad ass old white woman..


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Take your lazy, demand-issuing ignorant ass back to the post where I told her to prove it, moron.  Intelligent people call that a "clue".  I have no idea about spoiled, lazy race hustlers like you.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Which translates to: "I don't want to answer your question because the right answer will blow a Rwanda-sized hole in my argument."

 You know goddamn well what the answers are to these questions and since you're too afraid to answer, I'll answer them for you:

1.) Yes, the Rwandans had control over future events.
2.) No, they would not have been compelled to commit genocide even if they didn't want to.
3.) No, the genocide was not an assured outcome (predestined) that could not be avoided.



> However, let me ask you this question which in turn may give some guidance in regards to your question . Given the actions of the Pope. Would europeans have poured forth from the european continent and committed genocide if the Pope had not issued the Papal Bull Dum Diversas?
> 
> *"“We weighing all and singular the premises with due meditation, and noting that since we had formerly by other letters of ours granted among other things free and ample faculty to the aforesaid King Alfonso -- to invade, search out, capture, vanquish, and subdue all Saracens and pagans whatsoever, and other enemies of Christ wheresoever placed, and the kingdoms, dukedoms, principalities, dominions, possessions, and all movable and immovable goods whatsoever held and possessed by them and to reduce their persons to perpetual slavery, and to apply and appropriate to himself and his successors the kingdoms, dukedoms, counties, principalities, dominions, possessions, and goods, and to convert them to his and their use and profit -- by having secured the said faculty, the said King Alfonso, or, by his authority, the aforesaid infante, justly and lawfully has acquired and possessed, and doth possess, these islands, lands, harbors, and seas, and they do of right belong and pertain to the said King Alfonso and his successors”."*



You refuse to answer mine but you want me to answer yours? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You don't seem to understand this simple fact. Blacks have never played the victim. When you talk about some victim mentality look at yourself first. Because your post is a prime example. Because whites aren't being taught that you are wretched creatures who should go kill yourselves. You aren't taught to be ashamed. You are taught what your people have done. Whites have used how we dress and our hair to make fun of us forever. So maybe there is a reason why some blacks call racism when this is done. This amnesia you whites here have is just not going to be accepted.  You and the others here can't take being called white without crying about racism and how we hate all whites. That's a frivolous and meaningless charge that you guys do in here all the time. So don't lecture us about how we should do things. Whites have been fucking up here in this nation for at least 242 years. You guys seem to live under this delusion that you are perfect and everyone else has the problem. No, whites have been the problem and when you talk about playing the victim, that's all whites have ever done.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 25, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



So you can't provide the proof that there is no systemic racism. She doesn't have to prove that. Everyone knows it exists except you and Harley apparently. So go educate yourself dunce..


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


You dont have to answer my question on the thread I just wanted to turn a lightbulb on in your head.  Looks like from your emotionally laced tirade I did what I set out to do.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 25, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> No matter how you excuse it to yourself, you're a lazy whiner. And I'm already over the "way you present yourself". I was over it from the first time I said, "No proof? Full of shit", and promptly relegated you to "gives everyone else a bad name."
> 
> For the record, people don't look down on you because of race; they do it because they actually met you.


No matter how much crying you do about this, you were still wrong.  You want this officially adjudicated?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> No the problem is you make comments with no examples. If she's making assertions with no proof, provide the proof since you're miss bad ass old white woman..


I _have _provided them with proof in the form of a hyperlink showing that the SCOTUS ruled in 2015 that institutional racism still exists *TODAY *under the Title VII disparate impact theory, one of the same theories that had Correll all bent out of shape when it came to the white firemen case:  
*Supreme Court: Institutional Racism Is Real*

The reason for her hissy fit is because she and TNHarley kept mockingly asking "but what discriminatory laws are there *TODAY*" because they were convinced that since all legal discriminatory laws were overturned by the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Act of 1965 that there didn't exist any "proof" of continuing institutional racism in 2018, that the passage of the law means it no longer exists.  The SCOTUS ruling I cited above drives a stake through their assertion so now Cecilie is trying to pretend that she never claimed that it didn't exist only that I hadn't provided any proof that it did, in spite of all of the posts I dedicated to attempting to explain to TNHarley how the passage of the our civil rights laws have not dismantled the institution.

Cecilie1200 is a classic example of what I was explaining to you all about how some indivdiuals cannot accept that they were mistaken about something no matter how small and will fabricate a lie from whole cloth even when what they now claim is easily contradicted by earlier documenation as can be read here in this thread.  And of course the derogatory and false personal attacks because she's been forced to concede the point.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



"CURRENTLY"? Do you understand that
residual effect from slightly more than 2 generations ago still impacts some people?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 26, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> "CURRENTLY"? Do you understand that
> residual effect from slightly more than 2 generations ago still impacts some people?


They appear to be feigning ignorance at this point.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


How does laws and policies that dont exist anymore still oppress people? I mean, goddamn dude.. seriously?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




Yes. "Seriously". I didn't say that the same laws :still oppress people but the residual effect is still felt by many who were living during the Jim Crow era. 

Why is that so difficult for you to understand?
Richard Davis: The effects of past racial discrimination still influence Americans today


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


They might be influential(depending on the individual as it is self induced emotion), but* that has nothing to do with the system oppressing people of color.*
45 fucking pages and you guys dont even know wtf systematic oppression is yet..


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



"So you can't prove a negative.  It's not our job to prove our assertions, it's YOUR job to prove we're wrong, and if you don't, that means we WIN!!"

Why am i wholly unsurprised that the only way you can ever "win" anything is by sitting on your fat, sniveling victim ass and declaring your very laziness to be a triumph?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > "CURRENTLY"? Do you understand that
> ...


I thought so too at first. I am now starting to believe they lack the intellect to understand cause and effect.  This limits what you can discuss with them because some subjects are obviously too complex for them even if they appear simple to us.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > No the problem is you make comments with no examples. If she's making assertions with no proof, provide the proof since you're miss bad ass old white woman..
> ...



I read that post,  It's all they have. They are so dumb that to them unless they can't see a no coloreds sign what we say doesn't exist. It's either that or a willful denial of truth.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

*White Racial Resentment Before, During Obama Years*
by Robert Bird and Frank Newport

What impact did the first African-American U.S. president, Barack Obama, have on racial attitudes in the U.S.? Did race relations improve, stay the same or get worse during his administration -- the last perhaps as a result of a "backlash" effect among racially resentful whites?

Our recent analysis of several indicators of racial resentment before and during the Obama administration provides evidence that racial resentment decreased among the majority of white Americans during Obama's presidency. Republicans were the only political group who did not decrease in racial resentment -- but they did not increase significantly either.

The challenge in addressing the issue of Obama's effect on racial attitudes is finding questions that have been asked consistently enough to provide a suitable measure before and during his years as president. Fortunately, Gallup has data from its ongoing and frequently updated Minority Rights and Relations poll that can help meet that need.

Our review found eight questions that were asked in 2004 and 2007 -- before Obama -- and then again in 2015 and 2016 -- during the Obama years. These questions, combined, provide what we believe is a reasonable measure of racial resentment. Analyzing responses from the two earlier surveys and comparing those with the responses from the two later surveys provides the needed divide between pre-Obama and Obama-era attitudes.

The questions are as follows:


In general, do you think that blacks have as good a chance as whites in your community to get any kind of job for which they are qualified, or don't you think they have as good a chance?
In general, do you think that black children have as good a chance as white children in your community to get a good education, or don't you think they have as good a chance?
Again, in general, do you think that blacks have as good a chance as whites in your community to get any housing they can afford, or don't you think they have as good a chance?
Just your impression, are blacks in your community treated less fairly than whites in the following situations?
On the job/At work
In neighborhood shops
In stores downtown/In the shopping mall
In restaurants/bars/theaters/other entertainment places
In dealing with the police, such as traffic incidents

We looked only at respondents who identified their race as white. The racially resentful answer to each question is the one where the respondent does _not_ believe blacks are treated unfairly and/or that they _do_ have equal opportunities. The interpretation of these responses as racially resentful derives from other scholarly research in this area. Whites who say that blacks have as good a chance as whites to get jobs, schooling and housing, and who think blacks are treated just as fairly as whites across the list of five situations are racially unsympathetic. If racial resentment rose during the Obama years, the assumption is that whites would have become _less_ sympathetic about blacks' situation in American society -- or, in other words, more racially resentful.

The analysis uses the mean of the eight items to construct a racial resentment scale that gives a score to each respondent. The top overall score of "1" means the person answered in the unsympathetic, resentful direction on all eight questions, and "0" means they answered all eight in the other direction.

As noted, we split the data into two groups. The first group contains data from 2004 and 2007. The second group contains data from 2015 and 2016.

Overall, white racial resentment decreased significantly from the years before Obama took office compared with the final two years of his administration. The index fell from .82 in 2004 and 2007 to .75 in 2015 and 2016, a statistically significant change.

Racial Resentment Drops in Later Obama Years
* Racial Resentment Index*
Pre-Obama (2004, 2007)* .82
*During Obama presidency (2015, 2016)* .75
*Based on an average across eight questions, where "1" is highest score and "0" is lowest
Gallup
This same pattern -- the drop in the index between the two periods -- is evident among most subgroups. Racial resentment -- based on our measure -- decreased during the Obama years for both genders, across education levels, across all age groups, among those who are married and those who are not, among those working and not working, and in every geographic region.

The only political group whose members did _not_ decrease in racial resentment between the two time periods are Republicans.

Racial Resentment Drops Among Independents and Democrats, but Not Among Republicans
* Racial Resentment Index*
Republicans* *Independents* *Democrats
Pre-Obama (2004, 2007)* .87 .86 .75
*During Obama presidency (2015, 2016)* .87 .77 .62
*Based on an average across eight questions, where "1" is highest score and "0" is lowest
Gallup

The differences between the two periods by party identification are statistically significant and important.


*Republicans are generally the most racially resentful; Democrats are the least.*
*The decrease in racial resentment among Democrats is statistically significant.*
Independents also showed a decrease in racial resentment, and this decrease is marginally significant.
Republicans did not show a statistically significant change.
All in all, our analyses suggest that based on the specific attitudinal indicators used in this analysis, racial resentment for the U.S. population as a whole diminished during the Obama years compared with the time before he took office. The racial resentment measure didn't become more positive among all groups, however. Republicans' attitudes didn't become worse but didn't improve either, while independents' and Democrats' attitudes did improve. This means that on a relative basis, the partisan gap on this measure of racial resentment expanded during the Obama years.

White Racial Resentment Before, During Obama Years

A .7 decrease should not be considered significant, but whites did this study.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



You were shown CASES and you still are asking for proof.  And it's because:


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



We know what it is, you are the one with the problem.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Evidently not! Not one of you have posted anything relevant to back up your bullshit. Not ONE relevant thing.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Before I talk about you being stupid as hell, just what exactly do you think systemic racism is? I mean what are you looking for, a law that specifically says blacks can't work here? Are you that damn dumb you actually think because that is not a law that it is not done? You know that it is. You've probably have done it yourself. So why are you asking for proof? This gaslighting shit you whites play here tests the patience. Then you start crying when you get cussed out. You want a civil conversation, cut the fucking bullshit. Your punk ass says there is no such thing, then prove it. How about we do that? Because you've be shown plenty and what has been said was backed more than sufficiently.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If the system doesnt oppress, but individuals do, then how is it systematic oppression? 
Please explain how that makes sense to anyone besides complete retards.
You are claiming it exists, so why dont you back your own shit up? 46 pages in, and NOTHING.
Stop being a whiny little kunt and put up.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

BTW, girls not getting jobs because of their greasy hair isnt systematic oppression you retarded loons.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Show us how the system doesn't oppress.

Or.

STFU.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> BTW, girls not getting jobs because of their greasy hair isnt systematic oppression you retarded loons.



More dumb whiteness.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You claim it does and fail to prove it 20 times so you switch to me proving it doesnt?
How do i do that? Post every law and policy in the country?
Dumbfuck


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 26, 2018)

OP said:
			
		

> Is thinking a race is superior, racist?



Yes, it's literally the dictionary definition of the word.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, girls not getting jobs because of their greasy hair isnt systematic oppression you retarded loons.
> ...


Well it isnt


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 26, 2018)

Racism doesn’t exist


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

To be clear, there is systematic oppression in this country. Just not based on race.
It is based on wealth, individuality etc


----------



## Taz (Jul 26, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what if a race IS superior at this point in time? Is telling the truth racist?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 26, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > No matter how you excuse it to yourself, you're a lazy whiner. And I'm already over the "way you present yourself". I was over it from the first time I said, "No proof? Full of shit", and promptly relegated you to "gives everyone else a bad name."
> ...



No matter how much you try to twist this into you not looking like a jackass, you still do.  

We're done.  You said it, you couldn't prove it, you whined for someone else to do the work for you, EXACTLY like you handle everything else in your life.  You're not a failure because you're "oppressed by racism"; you're a failure because you're lazy, stupid, and a bitch, and "racism" is just the excuse you use to justify those things.

I think you'll find that when you stop being a shrieking virago and actually contribute something useful to the world around you, you'll find that the "racism" you encounter will largely vanish.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



No here was no change. The fact is you were shown the evidence and you still ask for proof. Therefore you need to show how systemic racism doesn't exist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> Racism doesn’t exist


Of course it does. Even the SCOTUS agrees that it exists.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


TNHarley is kind of slow or willfully ignorant. No matter what proof of systemic racism you show him he wont or cant understand it.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You did not show me evidence of systematic oppression. You showed examples of bigotry and bias.
Try again.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Taz said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > OP said:
> ...



A race cannot be superior if the race creates a system where the rules do not allow everyone the same opportunity for the same amount of time. Only inferior competitors need head starts to win.

You asked for the truth.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Systematic oppression is when a woman doesnt get a job because of her hair"


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



That's all part of it fool.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yes. Thats just one form of systemic racism.


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Racism doesn’t exist
> ...


He’s wrong, it doesn’t exist.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


An entire race of people cant be superior or inferior to another entire race of people. It isnt impossible.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


racism and oppression isnt the same thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...


You do realize the SCOTUS is more than 1 person and there are females right?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Oppression is a direct result of racism.





Oppression - Wikipedia


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes, lol, forgive my moment of ignorance.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


But they arent the same. There is oppression based on race but they doesnt mean they are the same thing


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Now we know you are a complete idiot.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Bless your heart!


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


What in your tiny brain keeps you from understanding that racism causes oppression?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...



Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. *Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, *when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What brain?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Anything can cause oppression you moron.
Oppression isnt racism! Holy fucking shit


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


We arent talking about "anything". We are talking about racism. Oppression is a direct result of racism you silly ass white boy.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

JGalt said:


> The BS is all yours, as I already stated that I don't associate God with any color. That's called "idolatry." Don't blame conservatives if God is portrayed as being one race or another in movies. You know damned well that Hollywood is a liberal establishment and you liberals are the ones who so adamantly push the Creator as being "black."


You're all over the place. This statement makes no sense.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That doesnt mean oppression is racism OMFG
Oppression is a direct result of bigotry or bias. Not just racism, you greedy little victim


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Oppression is a direct result of racism you silly ass white boy.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Poor victimized child 
May the white, blue eyed jesus save you from eternal damnation


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Answer the question I asked you earlier and I will


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> If blacks hate our unjust big govt so much, why do they vote for a party that wants to expand it constantly?
> In what world does that even make sense?



Democrats don't hate blacks, unlike Republicans.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *White Racial Resentment Before, During Obama Years*
> by Robert Bird and Frank Newport
> 
> What impact did the first African-American U.S. president, Barack Obama, have on racial attitudes in the U.S.? Did race relations improve, stay the same or get worse during his administration -- the last perhaps as a result of a "backlash" effect among racially resentful whites?
> ...


Powerful stuff.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> If the system doesnt oppress, but individuals do, then how is it systematic oppression?
> Please explain how that makes sense to anyone besides complete retards.
> You are claiming it exists, so why dont you back your own shit up? 46 pages in, and NOTHING.
> Stop being a whiny little kunt and put up.


How old are you Skip?

And once again, tell me when, according to your brain, did the previous system STOP having an effect on the current system? Specifically.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> You did not show me evidence of systematic oppression. You showed examples of bigotry and bias.
> Try again.


Hey Skip,

How are you defining system?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


And with that red herring I will accept your concession on the issue.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Now we know you are a complete idiot.


That was proven long ago. Long, long, long ago.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Anything can cause oppression you moron.
> Oppression isnt racism! Holy fucking shit


What, in your brain, typically causes oppression?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > If blacks hate our unjust big govt so much, why do they vote for a party that wants to expand it constantly?
> ...


oh please


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If you want to rape words, so be it.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I believe the man said racism causes oppression.

*Disparate Impact
Supreme Court: Institutional Racism Is Real
In extending ‘disparate impact’ reasoning to housing cases, the court acknowledges that discrimination comes from more than just individual bad actors.*
Is thinking a race is superior, racist?

You have denied everything you were shown. And you were shown more than this determination by the supreme court that institutional racism, which is the same thing as systemic racism, exists. Not just individual acts. And since you are not on the supreme court,  no one needs to show you anything else. Therefore since you made the claim that disputes the supreme courts ruling, you either provide proof that it does not exist, and the supreme court ruling stating such, or STFU.

That's all there is to it. You and every other white racist in here running off at the mouth with your opinions and personal attacks don't count.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Anything can cause oppression you moron.
> ...


Bigotry. Bias. Racism. Greed. Ignorance. Just about anything.
One thing they ALL historical periods of oppression have in common? They were done by people with POWER.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Please, what...please stop speaking the truth? [emoji849]

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



No more excuses. Show us that systemic racism doesn't exist.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Bigotry. Bias. *Racism.* Greed. Ignorance. Just about anything.
> One thing they ALL historical periods of oppression have in common? They were done by people with POWER.


Was there ever a time in this country where racism caused oppression to a certain group of people? If so, when, and when did it come to an end (and how?)


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I have stated, just a few posts ago, that racial superiority isnt possible so how in the hell can i be racist you retarded dumbfuck?


Billyboom said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


The duopoly doesnt give a shit about blacks. They dont give a shit about whites. They dont give a shit about anyone.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


He cant. The best he can do now is claim I said racism and oppression are the exact same word.  Thats his MO when proven wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...





TNHarley said:


> Can you hate a race(because they obviously hate whites) for being superior and not be racist?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Why are we waiting? Show us that systemic racism doesn't exist.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

He can't show us systemic racism doesn't exist. This is par for the course here at USMB. The White racists here claim what we say isn't so, we show them pages of fact that it is, they continue to deny  and continue making the same claim but can never show evidence that things we say don't exist. Yet they cry about wanting a civil discussion about race. Bullshit. They want a racist echo chamber.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Blacks who bitch about white dreadlocks are playing victim. There's simply no other explanation for that kind of nonsense.



> When you talk about some victim mentality look at yourself first. Because your post is a prime example. Because whites aren't being taught that you are wretched creatures who should go kill yourselves.



A Dr. Adam Kotsko from Shimer College in Chicago, in 2015 tweeted to the effect that "Whites should commit mass suicide."

Model Munroe Bergdorf says "All white people are racist."

There have been many quotes in this vein from celebrities and professors over the last few years. In addition to all that, you, Paul and Asclepias keep beating whites here over the head with the history of white racism, the number of people killed by whites and that we are all guilty. Asclepias just told someone the other day that he thinks whites are genetically predisposed towards violence for Christ's sake. Then he told me that he thinks whites are the weakest race. How can you read that shit and not see that we are being told we are inferior in some way?



> You aren't taught to be ashamed. You are taught what your people have done.



We are told what our people have done and that we should be ashamed because of it. 



> Whites have used how we dress and our hair to make fun of us forever.



You know what I noticed some years ago? That every single black comedian I ever heard or saw on TV or whatever, with the exception of Bill Cosby, made fun of whites in one way or another or at least talked about race in some way. Every. Single. One. 
Then of course there are the movies and comedy skits of black comedians in whiteface such as the Eddie Murphy skit on SNL and the movie _White Chicks_. 
Then there are what I call White-people-aren't-cool movies. These usually depict an anal retentive or white goofball in a fish-out-of-water type story where they find themselves in the 'Hood or some such nonsense. Movies like Malibu's Most Wanted and Bringing Down the House with Steve Martin dressing up like a guy from da 'Hood saying stupid shit like "What's the dealio?". 

I'm not particularly bothered by any of that but I have noticed it.



> So maybe there is a reason why some blacks call racism when this is done.



The reason a black person calls racism about a cotton display is because they're a fucking idiot, not because of anything whites did.



> This amnesia you whites here have is just not going to be accepted.



Amnesia about what?  



> You and the others here can't take being called white without crying about racism and how we hate all whites. That's a frivolous and meaningless charge that you guys do in here all the time. .



What? When have I ever complained about being called white? I'm white so call me a white person all you want. However, below are some quotes by you, Baz Ares and Asclepias. I have substituted the word "white" or "whitey" in the original quote with the word "black", "blackie" or "darkie":

You: "I'm not debating this with you black ---(boy), I'm telling you."
You: "Blackie gave guns to certain tribes and not others then paid them after to capture their enemies."
You: "No, you were just talking darkiebread dumbshit."
Asclepias: "Most black people are idiots."
Baz Ares: "Blackie doctor statue who did experimental surgery..."
Baz Ares: "But doing thang this way is Pure Blackie ways..."
You: "Since my family was here when yours was in Europe, this is not blackie's world."
Asclepias: "Blackie doesnt have a world."

There are many other cases by other black posters here that I remember reading but you get the idea. So, when you say "..._others here can't take being called white_...", this is probably what they're referring to. 

So the question is, would you not find this racist if the above quotes were by white people to or about blacks? If you would then you can see why some whites are bothered by it.



> So don't lecture us about how we should do things.



I won't lecture you about how blacks should do things if you don't lecture us on white moral inferiority. How's that?



> Whites have been fucking up here in this nation for at least 242 years. You guys seem to live under this delusion that you are perfect and everyone else has the problem. No, whites have been the problem and when you talk about playing the victim, that's all whites have ever done.



Speaking for myself, I am very well aware that whites are not perfect and that they have their own problems. The difference is, for the most part, whites don't blame blacks for every problem they have. Whereas according to you, whites, and only whites, are responsible for all the economic and social ills in the black community.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey Skip,

Here's something you would do well to listen to: The average American white racist | Crooked Media

It features reformed white supremacist Christian Picciolini talking about the very things we're discussing here.

Hear it from the horses mouth.

- Marc


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You said: "_However, let me ask you this question..._"

If you weren't asking a question then why did you pose it as a question?



> Looks like from your emotionally laced tirade



"emotionally laced"? Because of what, my saying "fucking"? Are you fucking kidding me? Look, another emotionally laced tirade. Feel free to show it to your friends to get a chuckle over the emotional white guy.



> I did what I set out to do.



If you mean you set out to avoid the truth of the questions I asked then yes, you did what you set out to do. 

Here's the thing, the papal bull you cited does not vex me in the least because I recognize and understand that these people were responsible for their own actions and it has nothing to do with me. I see and acknowledge any and all atrocities committed by whites throughout history and I condemn every one of them. The difference between you guys and myself is that I don't blame the Holocaust on the anti-Semitism that was taught and festered throughout Europe for centuries before the 30s, I blame the Nazis and Germans who, of their own freewill, chose to round up Jews like cattle and gas them and stick them in ovens. _They_ are responsible for the Holocaust, not the racist rhetoric of their forebears.

The anti-Semitism in Europe did not cause or predestine the Holocaust just as white colonization did not cause or predestine the Rwanda genocide. 

I assume that you and others here would like to see an end to racism, correct? This is why you talk about the history of white racism all the time, right? If your goal is not an end to racism then either you wouldn't bother or you are just flogging whites with their racist history as punishment instead of rehabilitation or enlightenment. 

So, in order to see an end to racism we then must be able to recognize that a racist's heart can be enlightened and changed, yes? So how is it that a white American racist's heart can be changed but the Rwandans' hearts could not? 

If we cannot allow that a heart can be changed then the fight against racism was doomed from the start.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Where did I say I wasnt asking a question? I even put the word "question" in my response to you when I said you didnt have to answer.

Yes emotionally laced. No I am not kidding you. You are full of emotions.

No I meant to make you consider my question. Looks like you did what I wanted you to do.

Yes racism should be ended. Immediately. The problem is that we know whites cant give it up. Its against their own best interests.


----------



## Some Guy (Jul 26, 2018)

Didn't read the whole thread, but people often get the definitions of words mixed up, especially when it's politically expedient to.

Racism is the belief that one's traits are determined by race, and therefore implies that one race is superior to another based on those traits.  Racism is entirely, 100% contained within the mind and cannot be definitively proven unless someone admits to it.

Prejudice is just another way of saying "pre-judging", or pre-determining what you think of someone or some people based on something, which could be or include race.  This is what people today commonly refer to as "racism" when it's really not.  I might pre-judge someone based on how many tattoos they have, how they're dressed, what hair style they have, etc.  And the reality is that everyone does this numerous times daily.  It's not necessarily a bad thing, and also can't be proven definitively unless someone cops to it, just like racism.  It becomes a bad thing when you use to to justify:

Discrimination.  This is when prejudice acts upon someone who's be prejudiced against.  Exclusion from something, unequal treatment, violence, and so on.  Obviously the word has a negative connotation, and when used in this sort of context, naturally so.  But it doesn't have to be negative.  Someone who's responsible about their love life will naturally discriminate as not to make a bad decision.  But discrimination within a group context is almost always a bad thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Some Guy said:


> Didn't read the whole thread, but people often get the definitions of words mixed up, especially when it's politically expedient to.
> 
> Racism is the belief that one's traits are determined by race, and therefore implies that one race is superior to another based on those traits.  Racism is entirely, 100% contained within the mind and cannot be definitively proven unless someone admits to it.
> 
> ...


Disagree with the definition of racism. Racism is a system (ism) predicated on race. Racist or racialistic is more along the lines of what you are talking about.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yes racism should be ended. Immediately. The problem is that we know whites cant give it up. Its against their own best interests.


You mentioned above that racism is an institution of our societal systems.  When you say "give it up" what should we give up?  What are you referring to?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yes racism should be ended. Immediately. The problem is that we know whites cant give it up. Its against their own best interests.
> ...


Individually whites should incinerate their notion of supremacy induced by an massive insecurity complex and go seek mental health help. This one step is vital to curing themselves of the disease of being racist.

Collectively whites should understand and back the notion that the US has wronged the Black race and therefore the US should pay reparations to the descendants of the enslaved and those that suffered through the Jim Crow era.  This would wipe out the wealth gap immediately.

All white owned companies that profited from, help facilitate, or were involved with slavery and Jim Crow should divest themselves and use the money to start up a fund to give full scholarships to Black youth

The legal system should be reviewed by Black people and every discriminatory law or sentencing guidelines should be removed.

Cops should be fired that have a pattern of abuse or too many (2) complaints against them of racist behavior.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 26, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> He’s wrong, it doesn’t exist.


SCOTUS is not a "he".


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 26, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> No matter how much you try to twist this into you not looking like a jackass, you still do.
> 
> We're done. You said it, you couldn't prove it, you whined for someone else to do the work for you, EXACTLY like you handle everything else in your life. You're not a failure because you're "oppressed by racism"; you're a failure because you're lazy, stupid, and a bitch, and "racism" is just the excuse you use to justify those things.
> 
> I think you'll find that when you stop being a shrieking virago and actually contribute something useful to the world around you, you'll find that the "racism" you encounter will largely vanish.


Your comments to me are entirely uncalled for and the behavior of an uncouth low classed individual.  So this is your notice to cease and desist all conversation to me or about me.  I consider this matter concluded unless you persist in being verbally abusive.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Individually whites should incinerate their notion of supremacy induced by an massive insecurity complex and go seek mental health help. This one step is vital to curing themselves of the disease of being racist.


You of all people should know that I am trying, but I do agree.  Just saying "Jesus was black" causes a fucking shit-storm.




Asclepias said:


> Collectively whites should understand and back the notion that the US has wronged the Black race and therefore the US should pay reparations to the descendants of the enslaved and those that suffered through the Jim Crow era. This would wipe out the wealth gap immediately.


The only problem with that is that doing so forces white folks, on an individual bases, who did not benefit from slavery to pay reparations to folks who were never slaves.  Maybe we do a 10-year tax holiday for black folks or something like that.  I don't know.  I am not against reparations as long as doing so does not burden the innocent, because believe me, that will do NOTHING but stir hatred.  



Asclepias said:


> All white owned companies that profited from, help facilitate, or were involved with slavery and Jim Crow should divest itself and use the money to start up a fund to give full scholarships to Black youth


Maybe make them pay out damages over time.  Why dry up those cows when you can milk them for a decade, then turn them lose?



Asclepias said:


> The legal system should be reviewed by Black people and every discriminatory law or sentencing guidelines should be removed.


Removing discriminatory laws is good.  As long as it doesn't start adding laws.



Asclepias said:


> Cops should be fired that have a pattern of abuse or too many (2) complaints against them of racist behavior.


Change it to being twice found guilty of abuse or specific behavior indicating racial prejudice in administering or enforcing the law.  

We could get every cop in America fired in a week if it was based solely on allegations or complaints.

I think we could work something out.  

You and I should be in charge.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 26, 2018)

Some Guy said:


> Racism is the belief that one's traits are determined by race, and therefore implies that one race is superior to another based on those traits. Racism is entirely, 100% contained within the mind and cannot be definitively proven unless someone admits to it.


And the United States of America crafted and passed _*racially *_discriminatory laws based on the belief of white superiority and black inferiority creating a system of "institutional racism" which was supported by court rulings that enforced these racially discriminatory laws that violated the human rights of the entire African American race.

We know 100% what was in their minds because they put it down in writing, in the laws they drafted, in the court rulings made, in the protests signs, in the bombings and lynchings committed against black people.  The *only *reason I believe that they have toned things down is because while they could openly and with confidence commit these crimes in the past without placing themselves in jeopardy they can no longer be sure that they will escape punishment today.  

Any animus that may be felt against those who instituted this form of racial oppression and the individuals involved is not the same thing as racism on the part of those who have been oppressed.  It a natural reaction to being abused and the natural reaction to individuals who attempt to pretend that this wasn't done to people of African descent, or to discount it's impact and also to pretend that it doesn't exist and isn't continuing to be done today by certain individuals including the ones doing the ridiculing.

Most human beings have the capacity to emphasis with those being wronged irrespective of their race, gender, circumstances, etc.  Just on this message board and others I have frequented there seem to be a lot of soulless and brainless individuals who revel in their ignorance like pigs in the mud.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...






Stupid, racist trolling  - again.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 26, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > If blacks hate our unjust big govt so much, why do they vote for a party that wants to expand it constantly?
> ...



Democrats don't really love them either. They just exploit them to get votes and to gain power.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You put the word "question" in your _response, _not the original post. In the original post you said "_Let me ask you this question_...". I took that to mean you were asking me a question. Silly me.



> Yes emotionally laced. No I am not kidding you. You are full of emotions.



A single sentence response with the word "fucking" in it constitutes an emotional tirade to you?

If you want to know how to do emotional tirades right, watch IM2. Get good and pissed off and riddle your post with misspellings and colorful language such as "stupid fucker", "white ass", "punk ass", "bitch" and "dumb bastard". Now _that's_ a right and proper emotional tirade. 



> No I meant to make you consider my question. Looks like you did what I wanted you to do.



You didn't "make" me do anything. And did you not see my response? I believe, just as with the Rwandans, that the people who obeyed the Pope's edict and took it upon themselves to kill pagans are guilty by their own choices, not what the Pope said.



> Yes racism should be ended. Immediately. The problem is that we know whites cant give it up. Its against their own best interests.



If that's true then why do you bother?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I'm going to let you reread your first sentence so you can see what you just did.

"You put the word *"question" in your response, not the original post.* *In the original post you said "Let me ask you this question..."."*

Yes.

Obviously I did. First you said you werent going to answer my question then you wrote a paragraph. You did exactly what I set out to make you do.

Why do I bother what?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't read the whole thread, but people often get the definitions of words mixed up, especially when it's politically expedient to.
> ...



Um, no. In the Merriam-Webster Dictionary, the suffix "-ism" has many definitions and "racism" falls under definition 1c: Prejudice or discrimination on the basis of a (specified) attribute <racism>. 

The definition you're referring to falls under 3a and 3b and reads: 3a: Doctrine: Theory: Cult <Buddhism> 3b: Adherence to a system or a class of principles <stoicism>.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


*
*
A mistake on my part. What I should have said was that you did not indicate in any way in the original post that you were not expecting an answer to the question. You only told me that in your response when I said I wouldn't. So again, you said "Let me ask you a question..." which I took to mean you expected me to answer the question. Given the wording of the post, why  would I assume otherwise?



> Yes.
> 
> Obviously I did. First you said you werent going to answer my question then you wrote a paragraph. You did exactly what I set out to make you do.



You said you set out to make me consider the question. If that's true then I did exactly what I wanted to do with you also when I asked the questions about Rwanda. You considered the questions at least long enough to determine that to answer the questions truthfully would have destroyed your argument. Thus, in a pseudo-intellectual manner, you said "Hmph", stuck your nose in the air and deemed them to be without value. What a crock.



> Why do I bother what?



Bitching to whites all the time about white racism, what else?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


You make a lot of mistakes. Think instead of being emotional.

Thats right. I set out to make you consider the question. You had to consider the question in order to write a paragraph about it. After you did what I wanted you to do you were then free to do as you liked..

Telling whites they are racist when they ask me a question or asking questions of whites to get their opinion doesnt mean I am bitching.  Its called talking or discussion.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What?



> Thats right. I set out to make you consider the question. You had to consider the question in order to write a paragraph about it. After you did what I wanted you to do you were then free to do as you liked.



You know, I didn't even read the damn thing when you first posted it. After refusing to answer my question and then I read the words "Let me ask you a question...", I said to hell with that and didn't read any more of it. I didn't read it in its entirety until after about your second response to me. 

Your question about the Papal Bull was in response to my questions about Rwanda, presumably because you wanted me to look at Rwanda from a different perspective or something. I read the question and the text of the bull and my opinion about Rwanda still stands and I say the Europeans were also responsible for their actions as well. In short, my position has not changed in the least so I don't know why you're gloating as if you won some kind of victory or something. You posted something on a discussion forum and somebody read it. Congratulations on your singular accomplishment.



> Telling whites they are racist when they ask me a question or asking questions of whites to get their opinion doesnt mean I am bitching.  Its called talking or discussion.



You refuse to answer my questions but you'll answer theirs to tell them they're racist. So tell me, have you ever responded to a question where the answer was not "You're racist" or "Whites are evil" or "Whites are the weakest race"?

Talking or discussing presumes some sort of back and forth and I've not seen that with you. You don't discuss, you preach, lecture, judge, berate and yes, bitch.


----------



## Some Guy (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't read the whole thread, but people often get the definitions of words mixed up, especially when it's politically expedient to.
> ...


You're wrong.  You're subscribing to a politicized definition of racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I didnt ask you _when_ you read my question. I just said I wanted you to read it and consider it. You did that and more. Its not a bad thing. 

My point in having you do that was to show you that people can be manipulated into doing stuff they wouldnt normally do. Europeans set those two ethinic groups against each other when history shows they got along fine prior to european invasion. They stoked the fires of resentment by creating a social order that elevated one group over the other. They poisoned their philosophies with european norms and created the Rwandan crisis.

Whites ask a lot of dumb questions knowing full well the answer. I dont like playing your games. So if I dont answer a question then you can safely assume its because I think youre deflecting of full of shit.  BTW yes I have answered questions without mentioning white flaws.


----------



## Some Guy (Jul 27, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Racism is the belief that one's traits are determined by race, and therefore implies that one race is superior to another based on those traits. Racism is entirely, 100% contained within the mind and cannot be definitively proven unless someone admits to it.
> ...


Agreed entirely. But that doesn't change the fact that words have proper definitions.  Racism is thought, prejudice is thought, discrimination/oppression/violence is action with a certain motivation that may or may not include racism/prejudice.  What's happened to black people in America is a result of tribalism, us vs. them mentality and racism/prejudice.

What annoys me the most is when people politicize a word like "racism" for their own ends. Most people don't know what "racism" actually is, they only think they do.  The term has been used to bucket a whole lot of stuff into it, most of which you highlighted above.  So there's a lot of valid feelings and points but there's also a lot of actual racism, prejudice and discrimination in there as a result on behalf of people who supposedly can't be "racist."  When a black person says that all white people are racist or think a certain way: that's actual racism.  When white people are excluded from events for only black people (or whatever people) then that's discrimination.  Just because some set of people have been historically oppressed as a result of racism/prejudice manifested against them isn't a valid justification to be racist, prejudiced and discriminatory in retaliation.  That's a good way to ensure more unrest and war, not actual peace.

You want to point out the wrongs being done?  The injustice built into a given system that favors people based on the color of their skin?  Great, let's try to fix that.  But calling white people racist and saying that white people need to pay for the sins of their father: that's nothing but hatred and revenge at work.  That's seeing someone else as lesser/deficient/evil for nothing other than the color of their skin and that's wrong no matter who's doing it.  I've said it a million times before but i'll say it again: the longer it takes people to see others as just people and not (color) people, (ethnicity) people, (sexual orientation) people and so on... the longer it'll take to achieve real progress.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Some Guy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Some Guy said:
> ...


No I am subscribing to the definition of ism. Just as sexism is a system based on sex so goes it with racism. A system built on race.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, it's not a bad thing but that wasn't the point. The point was that you were claiming to have "made" me read and consider the question before I had even read the entire post. My "emotional tirade", as you put it, was not in response to the question or the subject of the post but a response to the unmitigated gall of asking me a question when you refused answer mine. 



> My point in having you do that was to show you that people can be manipulated into doing stuff they wouldnt normally do. Europeans set those two ethinic groups against each other when history shows they got along fine prior to european invasion. They stoked the fires of resentment by creating a social order that elevated one group over the other. They poisoned their philosophies with european norms and created the Rwandan crisis.



Here's the thing, even if we could say that it wouldn't have happened without the Papal Bull, the principle of choice still applies, i.e. they chose to be manipulated. No one can be manipulated into doing anything of their own volition that goes against their better judgement and principles unless they choose to be. Also, the white colonizers in Rwanda only encouraged class division (that already existed there), not war. Even if we could lay some blame at the feet of the whites for encouraging class division, the Rwandans chose on their own to take it to the level of violence and genocide.



> Whites ask a lot of dumb questions knowing full well the answer.



Speaking for myself, of _course_ I ask questions knowing the answers. The idea is to see if _you_ know the answer or if you are willing to more critically scrutinize your position. Your refusal to answer told me everything I needed to know about how and why you hold your viewpoints on Rwanda.



> I dont like playing your games.



Let me borrow something you said and make the appropriate modifications for my personal use:

Asking questions of blacks to get their opinion or to urge them to look at their views from a more logical perspective doesn't mean I am playing games.  Its called talking or discussion



> So if I dont answer a question then you can safely assume its because I think youre deflecting of full of shit.



Nope, not buyin' it. There was only one way to answer the questions I posed to you. Any other answers would have made you look like a self-delusional nutball. _That's_ why you didn't answer.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


No I never made that claim. Thats something you just made up. I said I made you consider the question. You did me one better and answered it.

No one makes a conscious choice to be manipulated. One can say that being manipulated means that choice is removed because the outcome is predetermined. Obviously you lack knowledge of what can be done. People are brainwashed all the time against their better judgement. Look at Drumpf supporters for example. Drumpf manipulates them with ease. Centuries of white brainwashing and overt white interference are the blame for the Rwandan crisis.

You arent smart enough to see if I know the answer which is the reason I didnt answer it until I was sure I understood your motives. So as you see, I manipulated you into answering my question prior to answering yours.

You dont have to buy it. There are a million ways to answer the questions. One being no answer at all for a weak or silly question.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 27, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> And the United States of America crafted and passed _*racially *_discriminatory laws based on the belief of white superiority and black inferiority creating a system of "institutional racism" which was supported by court rulings that enforced these racially discriminatory laws that violated the human rights of the entire African American race.
> 
> We know 100% what was in their minds because they put it down in writing, in the laws they drafted, in the court rulings made, in the protests signs, in the bombings and lynchings committed against black people.  The *only *reason I believe that they have toned things down is because while they could openly and with confidence commit these crimes in the past without placing themselves in jeopardy they can no longer be sure that they will escape punishment today.
> 
> ...


POWERFUL!!!


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Isn't that what I said? The only difference is that I said "..read and consider..." Here is what you said in post #518: "_No I meant to make you consider my question. Looks like you did what I wanted you to do_."

*shrug*



> No one makes a conscious choice to be manipulated. One can say that being manipulated means that choice is removed because the outcome is predetermined.



Choice is never removed and outcome is never predetermined. If choice can be removed and outcome can be predetermined then how do you account for those who refused to participate in the genocide? What about the story of Paul Rusesabagina in Hotel Rwanda? Rusesabagina is Hutu and his wife is Tutsi. Both of them had been taught to hate the other tribe and yet they chose not to and chose to get married and have children. Rusesabagina harbored over a thousand Tutsi refugees in the hotel during the genocide, people he was told to hate.

If two people can make the choice not to hate and not to kill then anyone and everyone can make that same choice. 

Another thing, in a previous post I brought up the fact that the white colonizers did not create the class division, they only exploited the class division that was already there. Unless you can prove to me otherwise, the whites never encouraged them to kill each other.



> Obviously you lack knowledge of what can be done. People are brainwashed all the time against their better judgement. Look at Drumpf supporters for example. Drumpf manipulates them with ease. Centuries of white brainwashing and overt white interference are the blame for the Rwandan crisis.



The same might be said of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton supporters. But be that as it may, there's no manipulation going on here. Trump supporters support him because they agree with his ideals and policies. A person can only be manipulated if they are already predisposed towards the doctrine or ideal or whatever. This is why the Tutsis went along with the class division exploited by the whites: they were _already_ taught that Hutus were a lower class. Furthermore, it was in their own best interests to play along because it afforded them more power and influence.



> You arent smart enough to see if I know the answer which is the reason I didnt answer it until I was sure I understood your motives. So as you see, I manipulated you into answering my question prior to answering yours.



You apparently are not smart enough to see that I never even answered your question. Your question was: 

"_Would europeans have poured forth from the european continent and committed genocide if the Pope had not issued the Papal Bull Dum Diversas?_"

I never answered your question, I only said that Europeans who obeyed the Pope did so of their own freewill.



> You dont have to buy it. There are a million ways to answer the questions. One being no answer at all for a weak or silly question.



Not answering the question is not an answer, it's just a type of response.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Like I said....You dont know what you know.  People can be manipulated to do pretty much anything.

Actually whites did create the class division. I already pointed out that the two societies got along fine and respected each others borders.
European Colonialism Tied to the 1994 Rwandan Genocide | Spring 2016 | Washington State University


That was kind of a weak way to agree with me and then contradict yourself.  Stay consistent.

Yes you answered my question. You even admitted you gave me this answer....*"Europeans who obeyed the Pope did so of their own freewill."
*
I disagree. A non answer is still an answer.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



White people here want to argue issues they have not studied. And you just displayed another example of how this happens here all the time.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


How much money you want to bet he deflects or makes some excuse? I put the link out there really for others to read but if he even does read it I'm sure there will be an excuse as to why he cant accept the facts.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> The same might be said of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton supporters.



No, the same can't be said. Because white racism is real and has a CONTINUING history. It isn't made up whereby people repeat it over and over until people believe it. That's what white victimization is.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's guaranteed that he will do one or more of those things.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Again with the intellectual shaming. You don't seem to grasp that this is not an intellectual debate over historical facts, it's a philosophical discussion as to who is ultimately responsible for the genocide. We both know what the whites did in Rwanda, that was never in doubt. What I'm saying is that the whites did not make the Hutus hate the Tutsis or vice versa and they were not the ones who picked up the weapons and used them against the Tutsis. It wouldn't matter if I was informed of every aspect and detail of the history leading up to the genocide, I would still say the Rwandans were responsible and the whites were gone thirty years at this point anyway.

I asked you this before and you refused to answer so I'll try again: At what point were (or will) the Rwandans be responsible for their own actions?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'll answer. When whites didnt pit them against each other and provide arms and support for one side. We know this to be true because when there were no whites there was no malice between the two groups.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The same might be said of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton supporters.
> ...



Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton make every issue about race whether it is or not and his supporters swallow every bitter racist crumb of it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


You sound like youre stuck in the 80's Jesse and Sharpton arent even relevant anymore. Both have been bought by the dems.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That doesn't answer the question, at least not fully. At some point Rwandans became, or will become, responsible for their own actions. When was this or when will it be? Were they responsible for their actions _after  _the genocide? Or are they still not responsible for their actions?

The whites told the Tutsi they were better and the Tutsi believed it and took full advantage of the perks the whites gave them. Why did the Tutsis throw away hundreds of years of peaceful coexistence just like that? As the stronger race (according to you), how were they so easily swayed to look down on Hutus?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So who is responsible for getting blacks lathered up about supposed racially motivated actions that really weren't?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I disagree. It fully answers the question. Your question was about the Rwandan crisis not some event in the future.  Now youre asking a new question which applies to shaking off the effects of white colonization, white brainwashing, and white interference. When you are subjected to trauma you dont just shake it off the next day. In this case we are talking about centuries of white induced trauma. When the Rwandans display in their culture a complete forsaking of white values and philosophy combined with a return to their pre white colonization behavior we can then safely say they are then fully responsible for their actions.

Because thats exactly the virulent effect white people have on other humans.  They are like a poison...a virus with their ways.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Thats insider information. Youre white and I know what type of harm whites do to Black leaders. You killed the most peaceful leader so we know it behooves us to keep you ignorant on who are leaders are.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I didn't say anything about a future event. What are you talking about?



> Now youre asking a new question which applies to shaking off the effects of white colonization, white brainwashing, and white interference. When you are subjected to trauma you dont just shake it off the next day.



Did they _eve_r shake it off? If so, when? If not, if they commit genocide tomorrow, do we blame that one on the whites too?



> In this case we are talking about centuries of white induced trauma.



Um, no. It was only about 80 years.



> When the Rwandans display in their culture a complete forsaking of white values and philosophy combined with a return to their pre white colonization behavior we can then safely say they are then fully responsible for their actions.



This is by far the most idiotic thing I've read on this forum. 

Their pre-white colonization behavior consisted of wars of expansion and conquering nearby kingdoms and chiefdoms, much as the way things were in Europe and everywhere else. Rwanda as we know it today did not start out that way. This article is pretty extensive and has a lot of details you won't find anywhere else. Below are a couple of quotes:

"..._but what is clear is that in the 1400s, through *conquest of several smaller chiefdoms*, a state was formed around the Mwami (or king) of Rwanda_."

"_In the 1600s Mwami Ruganzu II Ndori oversaw *a second period of expansion and conquered several smaller kingdoms* in and around the central parts of Rwanda_"

So as you can see, today's Rwanda was created through war and expansion. They are not, and were not, the luckless innocent victims you make them out to be.



> Because thats exactly the virulent effect white people have on other humans.  They are like a poison...a virus with their ways.



I'll bet you tell people you're not racist.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Martin Luther King was killed fifty years ago, why didn't you keep Jackson and Sharpton under cover after that?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


You know? If you are going to continually post without realizing what you say we cant have a discussion right?
*"At some point Rwandans became, or will become, responsible for their own actions. When was this or when will it be?"
*
No they still havent shaken it off completely. No one has a timetable on when this will occur.  white people say colonization started in 1884 so you want to subtract a few years which would put it at 1880 or so..

You must not have read some of your own posts then.

Who is the author of that article? If its a white person he lacks credibility.

No. I dont care if white boys think I'm racist or not. Sometimes I do ask them why to see if they know what "racist" means.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


You would have to ask the people that ever thought of them as relevant.  I think you have been hoodwinked into believing they are Black leaders.  I'm comfortable with you keeping that belief though.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What did I not realize?



> No they still havent shaken it off completely. No one has a timetable on when this will occur.



How do you know this? 



> white people say colonization started in 1884 so you want to subtract a few years which would put it at 1880 or so..



You're going to quibble over a four year difference when you were the one who said "centuries"?



> You must not have read some of your own posts then.
> 
> Who is the author of that article? If its a white person he lacks credibility.



If you had bothered to look you would know that it's a South African website. Jesus Christ you are hopeless.

Instead of actually looking at the article, your first instinct was to assume the author is white. Why? Because the very idea that black Africans had wars of conquest just like every other fucking culture on this planet was just too much for your tender black heart to take.



> No. I dont care if white boys think I'm racist or not. Sometimes I do ask them why to see if they know what "racist" means.



I know you probably don't care but that's not what I said. I said I'll bet you say that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Its not important.

Because I am Black and I still see the effects of white colonization in their actions.

No. I am not quibbling

How was I supposed to look when there was no link?  Are you really that much of an idiot?

I didnt ask you what you said. I said I dont care if white boys think I'm racist or not. From that you should infer that I dont deny anything. Why would I if I dont care?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



White boy  who are you to tell us what to do? Why didn't you keep Trump under cover? Gingrich? Reagan? How many more do you want me to name?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Nobody. Because when we get lathered up, it's because such things did happen and do happen. Your white ass doesn't get to tell us what's racially motivated according to you. Because you whites have a history of doing racially motivated shit you think was the normal way things are supposed to be. Drop the delusions chump. And no, A is not racist. He's a black mam who has lived in a white racist system and is tired of the bullshit. I don't know what kind of fake ass news you were raised on punk, but people do get mad when they are mistreated. Your are so fucked up mentally that you have the nerve to call us racists because we actually are mad that whites did what they did to us and whites continue being racists. Read those words again and don't EVER tell us how such things are in he past,* "you have the nerve to call us racists because we actually are mad that whites did what they did to us and whites continue being racists."*   That's pure retardation for whites to call us racists. We are mad at that and the continuing disrespect you punk motherfuckers continue with including trying to insult our intelligence with this gaslighting you whites here at USMB do all the damn time. A false equivalence is a damn lie and your arguments consist only of false equivalences. As a race of people, there are a large number of whites who need to grow the fuck up. You are one of them.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



_Somebody_ thinks they're relevant else we wouldn't hear their bullshit all the time.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Look again Chuckles. Are you really that blind? Did you not see that the word "This" in "This article..." was in red text? That is the link.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It was not a command, it was a question. And it was sarcasm.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Except when it doesn't. 



> Your white ass doesn't get to tell us what's racially motivated according to you.



I will continue to say something is not racist or racially motivated if I truly believe it is not. Good luck with trying to stop me. 



> Because you whites have a history of doing racially motivated shit you think was the normal way things are supposed to be. Drop the delusions chump. And no, A is not racist. He's a black mam who has lived in a white racist system and is tired of the bullshit. I don't know what kind of fake ass news you were raised on punk, but people do get mad when they are mistreated.



"Chump", "punk", "punk motherfuckers", "white boy" and "white ass". Must have struck yet another nerve. You see Asclepias? This is the way to do an emotional tirade.



> Your are so fucked up mentally that you have the nerve to call us racists because we actually are mad that whites did what they did to us and whites continue being racists.



I don't think you're racist because you're mad about what white people did, I think you're racist because you let your anger about what white people did consume you and affect your objectivity. When you get your dander up you start saying things like "White boy" and "white ass". How can I think anything other than racism when I see shit like that from you?



> Read those words again and don't EVER tell us how such things are in he past,



I've never said anything like that.
*



			"you have the nerve to call us racists because we actually are mad that whites did what they did to us and whites continue being racists."
		
Click to expand...

*


> That's pure retardation for whites to call us racists. We are mad at that and the continuing disrespect you punk motherfuckers continue with including trying to insult our intelligence with this gaslighting you whites here at USMB do all the damn time. A false equivalence is a damn lie and your arguments consist only of false equivalences. As a race of people, there are a large number of whites who need to grow the fuck up. You are one of them.



Got it out of your system?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


You think their relevant which is how we know when they've been bought.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


We are the ONLY ones who actually studied these issues.

Asclepias believes and says frequently that black people civilized white people during the “Dark Ages” when the “Dark Ages” are no longer recognized by historians.

He is an uneducated idiot, and so are you.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


All of your leaders have been bought by the Dems. YOU have been bought by the Dems.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The same might be said of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton supporters.
> ...


There is no such thing as “white victimization”. One medium or person not repeating the lie of “white privilege” does not constitute “white victimization”.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Now THAT is powerful.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 29, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Hey Skip,
> 
> Here's something you would do well to listen to: The average American white racist | Crooked Media
> 
> ...


This idiot is scraping the bottom of the barrel to appease people who literally hate him for existing and he wants to call us losers?

LOL


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 29, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


They don’t.

A good percentage of Democrats are black racists.

Time to wake up to reality.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 29, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > The BS is all yours, as I already stated that I don't associate God with any color. That's called "idolatry." Don't blame conservatives if God is portrayed as being one race or another in movies. You know damned well that Hollywood is a liberal establishment and you liberals are the ones who so adamantly push the Creator as being "black."
> ...


Low IQ confirmed.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't know why you think they're not relevant since they're spouting the same shit every other black race baiter says. Namely, crying racism over things that are not.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


You dont have to know why. If it bothers you when racism is pointed out you should probably refrain from listening or reading about it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


My leaders dont subscribe to either of the two parties. Neither do I.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Youre one of the biggest white victims. Youre always crying about something someone has taken away from you.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If it bothers you when black racism is pointed out you should probably refrain from listening or reading about it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


It doesnt bother me because I know Black people cant practice racism. I just dislike when people change the subject when we are talking about some white racist or white racism..


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, they say ignorance is bliss... 



> I just dislike when people change the subject when we are talking about some white racist or white racism..



The subject with you guys is _always_ white racists and white racism. You never talk about anything else. The rest of us need a break from the tedious monotony of your white-racist-filled fantasy world from time to time.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Ignorance is not bliss. I see nothing blissful about your ignorance. Its only appalling and disheartening.

Feel free not to read my posts or my threads. I cant help it if pointing out white racism hurts your feelings. If reading my posts cause you emotional stress I think you can put me on ignore like other people do.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your pointing out white racism doesn't hurt my feelings. I know as well as you do that there is white racism so that's not my problem. My problem is hypocrisy and claiming racism where there is none. 



> If reading my posts cause you emotional stress I think you can put me on ignore like other people do.



I've never put anyone on ignore because I don't see the point. I love a challenge and I'm having too much fun anyway.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Obviously me pointing out white racism hurts your feelings. If you have a problem with hypocrisy then dont be a hypocrite. I can claim racism whenever I see it. You definitely are not the one to tell me when its there and when its not. 

If youre having fun be more convincing about it and stop whining and claiming something is not white racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



When you point out black racism instead if what you make up to be racism by blacks please let us know.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



This is the race and racism section. We are going to talk about white racism here. If we were in the sports section I could understand your crying. You will get a break when you whites stop posting up your tedious monotony of racist threads lying about blacks. You don't get to do that and try telling us to shut up.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Damn skippy


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Okay, if that makes you feel better.



> If you have a problem with hypocrisy then dont be a hypocrite. I can claim racism whenever I see it.



Didn't say you couldn't.



> You definitely are not the one to tell me when its there and when its not.



Same goes for you.

People like you and IM2 seem to be under the illusion that blacks have carte blanche when it comes to declaring racism: "I_ have every right, justification and racial immunity to declare a cotton plant as racist because I'm black and you're not. So nyah!._"

You also seem to be under the illusion that whites have no right to declare racism when they see it or even to defend themselves when they are accused.
"You whites don't tell us..."
"You don't tell blacks..."
"You don't..."
"You can't..."
"You won't..."
"You aren't..."
"You ain't..."

Sorry my friend, it doesn't work that way. If I see black racism, I'm pointing it out. If I think a person, incident or anything is unjustifiably declared racist or racism, I will speak up and disagree and I will tell you why.




> If youre having fun be more convincing about it and stop whining and claiming something is not white racism.



Hokay Chuckles.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Already have. You rejected my story out of hand as a concoction based on no evidence other than that I am white. Then you asked me questions such as did I discipline him in front of other crew members or did I berate him. Do you remember asking me those questions? I answered those questions and every other one you asked regarding the incident. I told you that there was no one else in the vicinity and that I did not berate him, I merely asked him if he shouldn't be wearing gloves for the job he was doing. 
I gave you everything there was to know about the incident and even after all that, you still couldn't bring yourself to even entertain the idea that he did what he did because I'm white. 

Your most recent dodge was the bullshit about documented racial incidents when it didn't even occur to you that the incident involving myself was the first.

This is the logic you use and your thought process on things like this. This sort of prosecution would never fly in a court of law and you would have been tossed from the courthouse clutching your copy of_ Uncle Tom's Cabin_.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



This made me laugh. I was just thinking last night about all the times you've started a post with "_This is the race and racism section_."

What's ironic about this is that you don't even believe blacks can be racist. So for you, the "Racism" part in the title means "White Racism". 



> We are going to talk about white racism here.



Of course we are. We're also going to talk about black racism and other matters regarding race. To quote yourself: This is the race and racism section. It is not the "White Racism" section. Which means that this is a forum for discussing race and race relations, which in turn means that both whites and blacks can discuss matters of race, which in turn means that whites can talk about black racism when they see it.



> If we were in the sports section I could understand your crying. You will get a break when you whites stop posting up your tedious monotony of racist threads lying about blacks. You don't get to do that and try telling us to shut up.



Who tried to shut you up? All I did was point out that all you guys talk about is white racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



What I have said is what you call black racism isn't racism. And it isn't. We are talking about what whites have done  to  us and think hat is the same as saying we are better than whites,


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Racism isn’t real you’ve been lied to


----------



## IM2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



No, I rejected your story on the basis that you can't prove it was racist. He might have been mad at what happened on the job. If no one was in the vicinity how did the supervisor find out. You fucking liar,  Did he specifically say this is what I think about you white boy? Ha? You've never answered that question. He spit on you, you are white, you cry racism and we are all just supposed to agree with you. And I have never jack diddly squat. I stated from jump that it was a despicable act and you should have knocked his fucking teeth out.

And when we talk about court, your claim of racism would have been thrown out.

I oppose you on this because you haven't faced racism. You say a black guy spit on you but we don't know if it's racist. But even if it was, you've not been denied a job because of your race. You've never been denied a promotion based on race. You have not been stopped about 100 times by cops when you were breaking no laws. You've not worked where you where the only person of your race and had to take racism on the job knowing you could not even report it to the boss because nothing would get done. I could go on with the things we blacks face you never have and laws and policies that impacted us you benefited from. So don't tell me about how you have faced racism and you can stop trying to tell me how blacks are just as racist.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



 Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You're funny. Most of the thousands of posts here are whites lying about backs and claiming black racism where it doesn't exist. So when you find black racism let us know. But if it's what you guys always do, cry about imaginary back  racsim because we point out your racism, or justified anger at the way we have been treated and continue getting treated, begin to understand that is not racism. After all, you were the one whining about us always talking about whites.


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Answer my question n I will?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...



Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Answer my question first.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...



No. You've said there was no racism more than once and before you asked whatever question you claim to have asked.  Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 29, 2018)

I’ve never seen any signs of racism from whites in the many years I’ve spent growing up. I have seen it from a few blacks.

One of the most recent times was when I was leaving work.
As I was exiting through the ER, I heard a guy yelling “ain’t none of you white motherfuckers gonna touch me!”. My first thought was this guy is about to get touched. lol
I couldn’t  help smiling because it was an old black guy and I was on my way out. Security was already there.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 29, 2018)

Racism from whites isn’t near as bad as some blacks would like others to think. It’s being used as an excuse for the problems common within the black community.


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Your another liar


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What you said was that I made it up. In other words, you called me a liar right out of the starting gate even before you even bothered to ask me questions about it. What's more, you had no justification whatsoever to do so. Finally, if a black guy spits on me because I'm white, I'm calling him what he is; a piece of shit racist. Then I'm going to beat the holy hell out of him. 



> We are talking about what whites have done  to  us and think hat is the same as saying we are better than whites,



You don't even believe blacks can be racist so for you, _every_ discussion is about what whites have done. 

"_Let's see, what are we going to talk about today in the Race Relations/ Racism section. I know, I'll start a topic called 'This is the race and racism section' and we'll talk about what whites have done. Tomorrow I'll change things up a bit, start a thread titled 'A Road to Wealth for Blacks' and we'll talk about what whites have done. Asclepias has a real good discussion going on called 'Are Whites Ashamed?'  and they're talking about what whites have done. Should be interesting."_

Can you say "Broken record"?


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm sure it isn't only white kids who would be this honest....


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 29, 2018)

Gotta love the honesty of some kids....


I hope Melissa hooked Tyler up with something special.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm looking forward to seeing the vids of black kids being that honest.

I know they're out there and will soon be posted.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 29, 2018)

I just found one! lol

Skip to 3:00 …. lol


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Youve been lied to if you think racism isnt real. Even the SCOTUS will tell you its real.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The fuck you did. You couldn't prove I was liar either but that didn't stop you from calling me one, did it? You called me a liar and claimed I made it up. It wasn't until later that you finally accepted that it actually happened and since then you've come up with every bullshit ploy you could find to twist it so the black guy was not racist. In fact, when you actually did start asking me questions about it, the questions were based on the assumption that 1.) I confronted him in front of other crew members and 2.) that I berated or verbally abused him.



> He might have been mad at what happened on the job. If no one was in the vicinity how did the supervisor find out.



It was on a vessel and I was the captain which made me the supervisor. He didn't say or do anything at the time. But when he saw me confront the black deckhand on another safety matter a day or two later, he assumed I was singling them out and then confronted me. I denied it of course because I wasn't. I had worked with blacks before this and got along great with all of them and never had any real problems other than those that pop up in any workplace from time to time so this was somewhat of a shock to me. 
We had the port captain come aboard and mediate the dispute but that came to nothing because his mind was made up. He spit on me in the company truck on the way to the office a week or so later to go home. 

I've already explained all this to you.



> You fucking liar,  Did he specifically say this is what I think about you white boy? Ha? You've never answered that question.



First of all, you never asked the question. Secondly, if I spit on you, are you going to concede that it was not racism if I don't specifically say "This is what I think of you _black boy_"? You and I both know the answer to that question.



> He spit on you, you are white, you cry racism and we are all just supposed to agree with you.



I can't and won't say you are supposed to agree with me. But I will ask: Why _not_ agree with me? Why immediately assume I'm lying? 



> And I have never jack diddly squat.



What?



> I stated from jump that it was a despicable act and you should have knocked his fucking teeth out.



Your post in which you accuse me of concocting the story is linked below. I've linked this before but I'll do it again due to your short attention span and horrible memory. Post #2196, May 8, "Are blacks more racist" thread.

Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes

"_What you are dong is pretending that whites did nothing to create the anger you faced and concocted a story you can use to reduce our experiences into something that happens to everyone so we have no right to complain_."



> And when we talk about court, your claim of racism would have been thrown out.



He accused me of singling him and the other black guy out after approaching them on safety issues and then spit on me. Open and shut.



> I oppose you on this because you haven't faced racism.



You oppose me on this because I'm white. 



> You say a black guy spit on you but we don't know if it's racist. But even if it was, you've not been denied a job because of your race. You've never been denied a promotion based on race. You have not been stopped about 100 times by cops when you were breaking no laws. You've not worked where you where the only person of your race and had to take racism on the job knowing you could not even report it to the boss because nothing would get done. I could go on with the things we blacks face you never have and laws and policies that impacted us you benefited from. So don't tell me about how you have faced racism and you can stop trying to tell me how blacks are just as racist.



Again with the "Look what whites did" drivel. He was hired to do a job and signed a contract with the company to perform his assigned duties and follow company safety procedures and abide by the rules pertaining to workplace behavior and etiquette. The history of white racism is irrelevant. 

One last thing: Can you explain to me why you require proof that he was racist but not that I lied? Why was your first instinct to assume I lied and assume he was not racist?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Until it _does_ exist. 



> So when you find black racism let us know. But if it's what you guys always do, cry about imaginary back  racsim because we point out your racism, or justified anger at the way we have been treated and continue getting treated, begin to understand that is not racism. After all, you were the one whining about us always talking about whites.



Your logic is kind of like "John Smith is not a real murderer because he only killed one person but Jeffery Dahmer killed seventeen."


----------



## IM2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Well since you didn't know the black guy spit on you because you are white, then you are making it up. My discussion has been about how laws and policies created damage in the black community that still exists and you have dismissed this summarily even when shown the evidence. Instead of discussing the laws and policies you decided to  talk about how you faced black racism, which was not the discussion. I have said what you and those who think like you call black racism is not racism. We aren't coming from a position of a belief in our racial superiority, we are pointing out the history and continuing record of racism by whites and reacting in anger because of the racism we have taken. Somehow whites like you think this is the same thing. But it is not.

You are unable to accept the truth and before you start off with your all whites bullshit, there are millions of  whites who can accept it, but here at USMB not so much.

You can't tell us what the road to wealth for blacks is. The road to wealth for whites has been the enslavement and/or oppression of all non whites by law, policy and individual acts. So then for you to tell us how to do things any other way is a lie. All you guys do is try gaslighting people. No, I can't say broken record because until whites can admit their actions are the cause of problems in black and other communities of color while thinking they get to play that real and true broken record if you a blaming whites for our failures, then things don't stop.


----------



## skye (Jul 29, 2018)

some are more idiots than others

thats all


----------



## IM2 (Jul 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Because all you whites here do is make up racism by blacks. And you still haven't proven he did this to you because you were white. And you can stop crying about me opposing you because you are white. I have the right to oppose you because you are white based on 242 years of white American racism. That means racism that is happening right now as well as in the past. I said you have not faced racism because you haven't. Bottom line. Cry all you want about me saying this to you because you are white. You are white and you have never faced racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



No, but your logic is like "John Smith took a box of cookies so he's just as bad as Jeffery Dahmer."


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Whites like Ghost want so bad for there to be some kind of equivalence between the negative things done in all races that it causes them physical pain.  When they start talking that bullshit I just reduce them to background white noise.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I _do_ know he spit on me because I'm white, I told you he did. I can't help that you are so hidebound in your "Look what whites did" attitude that you can't be objective. 

First of all, they were the only blacks on board. Secondly, it is my job as captain to ensure everyone follows the safety rules at all times. Thirdly, I confronted both of them on safety rules that they both violated. 
Company safety rules dictate that you are to wear gloves at all times to do any kind of work unless the lack of dexterity from wearing gloves adds additional risk or you simply can't do what you need to do while wearing gloves such as turning a small knob or something. In his case the gloves did not present additional risk so I was entirely justified in correcting them and he fucking well knew it. So if he knew it was my job to enforce safety rules and he knew that I was justified in correcting him, what grounds did he have to say I was singling them out?

My last chief engineer was black and he was one of the best I had. He was knowledgeable, resourceful and had an impeccable work ethic. We butted heads a few times but no more than with any other engineer because chief engineers are notoriously hardheaded in this industry. In addition, we became friends and call each other from time to time.
I was talking with another black employee recently (a deckhand) that I had worked with before and he was telling me he liked working with me because I was fair and honest.

So do you see what you did? You made a summary judgement that I lied based on less than all the facts. Why? Because I'm white.



> My discussion has been about how laws and policies created damage in the black community that still exists and you have dismissed this summarily even when shown the evidence. Instead of discussing the laws and policies you decided to  talk about how you faced black racism, which was not the discussion. I have said what you and those who think like you call black racism is not racism. We aren't coming from a position of a belief in our racial superiority, we are pointing out the history and continuing record of racism by whites and reacting in anger because of the racism we have taken. Somehow whites like you think this is the same thing. But it is not.



_Your_ discussion is _always_ about laws and policies no matter what the actual topic is. I first told my story in the "Are blacks more racist" thread back in May so it was entirely relevant to the discussion - your constant and monotonous "laws and policies" rants notwithstanding. I related my story as an example that blacks _can_ be racist, not that they were _more_ racist and I had to remind you of that numerous times.



> You are unable to accept the truth and before you start off with your all whites bullshit, there are millions of  whites who can accept it, but here at USMB not so much.



I never denied the truth of the history of white racism, that was never the problem. The problem is that you interpret any and every kind of white dissenting opinion on matters of race as an inability to accept the history of white racism. If I disagree that a cotton plant is racist, I refuse to accept white racist history. If I point out an incident of black racism, I refuse to accept white racist history. If I say that a black Rwandan who machetes a little girl to death is responsible for his own actions, I refuse to accept white racist history. Blah blah blah ad infinitum.



> You can't tell us what the road to wealth for blacks is. The road to wealth for whites has been the enslavement and/or oppression of all non whites by law, policy and individual acts. So then for you to tell us how to do things any other way is a lie. All you guys do is try gaslighting people. No, I can't say broken record because until whites can admit their actions are the cause of problems in black and other communities of color while thinking they get to play that real and true broken record if you a blaming whites for our failures, then things don't stop.



Who the hell said anything about the road to wealth for blacks? I simply used the first two threads I could find authored by you to make the point that every discussion for you is about what whites have done. Jesus.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And you still haven't proved I lied so we're in the same boat, aren't we?



> And you can stop crying about me opposing you because you are white. I have the right to oppose you because you are white based on 242 years of white American racism. That means racism that is happening right now as well as in the past. I said you have not faced racism because you haven't. Bottom line. Cry all you want about me saying this to you because you are white. You are white and you have never faced racism.



If you oppose me because of the history of white racism then you oppose me because I'm white. Due to the history of white racism you: 1.) Assumed that because I'm white, I lied and concocted the whole story. 2.) Assumed that because I'm white, I must have provoked him in some way such as berating him. 3.) Assumed because I'm white that I was the racist in the story. 4.) Assumed because I'm white that I was just plain wrong.

My being white is the ONLY reason you made these assumptions because you have nothing else to base them on.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I _do_ know he spit on me because I'm white, I told you he did.


What happened to him after he spat on you ?

Saying black people can be racist is like saying "I can walk upto a Black bear and punch it in the face"

And maybe I could. But that's *ACT 1*

Now when the Bear turns around and see's me. What do you think ACT 2 is going to be ?

So I ask you again.

What happened to him after he spat on you ?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 30, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > I _do_ know he spit on me because I'm white, I told you he did.
> ...



He got fired, what do you think? I told you this already.



> Saying black people can be racist is like saying "I can walk upto a Black bear and punch it in the face"



What? If you're saying what I think you're saying, I didn't "punch" him or provoke him in any way. I just asked him if he shouldn't be wearing gloves for the job he was doing which was my job as captain. I've told you guys all this already.

As for whatever anger he may have had towards white people, he had no business bringing that to the workplace or letting it cloud his judgement. His anger towards whites had nothing to do with me or his job.



> And maybe I could. But that's *ACT 1*
> 
> Now when the Bear turns around and see's me. What do you think ACT 2 is going to be ?
> 
> ...



What do you think?

Now imagine if you will, a white guy walking up to a black bear, tapping him on the shoulder and reminding him about safety procedures and the bear turns around and swipes his head off.

This is more like what happened.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 31, 2018)

Gh[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5]ost of a Rider said:


> He got fired, what do you think? I told you this already.


Exactly and that's the whole point

How effect is racism when if you use it you are going to get fired ?

 Racism is much more potent when it can be deployed without having to break the law to do it, or when doing it would only risk a small civil penalty at worst. Discrimination in lending, though illegal, is not going to result in the persomn going to jail; so too with employment discrimination or racial profiling.

You can shoot and kill me. You can shoot and kill IM2. You can shoot and kill Asclepias and you would get away it ....*JUST AS LONG* as you get your lie straight.

If you antagonize a black person, you could blow them away and then claim stand your ground or that you feared for your life and you'd be fine.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> What? If you're saying what I think you're saying, I didn't "punch" him or provoke him in any way. I just asked him if he shouldn't be wearing gloves for the job he was doing which was my job as captain. I've told you guys all this already.


So let me get this straight. You asked a man if should wear gloves and then he spat at you ?

Really. Dude ? lol

This is classic white behaviour and frankly I learned this at school

It goes like this

1) White person consistently does things to piss off black person.
2( Eventually black person snaps (and it could be something very trivial that the white person does)
3) White person call the cavalry. White plays innocent. And the black man is removed


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2018)

There are 4 races: Blacks, Caucasians, Asians, and whatever those slightly brown people are in the Middle East. None are equal in pretty much any measure. Thinking that that is racist is racist.

THREAD CLOSED.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Gh[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5]ost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > He got fired, what do you think? I told you this already.
> ...



He got fired for assaulting a coworker, not because he's black.



> Racism is much more potent when it can be deployed without having to break the law to do it, or when doing it would only risk a small civil penalty at worst. Discrimination in lending, though illegal, is not going to result in the persomn going to jail; so too with employment discrimination or racial profiling.
> 
> You can shoot and kill me. You can shoot and kill IM2. You can shoot and kill Asclepias and you would get away it ....*JUST AS LONG* as you get your lie straight.
> 
> If you antagonize a black person, you could blow them away and then claim stand your ground or that you feared for your life and you'd be fine.



What the hell are you even talking about? None of this has anything remotely to do with my story.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> What? If you're saying what I think you're saying, I didn't "punch" him or provoke him in any way. I just asked him if he shouldn't be wearing gloves for the job he was doing which was my job as captain. I've told you guys all this already.





> So let me get this straight. You asked a man if should wear gloves and then he spat at you ?
> 
> Really. Dude ? lol
> 
> ...



What gave you the idea that I consistently did things to piss this guy off? I've already told you guys the entire story multiple times and there's nothing in there to suggest I harassed him.

Here's a quick synopsis:

To begin with, he had just gotten hired and it was his first hitch with the company and the first time he worked with me. We had only been working together a matter of days at this point, perhaps a week or so.
He was using a small mallet to loosen a hammerlock fitting to connect a hose without gloves as per company safety rules. I asked him if he shouldn't be wearing gloves for the job he was doing. He may have gone to get his gloves or he just kept working, I don't quite remember; but he said nothing at the time.

A day or so later I said something to the other black crewmember about another safety matter and that's when the first guy accused me of singling them out for harassment, apparently because they were both black and the only blacks on board. I denied this because it was not true but his mind was made up.
I notified the port captain about the problem and he came on board to mediate the dispute but that came to naught because, as I said, his mind was made up; there was no convincing him that I wasn't harassing them.

It was a week or so later when we were in the company truck driving to the office and then to go home when he turned to me and said "This is what I think of you" and spit on me. I told the HR guy about it when we got to the office and then I got in my truck and went home. The HR guy called me later at home to say the guy was fired.

So that's it, that's the story. I did and said nothing to give him (or you or IM2 or Asclepias) cause to think I was harassing them or provoked him in any way and his employment was justifiably terminated for assaulting a coworker.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> What gave you the idea that I consistently did things to piss this guy off?


*Because why would a black man spit at white person who is his manager KNOWING that he will get the sack ?*

Why ?


Ghost of a Rider said:


> I've already told you guys the entire story multiple times and there's nothing in there to suggest I harassed him.


Again. *Why would a black man spit at white person who is his manager KNOWING that he will get the sack ?*

Why


Ghost of a Rider said:


> Why ?
> Here's a quick synopsis:


_Synopsis from your point of view_


Ghost of a Rider said:


> To begin with, he had just gotten hired and it was his first hitch with the company and the first time he worked with me. We had only been working together a matter of days at this point, perhaps a week or so.


OK. So we are taken your word for that. You could easily be lying.





Ghost of a Rider said:


> He was using a small mallet to loosen a hammerlock fitting to connect a hose without gloves as per company safety rules. I asked him if he shouldn't be wearing gloves for the job he was doing. He may have gone to get his gloves or he just kept working, I don't quite remember; but he said nothing at the time.


OK


Ghost of a Rider said:


> A day or so later I said something to the other black crewmember about another safety matter and that's when the first guy accused me of singling them out for harassment, apparently because they were both black and the only blacks on board. I denied this because it was not true but his mind was made up.


So what you are saying is that both black men were lying about harassment and you are telling the truth ? Right ? So there are now THREE black men who think your a white supremacist. And they are all wrong.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> I notified the port captain about the problem and he came on board to mediate the dispute but that came to naught because, as I said, his mind was made up; there was no convincing him that I wasn't harassing them.


This basically means "_I got in another white person (the captain) who I knew would believe my bullshit because white people stay on code when it comes to black people and I knew he'd side with me"_

It was a week or so later when we were in the company truck driving to the office and then to go home when he turned to me and said "This is what I think of you" and spit on me. I told the HR guy about it when we got to the office and then I got in my truck and went home. The HR guy called me later at home to say the guy was fired.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So that's it, that's the story. I did and said nothing to give him (or you or IM2 or Asclepias) cause to think I was harassing them or provoked him in any way and his employment was justifiably terminated for assaulting a coworker.


So this black man just spat at you because you told him to wear gloves ? And another two black people who also suspected you off being a white supremacist were also wrong. Right ?

------------------
See I've worked with white supremacist. I KNOW how white supremacist operate in the workplace. I know. 

*They are always trying to piss you the off*

You give a white supremacist power over a black person ? That's when the white supremacy kicks. 

That's when the "_I have a bit muscle now. I'm gonna show these n.i.ggers. I'm gonna show em !! I can talk down to them. I can order them about. I can deny them overtime. I can be arrogant with them and disrespectful and if they DARE get in my face ? I'll get them fired !! Win !! Win Win !!" _mentality kicks in


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Gh[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5]ost of a Rider said:
> ...



*"What gave you the idea that I consistently did things to piss this guy off? "*

I think you need to do some deep self analysis and figure out what you did. No one is going to spit on you simply because you asked them to wear some gloves. Remember that body language and tone of voice represent 90 percent of all communication. What were you saying all the times prior to this incident?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > What gave you the idea that I consistently did things to piss this guy off?
> ...



What the fuck are you asking me for? Ask him. I have no idea why he took that risk, I only know he did it.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> I've already told you guys the entire story multiple times and there's nothing in there to suggest I harassed him.





Ghost of a Rider said:


> Why ?
> Here's a quick synopsis:





> _Synopsis from your point of view_




It's not a matter of perspective, this was description of events. These things actually transpired as I told them and he would say the same. He would tell you I spoke to him about the gloves and he would tell you I spoke to the other black guy on a safety matter. The series of events are not in dispute. The difference in perspective comes in where he assumed I was harassing him when I say I was not. Get it?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> To begin with, he had just gotten hired and it was his first hitch with the company and the first time he worked with me. We had only been working together a matter of days at this point, perhaps a week or so.





> OK. So we are taken your word for that. You could easily be lying.



I could just as easily not be lying. Do you have evidence that I am?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> He was using a small mallet to loosen a hammerlock fitting to connect a hose without gloves as per company safety rules. I asked him if he shouldn't be wearing gloves for the job he was doing. He may have gone to get his gloves or he just kept working, I don't quite remember; but he said nothing at the time.


OK


Ghost of a Rider said:


> A day or so later I said something to the other black crewmember about another safety matter and that's when the first guy accused me of singling them out for harassment, apparently because they were both black and the only blacks on board. I denied this because it was not true but his mind was made up.





> So what you are saying is that both black men were lying about harassment and you are telling the truth ? Right ? So there are now THREE black men who think your a white supremacist. And they are all wrong.



As I also told you guys before, the other black guy didn't have a problem with it and said nothing and never accused me of harassment. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I notified the port captain about the problem and he came on board to mediate the dispute but that came to naught because, as I said, his mind was made up; there was no convincing him that I wasn't harassing them.





> This basically means "_I got in another white person (the captain) who I knew would believe my bullshit because white people stay on code when it comes to black people and I knew he'd side with me"_




The port captain was my immediate superior. Who else was I going to go to dumbass? And how do you know he was white anyway?



> It was a week or so later when we were in the company truck driving to the office and then to go home when he turned to me and said "This is what I think of you" and spit on me. I told the HR guy about it when we got to the office and then I got in my truck and went home. The HR guy called me later at home to say the guy was fired.





Ghost of a Rider said:


> So that's it, that's the story. I did and said nothing to give him (or you or IM2 or Asclepias) cause to think I was harassing them or provoked him in any way and his employment was justifiably terminated for assaulting a coworker.





> So this black man just spat at you because you told him to wear gloves ? And another two black people who also suspected you off being a white supremacist were also wrong. Right ?



What other two black people?



> ------------------
> See I've worked with white supremacist. I KNOW how white supremacist operate in the workplace. I know.
> 
> *They are always trying to piss you the off*





> You give a white supremacist power over a black person ? That's when the white supremacy kicks.



What does that have to do with me or my story? 



> That's when the "_I have a bit muscle now. I'm gonna show these n.i.ggers. I'm gonna show em !! I can talk down to them. I can order them about. I can deny them overtime. I can be arrogant with them and disrespectful and if they DARE get in my face ? I'll get them fired !! Win !! Win Win !!" _mentality kicks in



What color is the sky where you live?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> What the fuck are you asking me for? Ask him. I have no idea why he took that risk, I only know he did it.


Yes. Because you are a liar and an awful one at that. Even if you went to into maximum security full serial killers and all sorts and you asked them to put on gloves whilst doing a job EVEN THEY would not spit in your face. You're a liar. 




Ghost of a Rider said:


> It's not a matter of perspective, this was description of events. These things actually transpired as I told them and he would say the same. He would tell you I spoke to him about the gloves and he would tell you I spoke to the other black guy on a safety matter. The series of events are not in dispute. The difference in perspective comes in where he assumed I was harassing him when I say I was not. Get it?


Dude. Stop it. Stop with the "I'm the voice of reason" shit. Now that might work with other white people but not me



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I could just as easily not be lying. Do you have evidence that I am?


Yes. The global system of white supremacy which is based on a lie




Ghost of a Rider said:


> As I also told you guys before, the other black guy didn't have a problem with it and said nothing and never accused me of harassment.


Oh. Here we go. This is classic white supremacist talk.

They always point out one token black person to justify there bullshit. It's a bit like school when they used funnel black kids in special ed, but then keep one black kid in the top grade to get them off the hook.





Ghost of a Rider said:


> The port captain was my immediate superior. Who else was I going to go to dumbass? And how do you know he was white anyway?


The white port captain. Right ?

Because white people stick together when it comes to taken down a black person.


[


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


They’re heart is filled with anger


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Correction: No one in their right mind and not predisposed to think all whites are racist would spit on me simply because I asked them to wear some gloves.

Are you not getting it yet? The whole point of my story is that he assumed I was racist for the stupidest reasons. I am no less incredulous as you are about his reaction. I too could not believe he would assume I was racist just because I corrected them on safety issues. Understand? Only he can explain why he thought I was harassing them, I don't have the answer to that question.



> Remember that body language and tone of voice represent 90 percent of all communication. What were you saying all the times prior to this incident?



If I did not answer this question would you then assume, by default, that my body language and tone of voice was other than when I spoke to white crewmembers and led to his actions? Think about that.

But to answer your question, my demeanor towards them was no different than with the white crewmembers. It was never my style to speak to or be that way with others. In fact, I was having a talking-to with another chief engineer once (who was white by the way) after he made a dumb mistake and he told me afterwards that it was the first time he ever got his ass chewed where he wanted to shake the guy's hand afterward.

That's just not me and it never was.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


So your claim now is that he was crazy? He assumed you were a racist because of your past actions. The thing about being in denial is that everyone else knows youre a racist before you finally admit it.

That would be my assumption without actually being there to watch you.  For you to evoke such disdain as to be spit on means this was a build up precipitated by your racist actions.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



No kidding. I have honestly never encountered such anger, bitterness, stubbornness and intransigence as I have with these guys.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Did I say that? I also said "...not predisposed to think all whites are racist..." He seemed sane enough to me but I think he was predisposed to think all whites are racist and that this clouded his judgement and perspective.



> He assumed you were a racist because of your past actions. The thing about being in denial is that everyone else knows youre a racist before you finally admit it.



I already told you there were no "past actions", that I was the same with him as I was to the others.

If you have no intention of lending any credence to my answers at all and intend only to continue to assume I was the racist then why the fuck are asking the questions?



> That would be my assumption without actually being there to watch you.  For you to evoke such disdain as to be spit on means this was a build up precipitated by your racist actions.



And your assumption would be wrong.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider

Because white supremacist love to call the cavalry ion black people.

Like the white woman who called the police on a Black Oregon state representative while she was out campaigning. And, in Memphis, thewhite woman who called the police on a Black man wearing socks at a pool . In another pool incident, a White man called the cops on a Black woman just because she had the nerve to be there. 

Or white woman in Maple Heights, Ohio, called police on a 12-year-old Black boy who was mowing the lawn, and in another part of Ohio, a white woman called the police on a 12-year-old Black boy for looking “suspicious” while doing his paper route. #PermitBetty lost her job after calling the cops on Mexican street vendors in San Francisco. A white female barista in Philadelphia called the cops on a Black male Realtor who was waiting for clients in a Starbucks. Another white woman called the police on a Yale student taking a nap in the lobby of her dorm.

White supremacists LOVE to put a black person in their "place" for ANY bullsh*t


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider
> 
> Because white supremacist love to call the cavalry ion black people.




If there is a dispute between coworkers where you work, what is the procedure to resolve it?



> Like the white woman who called the police on a Black Oregon state representative while she was out campaigning. And, in Memphis, thewhite woman who called the police on a Black man wearing socks at a pool . In another pool incident, a White man called the cops on a Black woman just because she had the nerve to be there.
> 
> Or white woman in Maple Heights, Ohio, called police on a 12-year-old Black boy who was mowing the lawn, and in another part of Ohio, a white woman called the police on a 12-year-old Black boy for looking “suspicious” while doing his paper route. #PermitBetty lost her job after calling the cops on Mexican street vendors in San Francisco. A white female barista in Philadelphia called the cops on a Black male Realtor who was waiting for clients in a Starbucks. Another white woman called the police on a Yale student taking a nap in the lobby of her dorm.





> White supremacists LOVE to put a black person in their "place" for ANY bullsh*t



I heard and know about these incidents and, for the most part, they were all completely unjustified. These people calling the police on blacks in these situations are fucking idiots and in no way do I agree with or condone their actions. All of these incidents were totally unnecessary and a waste of city resources.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Yes thats exactly what you said.
"*No one in their right mind *and not predisposed to think all whites are racist would spit on me simply because I asked them to wear some gloves."

If you were in the same area there is always interaction. You may not be admitting your feelings about Blacks but we sense them by actions.
I am asking these questions to get more information. Thats typically why people do that. I want to see if youre pretending to not be a racist or simply unaware that you are a racist.

I'm pretty sure my assumption is right. I am just not there to observe your body language and tone.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I did say he seemed sane enough to me. Remember?



> If you were in the same area there is always interaction. You may not be admitting your feelings about Blacks but we sense them by actions.
> I am asking these questions to get more information. Thats typically why people do that. I want to see if youre pretending to not be a racist or simply unaware that you are a racist.



No, you're not asking these questions to get more information because you haven't believed a fucking thing I said anyway. Besides, I think you already had me tagged as a racist anyway and this is why you can't bring yourself to believe that my story is true or that it happened the way I say it did.

All the information I've given you up to this point has been that I did not harass him or the other guy, I was not singling them out, I did not berate him, I did not provoke him or behave any differently with him or the other guy. And yet you keep coming at me with the same questions that suggest I must have been the racist or provoked him in some way and he was merely reacting to that. 

If I told you I hugged and kissed him every morning you would still think I was the racist.



> I'm pretty sure my assumption is right. I am just not there to observe your body language and tone.



I'm not pretty sure, I _know_ your assumption is wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Thats not exactly a ringing endorsement of his sanity especially after you said "no one in their right mind".

Now youre trying to tell me why I am asking questions? 

I dont think I'm wrong. Youre definitely a racist in denial.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh for Christ's sake, let it go. He was sane and in his right mind as far as I could tell, okay?



> Now youre trying to tell me why I am asking questions?



Yes, I am. It's kind of like being told that you exhibited racism when you say you did not. Sucks doesn't it?



> I dont think I'm wrong. Youre definitely a racist in denial.



Yes, and you had me pegged as racist long before this discussion which is why your asking questions was pointless.


----------

